# Stevenson Projects Weekender Sailboat Build



## matt1970

*So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*

Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.

I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…

The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…

I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.

If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.

In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…

It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…

Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!

I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
#1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…

Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…

Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…

COSTS TO DATE:

1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93

Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...

When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!

Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


----------



## Woodwrecker

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


Man Matt, I was hoping to see this !!!
I am so going to follow along and live vicariously in your boat building adventure!
Before you know it, you'll be sailing in your boat and thinking how cool it was to make this decision!

Good Luck & Good Building !!!


----------



## patron

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


the best sailing is done ,
when you untie from the dock .

now you are into it ,

congratulations !


----------



## woodnut

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


Looking forward to seeing the progress as you build your vessel. It has to be an exciting time for you.


----------



## mattd

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


Whoo hoo! Great start on the blog Matt! You've already done a lot of hard work to get to where you are. It's going to get a lot more fun and interesting. Have a great time with your build.


----------



## manilaboy

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


Hi! I will be watching this blog. Since I was young I have dreamt of sailing on a boat I have built myself. It is still a dream. This should give me a lot of inspiration and hopefully see it come to fruition.

I have spent 44 of my 50 years living in a fishing town north of Manila. My father finished college by working as a fisherman by day. Their boats were sail and oar powered. I loved the memories of his stories. I too experienced how it was to be a fisherman. But I had it easy. It was on a motorized boat. And it was not meant to pay for my college tuition. It mas meant to teach me the value of hard work…

Sailing is one of my father's fine experiences that I am envious of. He is gone now. I hope to see the day that I will be able to say "Dad I did good!" on a boat I built.

Rico


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


This is going to be great blog.


----------



## Bureaucrat

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


Have fun with this. Sounds more challenging than the last sail boat I put together. (2 grumman canoes, tamarac spars and some sheets. Hey it worked.


----------



## Karson

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


Matt this will be fun to follow. I wife keeps asking me why I don't build a boat. They have boat building workshops at St Michaels Maritime Museum. They meet on Sat and Sunday and you can show up when you want and help build the boat for the museum. You are the laborer and they keep the boat.


----------



## zignman

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


Nice job Matt, it's going to be like a fine peice of cheese. something you can sink your teeth into! Soon you will be sailing and dreaming of that time you spent building your own boat. Thinking that was the best quality time you could ever imagine. Next to your children it will be your best art to date.


----------



## jasony

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


this'll be fun to watch!


----------



## majeagle1

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


Wow, you are truly into it now! 
Congrats and I will be following this along all the way to the dock !

Can't wait to see " Captain Matt" in action !


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


AARRHH- I'll send you my sword and eye patch!!!

This is going to be a great blog to watch!!!

Lew


----------



## bfd

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


Matt, Good to see you pulled the trigger on this! I cannot wait to follow this blog. This is going to exciting.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


Thanks everyone…tonight after writing the blog I went out and cleared out a storage space for all the wood coming tomorrow…and put all my tools away from my bench…and moved some things around…so when the delivery comes I just need to move a few things and waaahhh laaahhh…

I wont blog nightly…lol…but since I am on spring break I hope to get some things done each day and will try to update all of you…then I will slow down…

MattD--you are the one that got me started on all this…not really…but the timing of me having an interest in boats your blog was coming up a lot…and it sent me to the library for MANY books…this is way different then your build…but some day I may build a "classic"...

DaveR--I have been meaning to call you…I will look for your numbers and if I cant find them I will PM you…I need glue! The Weekender plans came with some update sheets that you and Warren may be interested in…and I am interested in hearing both of your thoughts…

Rico…great story…my grandfather was a Dory Fisherman in ALASKA…he salmon fished out of a place called Kenai…my mom would go out with him in freezing water--she never learned how to swim because the water was too cold…and you would die before you could swim…I have NO name yet…but my first thought ( i know nothing of boat naming) is to name it after my grandmother "Elsa" who was Nick's wife…she was a great woman…they were good people…hard workers…

Warren--time for lunch? On me…and a visit to West Marine…

Karson…the boat building museum sounds great…maybe I will inspire you…I actually looked at a SF BAY boatbuilding school that offered Saturday workshops where you could build a boat with them and see if you liked it…

ok…tomorrow is a big day…look for a post later in the day/evening…

matt


----------



## Dennisgrosen

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


this is going to be a very interresting blog and build to follow

Dennis


----------



## patron

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


matt ,
do it in segments ,
it will take forever to load it every time we go to look at it 
like some of grumpy's jokes ,
or sukis 
' what do you do for a living '
thanks .


----------



## CaptainSkully

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


I see that the usual suspects have already chimed in. Way to go Matt! If I can possibly squeeze it into my schedule, I'm only about an hour away. This blog is as much for you as it is for us, so I would love to see your successes and things you'd do differently, decisions, trade-offs, etc. This is already almost as long as the forum thread…

BTW, even though I said I'd build the bigger boat, I just read an article on a guy who's building a catamaran. Even though they're different species, he says a 35 foot cat takes 3x longer to build than a 30 footer, so I may end up agreeing with your choice.


----------



## Billboard

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


I can't wait to view this project. This is going to be great. You'll be like Gibbs on NCIS.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


I am soooo excited too…they said they would call when they were on the way and to expect a mid morning delivery…its a 8:45am here and I am pacing in my mind…lol…

David--I will definitely do the blog as a series unlike the forum which went forever…this will probably be my last post on this entry…

Chris…I here you…those are all the things i want to discuss…I am a thinker…and I like to think out loud, tell stories…and as my students tell me--too much talking lol…but for something like this…I really want to share it with everyone…THIS IS LJ's BOAT…kind of…of course if anyone wants to sponsor me I will name the boat whatever they want and that may keep my marriage…$$$...so far sarah is still on board…

ok…waiting for the phone to ring…


----------



## jockmike2

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


Go get em buddy!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


ok…literally twiddling my thumbs…but was on Facebook and check out the quote on my friends page--this is timing for today:

Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover. -MarkTwain

So…I now have a working title (to go with "Elsa") for the boat: "Mid-Life Crisis"...

ok…this IS the last post until the wood…


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


Great quote. Also, remember as you get into the project and you become frustrated over the way things seem to be going…and it will happen at some point… don't let that frustration take the wind out of your sails. (sorry, couldn't resist that one) -Tom


----------



## doordude

matt1970 said:


> *So it begins...wood arrives tomorrow...the quest to build a sailboat...*
> 
> Ok…here I go…this is the official blog to begin what I hope will be a great quest--to build a little sail boat by Stevenson Projects called "The Weekender". I have been planning for this for many months and today was a big day. Here is a little bit of the path I have taken to get to this point in case you ever want build a boat.
> 
> I just got back from the wood supplier and tomorrow I will have $1300 worth of wood delivered to my house. Its a bit daunting and I am a bit anxious to get it here…sort through it…mark it up for each part so that I have it all organized. This is not all the wood…but will be the biggest one time purchase…I bought more then I needed to start but since I dont have my own truck I decided to go down the materials list and order all the plywood now along with the materials to get the keel done, stringers and MANY other pieces for later--and are too long for me to fit in our minivan…so some pieces will be kept a while…but now I can just run to the store and pick up what I need when I get to that point…
> 
> The Weekender is a 16' Gaff Rigged Sailboat put out by the Stevensons Projects. They have an amazing website that explains everything quite well…when I first started thinking about a boat it was with a 5 year plan…and that would include the time to read books, go to a boat building school some summer…I was not in a hurry…then I found the Stevenson plans and realized that I could bump up my plans much sooner…that weekend I spent 16 hours searching through the site--the Stevenson's have put many builder photos and videos on their site…and many have links to builder's personal websites/blogs with many pages of stories. I clicked on every link that weekend! Read every word…It felt like that scene in the movie "The Matrix" where "Neo" learned all the martial arts…I was absorbing information for hours on end…
> 
> I then started this forum and turned here to LJ's…since I kept thinking there must be a catch…I must be missing something, right? I can build a boat with minimal tools with materials found at most home centers??? (that is the stevenson pitch)...Many people who have much more experience then me (sailing and building) chimed in saying that this is a good plan and a good boat. You can see us discuss this over the last several months on this forum here…where I and many people asked questions and exchanged information.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting into building a boat…the forum above could be a good starting point.
> 
> In addition…via the Stevenson Site there are links to TWO wooden boat building forums. Go to the Contacts Page and you will see a link to the BYYB yard Builders Association) and Messing About builders forum. On both sites are people who have built the Weekender…
> 
> It was on the forums then Warren aka Zignman (Zign-man) chimed in…and said--hey napa…come check my boat out--I live 25 minutes in Petaluma…so my wife and I went out, met warren, sat in the boat…asked questions…saw that this is for real…doable…and that the moral (and hopefully physical, lol) help will be there as I build…
> 
> Warren took me sailing about a month ago--and it was a great experience…up to that point I had never even been in a sail boat!!!
> 
> I will let you know that I signed up for a series of summer sailing lessons which begin in May…they will take me to mid summer and then I will roll right into an intermediate course…this is all through the Vallejo Yacht Club which is regarded as a good group. I am really excited to sail on the weekends--and build during the week during summer. ( I am a teacher).
> #1 again tonight, lol and hope to cut out the keel parts tomorrow…and maybe the boat bottom…I have not bought glue or fasteners yet…so if I can cut out some parts to get me started then I will be happy…I have to leave town on Thursday…other wise I would be doing more…
> 
> Between now and the end of school I hope to get all the parts cut out…and several pieces put together…
> 
> Ok…the quest begins tomorrow…
> 
> COSTS TO DATE:
> 
> 1) Vacationer Plans and DVD $110
> 2) Weekender Plans FREE--stevensons offer a free downgrade in plans if you decide the Vacationer is a bit big to build.
> 3) Marine Grade Playwood (all sheets) $520 (should not need more)
> 4) First Lumber Purchase: $656 (this is a big chunk of the wood list-all the pieces 10' more purchased and many smaller pieces except the spars)
> 5) Tax and delivery of first purchase $127.93
> 
> Total Cost So far: $1414 (seems huge--but this was a big plunge--if I had a truck I might have gone piece by piece…but now there is no turning back)...
> 
> When I handed the clerk my credit card I asked her if they had a reference for a good lawyer…and she said she knew a good minister…by the end of this…I may need both…at least my wife laughed!
> 
> Ok…this is the last time my patio will be empty…


congrats on the new project
my son just came home from spending a year at boat building school at port hadlock, wa.
if you need any pointers we live in Napa…


----------



## matt1970

*Got Wood? Wood arrives...*

Well…I hope you weren't all holding your breathes!!! After nearly 5 months of discovering, dreaming, hoping, worrying, and stressing--I became a boat owner! Or at least a boat MATERIALS owner…

However I cannot claim to be a boat builder…I ran into a snag because I could not find ONE SMALL part, lol…my rip guide for my circular saw…I thought my new one had one, but I realize that I did not get one with it…and then i tried to find another that I have and with my shop re-organization (haha) I could not find it…which is exactly what Karson warned me about! I thought about using my tablesaw but just thought it would be too hard with wood this long…and by this time in the day I thought I would get a fresh start in the morning after a trip to the tool store (PLEASE TELL ME I CAN FIND A GENERIC RIP GUIDE for the circular saw???)

Before I realized that here is how the day went…finished cleaning the space for the wood…more then enough room in my tiny one car-shop…which felt good…then eternity…they told me yesterday the delivery would be "mid-morning" so by 11am I was getting anxious…called since I started worrying that I had the wrong day…but they said the driver left 10 minutes ago…so I got chipper…paced some more…

Wood arrived 20 minutes later…and we were pulling it all off the truck…at first I leaned the ply up on the wall…but it seemed to unstable there…so I put it flat on the ground and stacked the long pieces in that spot…some of the boards are 16 feet. It was good to sort through the wood and get another look at it…I put the pieced I would not need for a while on the bottom of the pile…

Then the boss came home and we went to lunch--remember we are on vacation…it was after lunch when I wanted to finish organization and cut the stringers…this is first because you use the stringers as battens to loft the curves…If I cant find the rip guide at the store I will find something else for a batten…

Below is an unexciting picture of the wood…and my shop…










One more thing…while not Minnesota cold…it was CA cold and it rained off and on…it was a bummer because my work space will mostly outside on the patio…so after feeling cold and frustrated I stopped working by the end of the day--and then a bit later this rainbow appeared over my shop and the space I will build…


----------



## Rabbet

matt1970 said:


> *Got Wood? Wood arrives...*
> 
> Well…I hope you weren't all holding your breathes!!! After nearly 5 months of discovering, dreaming, hoping, worrying, and stressing--I became a boat owner! Or at least a boat MATERIALS owner…
> 
> However I cannot claim to be a boat builder…I ran into a snag because I could not find ONE SMALL part, lol…my rip guide for my circular saw…I thought my new one had one, but I realize that I did not get one with it…and then i tried to find another that I have and with my shop re-organization (haha) I could not find it…which is exactly what Karson warned me about! I thought about using my tablesaw but just thought it would be too hard with wood this long…and by this time in the day I thought I would get a fresh start in the morning after a trip to the tool store (PLEASE TELL ME I CAN FIND A GENERIC RIP GUIDE for the circular saw???)
> 
> Before I realized that here is how the day went…finished cleaning the space for the wood…more then enough room in my tiny one car-shop…which felt good…then eternity…they told me yesterday the delivery would be "mid-morning" so by 11am I was getting anxious…called since I started worrying that I had the wrong day…but they said the driver left 10 minutes ago…so I got chipper…paced some more…
> 
> Wood arrived 20 minutes later…and we were pulling it all off the truck…at first I leaned the ply up on the wall…but it seemed to unstable there…so I put it flat on the ground and stacked the long pieces in that spot…some of the boards are 16 feet. It was good to sort through the wood and get another look at it…I put the pieced I would not need for a while on the bottom of the pile…
> 
> Then the boss came home and we went to lunch--remember we are on vacation…it was after lunch when I wanted to finish organization and cut the stringers…this is first because you use the stringers as battens to loft the curves…If I cant find the rip guide at the store I will find something else for a batten…
> 
> Below is an unexciting picture of the wood…and my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing…while not Minnesota cold…it was CA cold and it rained off and on…it was a bummer because my work space will mostly outside on the patio…so after feeling cold and frustrated I stopped working by the end of the day--and then a bit later this rainbow appeared over my shop and the space I will build…


Hey Matt, if you have some 1/4" or 1/2" plywood approx. 6" wide and however long you need and a straight board 2-1/2" wide you can make a nice rip fence for your saw. Screw the straight board or ( 3/4"x 2-1/2" wide plywood ) to the 1/4" plywood. Run your saw along the straight edge cutting off the excess 1/4" plywood. This makes the straight board parrallel to 1/4" ply. To use, just line up the edge of the ply to your cut marks, clamp the fixture to your ply sheet and run the saw along the the straight board. Just make sure to know which side of the line is the waste side or you might be a saw blade width too short or too long. 
Scott-


----------



## Chipncut

matt1970 said:


> *Got Wood? Wood arrives...*
> 
> Well…I hope you weren't all holding your breathes!!! After nearly 5 months of discovering, dreaming, hoping, worrying, and stressing--I became a boat owner! Or at least a boat MATERIALS owner…
> 
> However I cannot claim to be a boat builder…I ran into a snag because I could not find ONE SMALL part, lol…my rip guide for my circular saw…I thought my new one had one, but I realize that I did not get one with it…and then i tried to find another that I have and with my shop re-organization (haha) I could not find it…which is exactly what Karson warned me about! I thought about using my tablesaw but just thought it would be too hard with wood this long…and by this time in the day I thought I would get a fresh start in the morning after a trip to the tool store (PLEASE TELL ME I CAN FIND A GENERIC RIP GUIDE for the circular saw???)
> 
> Before I realized that here is how the day went…finished cleaning the space for the wood…more then enough room in my tiny one car-shop…which felt good…then eternity…they told me yesterday the delivery would be "mid-morning" so by 11am I was getting anxious…called since I started worrying that I had the wrong day…but they said the driver left 10 minutes ago…so I got chipper…paced some more…
> 
> Wood arrived 20 minutes later…and we were pulling it all off the truck…at first I leaned the ply up on the wall…but it seemed to unstable there…so I put it flat on the ground and stacked the long pieces in that spot…some of the boards are 16 feet. It was good to sort through the wood and get another look at it…I put the pieced I would not need for a while on the bottom of the pile…
> 
> Then the boss came home and we went to lunch--remember we are on vacation…it was after lunch when I wanted to finish organization and cut the stringers…this is first because you use the stringers as battens to loft the curves…If I cant find the rip guide at the store I will find something else for a batten…
> 
> Below is an unexciting picture of the wood…and my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing…while not Minnesota cold…it was CA cold and it rained off and on…it was a bummer because my work space will mostly outside on the patio…so after feeling cold and frustrated I stopped working by the end of the day--and then a bit later this rainbow appeared over my shop and the space I will build…


*I'm excited already, just looking at that beautiful wood.*


----------



## Karson

matt1970 said:


> *Got Wood? Wood arrives...*
> 
> Well…I hope you weren't all holding your breathes!!! After nearly 5 months of discovering, dreaming, hoping, worrying, and stressing--I became a boat owner! Or at least a boat MATERIALS owner…
> 
> However I cannot claim to be a boat builder…I ran into a snag because I could not find ONE SMALL part, lol…my rip guide for my circular saw…I thought my new one had one, but I realize that I did not get one with it…and then i tried to find another that I have and with my shop re-organization (haha) I could not find it…which is exactly what Karson warned me about! I thought about using my tablesaw but just thought it would be too hard with wood this long…and by this time in the day I thought I would get a fresh start in the morning after a trip to the tool store (PLEASE TELL ME I CAN FIND A GENERIC RIP GUIDE for the circular saw???)
> 
> Before I realized that here is how the day went…finished cleaning the space for the wood…more then enough room in my tiny one car-shop…which felt good…then eternity…they told me yesterday the delivery would be "mid-morning" so by 11am I was getting anxious…called since I started worrying that I had the wrong day…but they said the driver left 10 minutes ago…so I got chipper…paced some more…
> 
> Wood arrived 20 minutes later…and we were pulling it all off the truck…at first I leaned the ply up on the wall…but it seemed to unstable there…so I put it flat on the ground and stacked the long pieces in that spot…some of the boards are 16 feet. It was good to sort through the wood and get another look at it…I put the pieced I would not need for a while on the bottom of the pile…
> 
> Then the boss came home and we went to lunch--remember we are on vacation…it was after lunch when I wanted to finish organization and cut the stringers…this is first because you use the stringers as battens to loft the curves…If I cant find the rip guide at the store I will find something else for a batten…
> 
> Below is an unexciting picture of the wood…and my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing…while not Minnesota cold…it was CA cold and it rained off and on…it was a bummer because my work space will mostly outside on the patio…so after feeling cold and frustrated I stopped working by the end of the day--and then a bit later this rainbow appeared over my shop and the space I will build…


Matt good luck on getting started.

Did you receive my email, I got another kick back for the email address.


----------



## mattd

matt1970 said:


> *Got Wood? Wood arrives...*
> 
> Well…I hope you weren't all holding your breathes!!! After nearly 5 months of discovering, dreaming, hoping, worrying, and stressing--I became a boat owner! Or at least a boat MATERIALS owner…
> 
> However I cannot claim to be a boat builder…I ran into a snag because I could not find ONE SMALL part, lol…my rip guide for my circular saw…I thought my new one had one, but I realize that I did not get one with it…and then i tried to find another that I have and with my shop re-organization (haha) I could not find it…which is exactly what Karson warned me about! I thought about using my tablesaw but just thought it would be too hard with wood this long…and by this time in the day I thought I would get a fresh start in the morning after a trip to the tool store (PLEASE TELL ME I CAN FIND A GENERIC RIP GUIDE for the circular saw???)
> 
> Before I realized that here is how the day went…finished cleaning the space for the wood…more then enough room in my tiny one car-shop…which felt good…then eternity…they told me yesterday the delivery would be "mid-morning" so by 11am I was getting anxious…called since I started worrying that I had the wrong day…but they said the driver left 10 minutes ago…so I got chipper…paced some more…
> 
> Wood arrived 20 minutes later…and we were pulling it all off the truck…at first I leaned the ply up on the wall…but it seemed to unstable there…so I put it flat on the ground and stacked the long pieces in that spot…some of the boards are 16 feet. It was good to sort through the wood and get another look at it…I put the pieced I would not need for a while on the bottom of the pile…
> 
> Then the boss came home and we went to lunch--remember we are on vacation…it was after lunch when I wanted to finish organization and cut the stringers…this is first because you use the stringers as battens to loft the curves…If I cant find the rip guide at the store I will find something else for a batten…
> 
> Below is an unexciting picture of the wood…and my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing…while not Minnesota cold…it was CA cold and it rained off and on…it was a bummer because my work space will mostly outside on the patio…so after feeling cold and frustrated I stopped working by the end of the day--and then a bit later this rainbow appeared over my shop and the space I will build…


So your morning was pacing, making phone calls and stacking your plywood twice.. Yep. I'd say you're off to a perfectly good and normal start!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

matt1970 said:


> *Got Wood? Wood arrives...*
> 
> Well…I hope you weren't all holding your breathes!!! After nearly 5 months of discovering, dreaming, hoping, worrying, and stressing--I became a boat owner! Or at least a boat MATERIALS owner…
> 
> However I cannot claim to be a boat builder…I ran into a snag because I could not find ONE SMALL part, lol…my rip guide for my circular saw…I thought my new one had one, but I realize that I did not get one with it…and then i tried to find another that I have and with my shop re-organization (haha) I could not find it…which is exactly what Karson warned me about! I thought about using my tablesaw but just thought it would be too hard with wood this long…and by this time in the day I thought I would get a fresh start in the morning after a trip to the tool store (PLEASE TELL ME I CAN FIND A GENERIC RIP GUIDE for the circular saw???)
> 
> Before I realized that here is how the day went…finished cleaning the space for the wood…more then enough room in my tiny one car-shop…which felt good…then eternity…they told me yesterday the delivery would be "mid-morning" so by 11am I was getting anxious…called since I started worrying that I had the wrong day…but they said the driver left 10 minutes ago…so I got chipper…paced some more…
> 
> Wood arrived 20 minutes later…and we were pulling it all off the truck…at first I leaned the ply up on the wall…but it seemed to unstable there…so I put it flat on the ground and stacked the long pieces in that spot…some of the boards are 16 feet. It was good to sort through the wood and get another look at it…I put the pieced I would not need for a while on the bottom of the pile…
> 
> Then the boss came home and we went to lunch--remember we are on vacation…it was after lunch when I wanted to finish organization and cut the stringers…this is first because you use the stringers as battens to loft the curves…If I cant find the rip guide at the store I will find something else for a batten…
> 
> Below is an unexciting picture of the wood…and my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing…while not Minnesota cold…it was CA cold and it rained off and on…it was a bummer because my work space will mostly outside on the patio…so after feeling cold and frustrated I stopped working by the end of the day--and then a bit later this rainbow appeared over my shop and the space I will build…


what !.... 8 hours and still no boat….LoL


----------



## patron

matt1970 said:


> *Got Wood? Wood arrives...*
> 
> Well…I hope you weren't all holding your breathes!!! After nearly 5 months of discovering, dreaming, hoping, worrying, and stressing--I became a boat owner! Or at least a boat MATERIALS owner…
> 
> However I cannot claim to be a boat builder…I ran into a snag because I could not find ONE SMALL part, lol…my rip guide for my circular saw…I thought my new one had one, but I realize that I did not get one with it…and then i tried to find another that I have and with my shop re-organization (haha) I could not find it…which is exactly what Karson warned me about! I thought about using my tablesaw but just thought it would be too hard with wood this long…and by this time in the day I thought I would get a fresh start in the morning after a trip to the tool store (PLEASE TELL ME I CAN FIND A GENERIC RIP GUIDE for the circular saw???)
> 
> Before I realized that here is how the day went…finished cleaning the space for the wood…more then enough room in my tiny one car-shop…which felt good…then eternity…they told me yesterday the delivery would be "mid-morning" so by 11am I was getting anxious…called since I started worrying that I had the wrong day…but they said the driver left 10 minutes ago…so I got chipper…paced some more…
> 
> Wood arrived 20 minutes later…and we were pulling it all off the truck…at first I leaned the ply up on the wall…but it seemed to unstable there…so I put it flat on the ground and stacked the long pieces in that spot…some of the boards are 16 feet. It was good to sort through the wood and get another look at it…I put the pieced I would not need for a while on the bottom of the pile…
> 
> Then the boss came home and we went to lunch--remember we are on vacation…it was after lunch when I wanted to finish organization and cut the stringers…this is first because you use the stringers as battens to loft the curves…If I cant find the rip guide at the store I will find something else for a batten…
> 
> Below is an unexciting picture of the wood…and my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing…while not Minnesota cold…it was CA cold and it rained off and on…it was a bummer because my work space will mostly outside on the patio…so after feeling cold and frustrated I stopped working by the end of the day--and then a bit later this rainbow appeared over my shop and the space I will build…


i see the patio is ready for us ' arm chair ' sailors ,

that jig rabbet describes above is good ,
another way i have done straight rips ,
is to make a 90 deg temporary cross ,
( one board over another ) ,
and run your skill saw into it part way .
make blocks that go from ' guide ' edge ,
to both sides of the saw kerf then cut them in half .
use them to align a straight edge for the cut , 
and clamp that to your board .
( one set for inside cuts , and one for outside cuts ,
mark them , as there will be the saw kerf width difference in them ) .

i hope this helps .


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *Got Wood? Wood arrives...*
> 
> Well…I hope you weren't all holding your breathes!!! After nearly 5 months of discovering, dreaming, hoping, worrying, and stressing--I became a boat owner! Or at least a boat MATERIALS owner…
> 
> However I cannot claim to be a boat builder…I ran into a snag because I could not find ONE SMALL part, lol…my rip guide for my circular saw…I thought my new one had one, but I realize that I did not get one with it…and then i tried to find another that I have and with my shop re-organization (haha) I could not find it…which is exactly what Karson warned me about! I thought about using my tablesaw but just thought it would be too hard with wood this long…and by this time in the day I thought I would get a fresh start in the morning after a trip to the tool store (PLEASE TELL ME I CAN FIND A GENERIC RIP GUIDE for the circular saw???)
> 
> Before I realized that here is how the day went…finished cleaning the space for the wood…more then enough room in my tiny one car-shop…which felt good…then eternity…they told me yesterday the delivery would be "mid-morning" so by 11am I was getting anxious…called since I started worrying that I had the wrong day…but they said the driver left 10 minutes ago…so I got chipper…paced some more…
> 
> Wood arrived 20 minutes later…and we were pulling it all off the truck…at first I leaned the ply up on the wall…but it seemed to unstable there…so I put it flat on the ground and stacked the long pieces in that spot…some of the boards are 16 feet. It was good to sort through the wood and get another look at it…I put the pieced I would not need for a while on the bottom of the pile…
> 
> Then the boss came home and we went to lunch--remember we are on vacation…it was after lunch when I wanted to finish organization and cut the stringers…this is first because you use the stringers as battens to loft the curves…If I cant find the rip guide at the store I will find something else for a batten…
> 
> Below is an unexciting picture of the wood…and my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing…while not Minnesota cold…it was CA cold and it rained off and on…it was a bummer because my work space will mostly outside on the patio…so after feeling cold and frustrated I stopped working by the end of the day--and then a bit later this rainbow appeared over my shop and the space I will build…


HHHMMM… Boat… Rainbow.. why do I get the feeling you will be getting some help from a "higher authority"?


----------



## Billinmich

matt1970 said:


> *Got Wood? Wood arrives...*
> 
> Well…I hope you weren't all holding your breathes!!! After nearly 5 months of discovering, dreaming, hoping, worrying, and stressing--I became a boat owner! Or at least a boat MATERIALS owner…
> 
> However I cannot claim to be a boat builder…I ran into a snag because I could not find ONE SMALL part, lol…my rip guide for my circular saw…I thought my new one had one, but I realize that I did not get one with it…and then i tried to find another that I have and with my shop re-organization (haha) I could not find it…which is exactly what Karson warned me about! I thought about using my tablesaw but just thought it would be too hard with wood this long…and by this time in the day I thought I would get a fresh start in the morning after a trip to the tool store (PLEASE TELL ME I CAN FIND A GENERIC RIP GUIDE for the circular saw???)
> 
> Before I realized that here is how the day went…finished cleaning the space for the wood…more then enough room in my tiny one car-shop…which felt good…then eternity…they told me yesterday the delivery would be "mid-morning" so by 11am I was getting anxious…called since I started worrying that I had the wrong day…but they said the driver left 10 minutes ago…so I got chipper…paced some more…
> 
> Wood arrived 20 minutes later…and we were pulling it all off the truck…at first I leaned the ply up on the wall…but it seemed to unstable there…so I put it flat on the ground and stacked the long pieces in that spot…some of the boards are 16 feet. It was good to sort through the wood and get another look at it…I put the pieced I would not need for a while on the bottom of the pile…
> 
> Then the boss came home and we went to lunch--remember we are on vacation…it was after lunch when I wanted to finish organization and cut the stringers…this is first because you use the stringers as battens to loft the curves…If I cant find the rip guide at the store I will find something else for a batten…
> 
> Below is an unexciting picture of the wood…and my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing…while not Minnesota cold…it was CA cold and it rained off and on…it was a bummer because my work space will mostly outside on the patio…so after feeling cold and frustrated I stopped working by the end of the day--and then a bit later this rainbow appeared over my shop and the space I will build…


Waiting to see more,did you check for the pot of gold ?it looks like its in your shop


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Got Wood? Wood arrives...*
> 
> Well…I hope you weren't all holding your breathes!!! After nearly 5 months of discovering, dreaming, hoping, worrying, and stressing--I became a boat owner! Or at least a boat MATERIALS owner…
> 
> However I cannot claim to be a boat builder…I ran into a snag because I could not find ONE SMALL part, lol…my rip guide for my circular saw…I thought my new one had one, but I realize that I did not get one with it…and then i tried to find another that I have and with my shop re-organization (haha) I could not find it…which is exactly what Karson warned me about! I thought about using my tablesaw but just thought it would be too hard with wood this long…and by this time in the day I thought I would get a fresh start in the morning after a trip to the tool store (PLEASE TELL ME I CAN FIND A GENERIC RIP GUIDE for the circular saw???)
> 
> Before I realized that here is how the day went…finished cleaning the space for the wood…more then enough room in my tiny one car-shop…which felt good…then eternity…they told me yesterday the delivery would be "mid-morning" so by 11am I was getting anxious…called since I started worrying that I had the wrong day…but they said the driver left 10 minutes ago…so I got chipper…paced some more…
> 
> Wood arrived 20 minutes later…and we were pulling it all off the truck…at first I leaned the ply up on the wall…but it seemed to unstable there…so I put it flat on the ground and stacked the long pieces in that spot…some of the boards are 16 feet. It was good to sort through the wood and get another look at it…I put the pieced I would not need for a while on the bottom of the pile…
> 
> Then the boss came home and we went to lunch--remember we are on vacation…it was after lunch when I wanted to finish organization and cut the stringers…this is first because you use the stringers as battens to loft the curves…If I cant find the rip guide at the store I will find something else for a batten…
> 
> Below is an unexciting picture of the wood…and my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing…while not Minnesota cold…it was CA cold and it rained off and on…it was a bummer because my work space will mostly outside on the patio…so after feeling cold and frustrated I stopped working by the end of the day--and then a bit later this rainbow appeared over my shop and the space I will build…


lol…thanks for keeping things in perspective for me…when I started I was seriously not in a hurry…I was enjoying sorting the wood…pulling out a bunch of staples (two pieces of wood had a gazillion staples--but no worries…I was enjoying the slow…

Then I couldnt find that part…lol…will figure it out today…

Just a little anxious because we leave for Chico tomorrow…and wanted to make some cuts…hopefully later today…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

matt1970 said:


> *Got Wood? Wood arrives...*
> 
> Well…I hope you weren't all holding your breathes!!! After nearly 5 months of discovering, dreaming, hoping, worrying, and stressing--I became a boat owner! Or at least a boat MATERIALS owner…
> 
> However I cannot claim to be a boat builder…I ran into a snag because I could not find ONE SMALL part, lol…my rip guide for my circular saw…I thought my new one had one, but I realize that I did not get one with it…and then i tried to find another that I have and with my shop re-organization (haha) I could not find it…which is exactly what Karson warned me about! I thought about using my tablesaw but just thought it would be too hard with wood this long…and by this time in the day I thought I would get a fresh start in the morning after a trip to the tool store (PLEASE TELL ME I CAN FIND A GENERIC RIP GUIDE for the circular saw???)
> 
> Before I realized that here is how the day went…finished cleaning the space for the wood…more then enough room in my tiny one car-shop…which felt good…then eternity…they told me yesterday the delivery would be "mid-morning" so by 11am I was getting anxious…called since I started worrying that I had the wrong day…but they said the driver left 10 minutes ago…so I got chipper…paced some more…
> 
> Wood arrived 20 minutes later…and we were pulling it all off the truck…at first I leaned the ply up on the wall…but it seemed to unstable there…so I put it flat on the ground and stacked the long pieces in that spot…some of the boards are 16 feet. It was good to sort through the wood and get another look at it…I put the pieced I would not need for a while on the bottom of the pile…
> 
> Then the boss came home and we went to lunch--remember we are on vacation…it was after lunch when I wanted to finish organization and cut the stringers…this is first because you use the stringers as battens to loft the curves…If I cant find the rip guide at the store I will find something else for a batten…
> 
> Below is an unexciting picture of the wood…and my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing…while not Minnesota cold…it was CA cold and it rained off and on…it was a bummer because my work space will mostly outside on the patio…so after feeling cold and frustrated I stopped working by the end of the day--and then a bit later this rainbow appeared over my shop and the space I will build…


Matt, what of wood is you using?


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Got Wood? Wood arrives...*
> 
> Well…I hope you weren't all holding your breathes!!! After nearly 5 months of discovering, dreaming, hoping, worrying, and stressing--I became a boat owner! Or at least a boat MATERIALS owner…
> 
> However I cannot claim to be a boat builder…I ran into a snag because I could not find ONE SMALL part, lol…my rip guide for my circular saw…I thought my new one had one, but I realize that I did not get one with it…and then i tried to find another that I have and with my shop re-organization (haha) I could not find it…which is exactly what Karson warned me about! I thought about using my tablesaw but just thought it would be too hard with wood this long…and by this time in the day I thought I would get a fresh start in the morning after a trip to the tool store (PLEASE TELL ME I CAN FIND A GENERIC RIP GUIDE for the circular saw???)
> 
> Before I realized that here is how the day went…finished cleaning the space for the wood…more then enough room in my tiny one car-shop…which felt good…then eternity…they told me yesterday the delivery would be "mid-morning" so by 11am I was getting anxious…called since I started worrying that I had the wrong day…but they said the driver left 10 minutes ago…so I got chipper…paced some more…
> 
> Wood arrived 20 minutes later…and we were pulling it all off the truck…at first I leaned the ply up on the wall…but it seemed to unstable there…so I put it flat on the ground and stacked the long pieces in that spot…some of the boards are 16 feet. It was good to sort through the wood and get another look at it…I put the pieced I would not need for a while on the bottom of the pile…
> 
> Then the boss came home and we went to lunch--remember we are on vacation…it was after lunch when I wanted to finish organization and cut the stringers…this is first because you use the stringers as battens to loft the curves…If I cant find the rip guide at the store I will find something else for a batten…
> 
> Below is an unexciting picture of the wood…and my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing…while not Minnesota cold…it was CA cold and it rained off and on…it was a bummer because my work space will mostly outside on the patio…so after feeling cold and frustrated I stopped working by the end of the day--and then a bit later this rainbow appeared over my shop and the space I will build…


hi charles…mostly douglass fir…for the dimensional pieces…and also marine grade plywood…


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *Got Wood? Wood arrives...*
> 
> Well…I hope you weren't all holding your breathes!!! After nearly 5 months of discovering, dreaming, hoping, worrying, and stressing--I became a boat owner! Or at least a boat MATERIALS owner…
> 
> However I cannot claim to be a boat builder…I ran into a snag because I could not find ONE SMALL part, lol…my rip guide for my circular saw…I thought my new one had one, but I realize that I did not get one with it…and then i tried to find another that I have and with my shop re-organization (haha) I could not find it…which is exactly what Karson warned me about! I thought about using my tablesaw but just thought it would be too hard with wood this long…and by this time in the day I thought I would get a fresh start in the morning after a trip to the tool store (PLEASE TELL ME I CAN FIND A GENERIC RIP GUIDE for the circular saw???)
> 
> Before I realized that here is how the day went…finished cleaning the space for the wood…more then enough room in my tiny one car-shop…which felt good…then eternity…they told me yesterday the delivery would be "mid-morning" so by 11am I was getting anxious…called since I started worrying that I had the wrong day…but they said the driver left 10 minutes ago…so I got chipper…paced some more…
> 
> Wood arrived 20 minutes later…and we were pulling it all off the truck…at first I leaned the ply up on the wall…but it seemed to unstable there…so I put it flat on the ground and stacked the long pieces in that spot…some of the boards are 16 feet. It was good to sort through the wood and get another look at it…I put the pieced I would not need for a while on the bottom of the pile…
> 
> Then the boss came home and we went to lunch--remember we are on vacation…it was after lunch when I wanted to finish organization and cut the stringers…this is first because you use the stringers as battens to loft the curves…If I cant find the rip guide at the store I will find something else for a batten…
> 
> Below is an unexciting picture of the wood…and my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing…while not Minnesota cold…it was CA cold and it rained off and on…it was a bummer because my work space will mostly outside on the patio…so after feeling cold and frustrated I stopped working by the end of the day--and then a bit later this rainbow appeared over my shop and the space I will build…


Looking forward to following your progress Matt. Enjoy!


----------



## matt1970

*I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*

NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*

I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…

I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!

First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.

I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).

At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.

So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…










Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…

There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…



















With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following: 
Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…



















The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


----------



## DanYo

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


looks like a challenge ! fun stuff Buddy !


----------



## degoose

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


Hope it is finished by the time I come over… so we can go sailing together..


----------



## Karson

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


Matt I hope you are not asking me. All of your thoughts seem about right, but the best in the long run would probably be get a new board.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


Great progress.


----------



## mattd

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


Great start Matt. That is a mean looking spike knot there, but it doesn't look like it goes all the way through the board. Same with the pith void. I think you're on the right track with a good epoxy filler, but there are some tried and true "traditional" methods for dealing with knots and repairs in hull planking that might apply here. Basically, the idea is to "repair wood with wood" using things like tapered plugs, inlays and patches. Based on these methods, I'd probably route out and patch those areas with a wood inlay matching the grain direction and use the same adhesive suggested for your lamination. This way, you could feel good about having nearly consistent solid wood throughout your keel.


----------



## a1Jim

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


Only thing I know about boats is not to build them were you can't get them out of.
Enjoy Matt!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


Ha ha Jim-so true…actually there was a guy on the Stevenson site that built one in his living room and then had to take out a brick wall when he was done!!! I will try to find the picture…

MattD…I could definitely cut out one of the pieces. The one pictured with the speed square will only have about 1/2 an inch of knot left…that could be an easy patch…the other thin one is further in the board and would be hard to deal with. It does not go through…so hoping the epoxy would work…

Again in my limited knowledge thus far--but multiple sources saying the todays epoxy resin is stronger then the wood…so dont worry about using it…just want to get some back up thoughts…

Goose--when you coming to the states…??? NAPA is beautiful…and the wine is good!!! If you come during (our) summer we could give you a tour of the valley…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


looks good so fare 
just don´t rush
truogh it anywere
in the project boat
and I´m sure it will
come out right

Dennis


----------



## patron

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


now you went and did it !

good for you .

one of the nicest things about a boat ,
is that it is still unregulated ,
( unless it is used for public use , 
then the coast guard is like OSHA ) .

' i did it my way ' is still possible ,
even with this boat ,
you saw many personalized additions .

you will find many passerby ' experts ' ,
( who have never even been on one ) ,
but will have lots of opinions on what you should do !

enjoy the build !

thanks for having us along .


----------



## webwood

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


a friend of mine in high school and his father built a bi plane in their basement - virtually had to tear the house down to get it out - rich guys!!!


----------



## DanLyke

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


For strength my gut feel is that the void should be in the middle. I think it's reasonable to fill it, although hopefully someone with a little more (any?) boat building expertise can pop in.


----------



## zignman

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


Zignman says "FILL THE VOIDS" using epoxy and wood flour and you can use the board in the middle. Matt are you going to use epoxy or Weldwood plastic resin glue? The resin glue is called for in the plans and is far, far cheaper than epoxy. The resin glue does need pressure applied though such as screws, clamps or as I used ringnecked stainless steel nails on the keel, I used epoxy and fiberglass on the outside of the keel, bottom, sides and topsides but the rest was built with resin glue. My son and I built a 22' sharpie cat-ketch 25 yrs ago and had no delamination at all! In fact after becoming a sand box for my grandkids they had a horrible time cutting it up.


----------



## Woodwrecker

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


Can't offer any qualified advice brother.
Only thing I know about boats is how to row one to my fishing hole.
I'm just sitting in the rooting section cheering you on.

Betcha anything though, there are guys here who will dial you right in.

You have a good start going, so take your time & enjoy the project.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


Thanks all…I am out of town now…so all i got done before we left was to "loft" one keel board…put in the nails…and then had to go…it was fun to "see" the outline of the keel via the nail outline…

Will need to adjust some nails to make a more fair curve and then will draw and cut…

Warren…have not decided on the glue yet…since I need epoxy for the voids leaning that way…but would love to talk you on the glue…

When I got the plans there were "Update Sheets" and they talked a lot about epoxy as being the new way…but they did say that they specifically used the plastic resin glue for big glue ups like the keel, etc…

I hope to get home and just cut the keel parts on monday…and then i have time…the following weekend it will be my daughters 7th b-day party…so no need to decided for a couple weeks…If I have not figured it out by the time when I have a weekend to glue it up I can start lofting the hull bottom and cutting parts…

In chico now…more in a few days…

Matt


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


Exciting blog Matt, great to see you started cutting. It is great having a math teacher for a wife, that they are cute just adds icing to the cake. I don't know how many times I've asked Jenn to double check not just my arithmetic but my math logic on different problems.

Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## wedude

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


Hello Napaman, You can do this, as said many times tho, measure twice cut once. You will find out as you proceed that these boats are very forgiving, in the building process and in the sailing activity. You do not have to make everything absolutly exact. Get busy, cut wood and get lots of sawdust in your hair. Good luck


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


thanks Mark!!! I was gone all weekend…but got back last night and this morning finished up the keel lofting and then made the cuts on the outer lamination pieces…

then went back and lofted/rough cut the stem pieces…will go back and use my band saw since they are smaller pieces…then will use these pieces to "loft" the inner keel/stem pieces…

After that I will do a new blog…but…did make LOTS of saw dust today!


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


All I'm doing these days is house rennovations….building a boat seems much more…exotic somehow. Maybe someday, mean while I am going to live vicariously through your blog.


----------



## wedude

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


HI to all of you for the friendly welcome to this site. Woodworking, ain't it a grand thing. I have worked with and enjoyed wood and all you can do with it for a good many years. My Dad was a carpenter/boat builder for most of his working years. He taught my brother and I so much, I wish that I had paid more attention, but you know how kids are. I built and sailed a 20' boat back in about 1981 - 1984. Dad gave me a lot of help altho he never had been around sailing vessels. In 2007-08, the winter, with the approval of my domestic partner Melinda, I built a Stevenson Weekender. Built her in our living room and pushed her out the front window on July 4th 2008. Not nearly complete at that time she has been undergoing the finishing process and now is ready to get her bottom wet. That will happen this summer. We have a number of lakes around the Reno area to choose from. I will not be sailing Tahoe, it has become not very user friendly, a lake for the wealthy boys and girls to play in and on. 3 weeks ago I began the process of building a skin on Kayak. the frame is now complete and I am looking to purchase the fabric for her skin. I will post a picture when I can figure out how to do it. Can anyone give me help on that. All for now, Robert


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


All sounds great Robert…thanks for chiming in and welcome to LJ's…its a great place…I truly believe if I had not found this place my woodworking may have waned out like so many other things I have tried…but because of the learning and sharing here I have learned a lot and keep coming back…and now…I feel a bit crazy--but I am building a sailboat…

I will send you a pm…the picture posting for projects is easy…for blogs and forums it is trickier and there are more steps…

MAtt


----------



## guyonahog

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


Matt,

i am excited to see how it will all turn out. Great I am sure! Keep up the good fight and have fun. I am in Vacaville so I might have to come check it out sometime.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


thanks craig!!! Let me get a little further and then i can have a boat party…lol…

AND MAYBE YOU CAN JOIN THE SF FLEET…several builders in this area right now…!!!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A BOAT BUILDER!!!*
> 
> NOTE-sorry photos are so big after spending all this time I didnt have time to go back and reduce…next blogs will try to reduce*
> 
> I AM A BOAT BUILDER…if that is all you read then you will know that I entered into a new phase-I started and made my first cuts on my Weekender Sail boat! I did not get as far as I hoped today but I think that is going to be a familiar theme in this process…but I did cut wood and as they say in the Stevenson video--I got over "first cut fever"…
> 
> I will have a bunch of questions at the end so if you are a builder and can help out that would be appreciated!
> 
> First of all I spent the morning researching Epoxy Resins…DaveR suggested I check out Raku.com which was really good…in addition to the product descriptions they also have a 9 page document going into more detail on their products but also epoxy in general. I also spent some time on West Marine which had good product descriptions of Mas epoxy and West Marine…the Mas was a bit cheaper…all good sources if you are thinking of building a boat.
> 
> I was researching epoxy because I actually had aspirations of cutting the stringers, lofting the keel, cutting the keel parts and gluing them up….HAHAHAHA…after my research and a trip to two hardware stores this goal was already way off keel-ter…(sorry).
> 
> At the store I found my circular saw edge guide…looked for epoxy , bought outdoor deck screws and looked for aluminum and brass nails with no luck…(questions to follow). Then finally I got home…and brought my stringer board outside…set up my saw horses and camera…My brother suggested that I station a camera in the same spot on the patio so that when this is all done I can do one of those super fast slide shows of the whole process which I think will be fun to see in the end.
> 
> So there in the background is my official camera position when outside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringers-the stringers are the first cut even though I won't need them right away in the build. The purpose is that once cut you have a long batten (since they are 16 feet) to loft the curves onto the keel, boat bottom and other parts…
> While this should have been easy the first step took me a while to figure out--I had to enlist the help of someone MUCH SMARTER (and cuter) than myself…I had to ask my favorite math teacher (and wife) to help me figure out the angles on the plans and apply them to my circular saw…although I had thought this would be no problem I struggled with figuring out the protractor…once Sarah was involved we discover that the way the plans are written up the angle is wrong!!! It is listed and written as a 23 degree angle but the picture show a 67 degree angle. Now the difference from 90 degrees down to 67 degrees is 23 degrees--but my math teacher was really worried that the drawing is incorrectly written…we went back and watched the dvd 10 times to watch exactly how they did it and figure it out…
> Now that I had a cute helper I asked sarah to help me with the cuts since the boards were so long…and it was a bit floppy--and worse with each batten…BUT as you can see--with the first BATTEN…I BECAME (WE) a BOAT BUILDER…and 5 more later…
> 
> There it is--THE FIRST BOAT PART…and then all 6…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With threatening rain I decided I better suck up all the dust and bring all the tools in…not to mention the next step is to loft the keel and I can do that in my work shop. With all that done I cleared off my work tables and put the keel boards up one at a time…inspecting them closely. When I bought the wood this week they only had three 14-footers that were 1×12…they had lots of other wood but down to three for the keel…One is perfect…the other two have some knots…
> The good news is that on one of the boards the imperfections will be missed in the cuts…so now I am down to one board and after counting out the station lines in the plans the two spots will only partially remain after cutting. At first I thought I would loft the perfect board…but since I don't know about epoxy I thought I would ask all of you first the following:
> Should I use the imperfect board on the outside of the lamination? At first I thought the inside would be better--then I realized that I don't want a void hidden in the middle…it would be better on the outside where I can patch it later, right? Of course in my research this morning I learned that epoxy resin glue is used to patch and fix a lot of things…so I could fill in the voids…which would mean that I should loft one of the "bad" boards (since you loft the outside board) and put the perfect in the middle?
> Or patch the "bad board" and put in the middle??? LOL…What's best? Or is my lack of knowledge on epoxy wrong and I need to get a new board? See the photos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first shows the biggest problem--but most of it will be cut out according to the plans…and the other is a very thin void but it is deep…
> Okay…once I know your thoughts I can loft the keel…tomorrow morning--did I say that it's cold and rainy here tonight?
> Well…unless I loft the keel in the morning this will be my last blog for a while (thank goodness right?) We are heading out of town until Monday…thanks for reading this far!!!


CHECK THIS OUT new LJ from reno built his boat in his house…and took it out the window!!!

Ok…after the big party (daughters 7th b-day) got out and cut more keel parts…having trouble with last piece on inner lamination…but got too exhausted to figure it out…if I cant figure it out after watching the dvd i will be making some phone calls…lol…

15 7 year olds and a jumpy house…wwwwwoooooooottttt…my daughter loved it all…

matt


----------



## matt1970

*I AM A SAILOR!*

Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…

I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…

HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…

It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.

The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…

They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…

On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…

So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!

Thanks for joining me on my adventure!

Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!

MATT


----------



## Karson

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


Matt: I'm glad that you are having a great time. And have some great classes.


----------



## Sailor

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


Well congratulations! The Weekender? I like that boat, the Stevenson's seem to have some good designs. I saw where a couple sailed on one for a few weeks on their honeymoon or something. Pretty ineteresting.

Welcome to the sailing world! It's great isn't it, no other feeling like it. Sailing in dinghies is great, you really learn how to feel the wind. Don't worry about capsizing the boat and having to right it yourself, it's no sweat. Once you do it you will see how simple it is to right the boat that you will not worry about excessive heel and will push the boat a little further.

I built a sailing dinghy a while back and posted some videos on Youtube, check them out if you wish.
http://www.youtube.com/user/SailingandSuch


----------



## Woodwrecker

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


Way to go Matt !
18 days is nothing!
Sailing & building. 
Now that sounds like some summer fun !


----------



## degoose

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


When I come over will go sailing with you… I will probably be over after you finish or at least I hope so…


----------



## Chipncut

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


You're lucky to be having sailing lessons. When I built mine, I never stepped on a sailboat,

until I launched mine.


----------



## CaptainSkully

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


Congrats Matt! As a sailing instructor, I sometimes feel like a "volunteer" when I see my paycheck. I'm glad you're getting your feet wet (literally). Looking forward to hanging out with you this summer. Can you continue to cut out hull parts, even if the keel isn't glued/screwed together?


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


Excellent, I am waiting with anticipation posts on your progress. Sounds like the classes be be a lot of fun.

I happened across an old (1977) Reader's Digest and it held a story about a fellow whom had build his own sail boat and sailed it around the east coast for many years. I soon as I started reading it I thought of you and your boat building adventures. I hope you get as much enjoyment as he did with his boat…the maple tree growing out of the bow should probably be optional LOL!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


it´s a good plane to start with the sailing lessons now
then you have a chance to know a little before the big launche
of your own
then you will be scared (did I remember everything,is it watertight etc. etc.)
I know a guy who had his up for the major service and when we launched it
back in the water, just when the boat hit the water 
he cuoldn´t remember if he had thighten where the axel was coming in to the engine
that was the best 5 min. I had that month looking at his face changing from big smile
to white and back again several times

Dennis


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


Only 18 days!! Wow!! You are in hog heaven!!

Sounds like the sailing course is challenging but a lot of fun!!

Can't wait to see the pix of the boat.

Lew


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


Thanks everyone…it should be fun…already cant wait until next week…

Chris--yes I can start cutting out other parts…right now I have been delayed because of my space…I need to bring the ply in and out since we seem to get threat of rain weekly still (while not winter compared to the rest of the nation) this has been the strangest weather year for us in Nor Cal…I guess I am saying I dont want to haul it in and out knowing the space in my garage is not enough to do it in there…and then have to drag it all in…with no rain I could leave it out…and with summer I will have all day long with NO breaks since the kids will still go to day care a couple days a week…but the weekends with sailing dont seem to be enough time…

Sailor===great launch…the boom looks too low--of course what do I know…the boats we are in are very similar…I think your boat is wider…and deeper…are all the other videos next to the link your building videos?

Degoose..cant wait to meet you! Hopefully I will make super good progress this summer…and will feel confident to take you sailing!

DaveR…one thing Warren said that reminded me of your thought--he said the nice thing about building your own boat is that you know how to fix everything--and keep it up of course…

Mark--thanks…one question--why the heck do you have a 1977 Readers Digest laying around…just kidding…


----------



## a1Jim

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


Sounds like fun , it's best to build at your own pace.


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


Learning to sail will probably come in handy when you finish the boat… probably, after swimming, the most important skill…not that you'll ever dump (non-technical term) your boat. Sounds like great fun. When you get to the full time building, don't forget while you're focusing on the finished product, to enjoy the process, as well.
-Tom


----------



## DanLyke

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


Don't worry about the tipping it over. When I was a kid, I sailed the living daylights out of a sunfish type sailing surfboard that my uncle built when he was a kid, and then a Laser that he had. The sunfish went over super easy, the Laser was way fast and if you turned it wrong would trip over its centerboard and roll dynamically enough to drive the mast straight down (on most capsizes on small boats, the sail floats, so it only goes to 90°. I got comfortable enough rolling those two boats that I never gave high heel angles on my parents larger Day Sailer much thought. Never rolled that one, though.

Would have been a dog to bail, anyway.

Jealous that you've moved your priorities around to build this one. Oddly, I don't envy the sailing, but the process of building the boat really sounds appealing!


----------



## LeeJ

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


Hi Matt;

Sure sounds like fun.

Lee


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


Way to go Matt.


----------



## doordude

matt1970 said:


> *I AM A SAILOR!*
> 
> Well…not much boat building to update--have wanted to wait on a boat building update until I finish the keel and I cannot say I am there yet…I can say that I have cut out all keel parts (9 different parts some 3 of which are 14 feet long…)...they are resting flat in my garage…
> 
> I have 18 days--that is two 5 day weeks…and 2 four weeks to go with school and then I will be building full-time…
> 
> HOwever here is the big update…today was a big day…I started the much anticipated sailing lessons with the Vallejo Yacht Club's Learn to Sail Program…
> 
> It was a great day…the people running the program are all experienced sailors and they volunteer their time! The course will run 6 weeks (6 hours each Saturday) and then I can opt to take another class with bigger boats…and then a 3rd class with even bigger boats called a "Crew" class where they teach you how to be a crew member on a larger yacht since many yachts cant be soloed.
> 
> The class today was mostly in the class…learned some knots (WARREN they taught the bow-line but without the limp dick)...we got to get into these tiny 8 foot dingys and sail around the little harbor…it was painful on the knees but I brought out my knee pads for the second run after lunch…
> 
> They promised next week more boat time and more boats…so we will all get so much sailing in that we will be tired before we quit…so I am excited…
> 
> On the 3rd class we are going to have to purposely turn the boat over--get dunked…and have to turn the boat over on our own…kind of scary but super glad that I will be doing this with lots of people around and several "chase" boats there…
> 
> So…not much boat building to report--but this was a big day in this adventure!
> 
> Thanks for joining me on my adventure!
> 
> Did I say--18 days until full time building??? Actually I will take saturdays off to SAIL!!!
> 
> MATT


congrats,matt; sounds like fun learning something new.
your right about the rain lately,every week we're getting rain again,hard to plan any projects outside/
while you're taking your dunking lesson,careful not swallow the water. vallejo is down stream from napa
remember…(lol)


----------



## matt1970

*Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*

Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…

Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…

Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.

My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.

I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…

Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.

There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.





The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.

The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…



After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!





It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…

LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…

BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.

MATT

Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
(not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws: 
a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


----------



## a1Jim

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


Good progress Matt


----------



## DanLyke

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


This was in the top few Google search results for "Shark 316": Swan Secure sells #8x1.5" in 100.


----------



## DanYo

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


very cool


----------



## Tikka

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


Very nice project - I guess by the end of the holidays you will be sailing the Pacific?

Thanks for blogging the progress it is very interesting and shows that you do not need a high tech, big workshop, all you need is some basic tools, space and dry weather.


----------



## Chipncut

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


*It looks like you're making some fine progress.

That's a very impressive project. It looks a lot bigger than I imagined.

I have one question. Is the bottom laminated to make it one inch thick?

The pictures make it look thicker than 1/2".

You're going to have a very enjoyable summer.*


----------



## CaptainSkully

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


Funny, I was just thinking it should be about time for a post from you, and there it was. I'm so happy for you. I'm really excited about watching your project progress. Are you putting the camera in the same location for a time-lapse?


----------



## CaptainSkully

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


D&B, the bottom needs to be thin enough to flex to the curve of the keel, so it's not laminated. There will be a lapped/stiffened joint where the sheet parts meet. Much easier than the traditional scarph joint. The hull will then stiffen itself structurally and the epoxy fillets really to a good job making the whole thing stronger by increasing the bonded surface area.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


Thanks guys…

Dick…Capn Skully is right…it will "thicken" on the edges with stringers and panel joiners…the web site for the designs is really good…and they explain how plywood bent in certain ways is incredibly powerful…

check out: www.stevensonprojects.com

There are 1,000's of projects and great details on the plans…

Chris-yes I have the camera taking a few spots from the same spot…

Matt


----------



## majeagle1

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


Congratulations Matt on your progress…............. lookin' good !

I was kind of looking for a picture of you on the bottom of the boat with a sailor hat on maybe… LOL

I'll be following along on this adventure with you…...

Take care


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


Ed would be proud. I'm really looking forward to seeing your progress on this. I think lots of us out in the woodworking world (including me) have thought (dreamed) of building a boat. Whether it's a canoe or a yacht, there's a fascination with that kind of project…& you're getting to do it.

You'll definitely have my attention throughout the build & jealousy later as I'm imagining you slicing silently through sparkling waves… wind in your hair, surrounded by a crew of bikini clad California beauties…ok, wind in your hair, anyway, it was only a dream on my part.

For you, the slicing (not a technical nautical term) part will be a reality soon enough. -Tom


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


Great pictures Dave!!! Dave had a SUPER NICE weekender…

Here are some good links:

http://www.stevproj.com/PocketYachts.html

ANd direct link to builder photos:

http://www.stevproj.com/WkndrBldrPicIntro.html


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


Dave--wasnt sure what you meant on your earlier comments with the "butt"...I assumed clean it up with a chamfer before stringers/panel joiners???

The cuts were outside the line…started to make a second pass closer to the line on the hull bottom but seemed to chew it up…so I stopped…in many spots I am 1/8 " OUTSIDE the line…Assuming once stringers are on I will clean up…but worried it will put my angle off so will need to be super careful.


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


SWEEEEETTT!!!!

DO you have a lesson plan for this?? JUST KIDDING!!

Lew


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


ok…thanks dave…that is what I figured…and planned for…


----------



## Karson

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


Matt: Some great progress. And now the mind is clear of the distraction of kids.


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


Matt,

Really great to hear from you again (I can remember what end of term was like LOL!). It is very exciting to see the progress you are making; to get a whole day to do woodworking is great to be building a boat is even more incredible! I am watching your progress and am enjoying every bit of it. Thank you for posting this adventure!


----------



## zignman

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


Hi Matt nice cuts with the skill saw. Why don't you build a hatch or rudder or some project to fill time until your screws get there? Meanwhile buy a small box at your hardware store to get you by and start putin stuff together. A little BALL BUSTIN is good for the progress. Here is a little trick that I use, gavanized sheetrock screws work great for glueing and when it's set pull the screws out. If you can't get the screw out apply some heat and it will come out, Worst scenerio it won't come out it's galanized so epoxy it in and cover it up, we arn't keeping these boats in salt water for years on end. I use them even when I have stainless steel screws cause every part doesn't need to have screws left in. My box of sheetrock screws have made 3 boats. Zignman


----------



## LeeJ

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


Hi Captain Matt,

It sure looks like a lot of fun! I'm glad to see you didn't fall for the old build it in the basement routine!

Boy, that would suck, huh?

I would love to do something like this.

Looking forward to future posts.

Lee


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


LOL Lee…there is one boat on the stevensonprojects site that had to take a wall out of his house to get his boat out!!!

Mark…not many get it…the sense of relief when summer comes…its like christmas, new years and 4th of july all rolled into one…

Karson…i was cutting out the bulkheads…and my wife rolled up with the kids…my ear protection was on with the saw running so did not realize…next thing I knew I was helping unload the car, hugging everyone…and never got back to the shop…so getting a chance to get started "distraction free" was invaluable…yesterday while i was lofting part after part was really nice to go slow and enjoy it…which is really hard for me to do on a school weekend…

Lew…no lesson plans…lol…just a boat plan…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Hull Bottom and keel Photos...big day today...*
> 
> Keel and Hull Bottom Parts all cut out…
> 
> Well it has been a loooong time between boat building posts…but this is a big week. This is my first week off from school and today was my first full day of building-and it was a good one. Between the last 6 weeks of school always being hectic…and the start of sailing lessons it has taken a while to get going again…but from now on it will only be the wait on materials that slows me down…
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I spent my time cleaning/clearing my work space again. It had been such a long time since I had worked on the boat that I needed to clear the area. I decided that I would put down an old tarp so that I can protect the wood a bit while it is on the ground to avoid small rocks and dirt digging into the wood since it would otherwise sit straight on the patio cement while I worked on it.
> 
> My focus over the first few days is to cut out all the hull bottom parts and the bulkheads. I will then cut out the lazerette, transom and deck pieces. When all those parts are cut out I will get a friend to help me put them all together-but for now I am waiting for a bunch of items I have ordered.
> 
> I have also been finally taking the time to order many much needed items…during the school year it was too hard to concentrate and make any decisions-and in the last few days I have ordered a bunch of items that will help me to take all the parts I am cutting and glue them together…today I ordered about 2,000 stainless steel screws…for some reason I could not make that decision last week…
> 
> Okay…the pictures below are of the keel parts that I cut out about 8 weeks ago…yikes has it been that long? Since starting the sailing lessons (all day Saturdays) it has kept me too busy.
> 
> There are 9 keel parts…they will be laminated together in an overlapping pattern to give them strength…they are pretty roughly cut, but everyone tells me that it will be fine when I go back and sand/shape them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures is from yesterday and today…it was a long day…got out early and started "lofting" the hull bottom onto the two sheets of 1/2 " ply. Lofting is a very difficult process in "classic" boat building, but with the plans I am using for my boat you make a "grid" system and number it off into stations…then from a midline you set nails on the station lines at a distance called for in the plans. I really took a long time to do this…but I was really enjoying my radio and taking my time…double and triple checking for mistakes…I did find a few…by lunch I had finished all the lofting…set all the nails…rough lofted the curves…and then cut out the additional cut out pieces.
> 
> The plywood sheets are 4 feet wide--but the boat width at the bottom of the hull is about 3 inches wider on each sidel…so you rough loft the boat…cut off a couple pieces…and then set them at the widest point and set the last few nails…the last step is to loft the final curves…
> 
> 
> 
> After a long lunch I watched the video for the hull bottom cuts (just to make sure I wasn't missing anything…) and then I went out and cut the hull bottom…this was a big deal…at the end I had the bottom of my boat done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super small--but this is NOT the actual size of the boat because the sides and deck will extend outward from here at an angle…and then when the deck is on top it will look much bigger…but it was nice to sit in my boat…lol…
> 
> LOOK FOR MORE IN THE COMING DAYS…FULL TIME BUILDING THIS WEEK…
> 
> BELOW IS AN APPROXIMATE COST LIST--DID NOT GO BACK AND VERIFY PRICES AND ALL ITEMS…DOING FROM MEMORY BUT WILL EDIT IN FUTURE ENTRIES.
> 
> MATT
> 
> Boat Building Materials Cost List: AS OF 6/14/2010-not complete
> (not all prices are exact because I am trying to put this together a bit later-approx)
> 1) Stevenson Projects Weekender Plans and DVD: $90.00
> 2) First round of wood: all marine grade plywood sheets, keel wood, and joiners, etc.: $1,340
> 3) West System Epoxy, 1 gallon: $93.00
> 4) West System Hardener, 1 quart: $?
> 5) Sytem 3 Wood Flour, 1 Quart: $7.99
> 6) System 3 Silica Thickener, 5 quarts: $26.50
> 7) Sharx 316 Stainless Steel Screws:
> a. #8 -1"x1,500: $123
> b. #8-1.25" x 500: $46.00
> c. #8-1.5"--NOT ORDERED YET SINCE ONLY NEED 100 AND THEY SELL 500 ONLY
> APPROX TOTAL SO FAR: $1800…ABOUT HALF WAY FOR A 20' SAIL BOAT…SHOULD COME IN ABOVE $4000…
> Will need more wood but bulk is purchased…same with screws. Will need more epoxy…but this is about half…


No official updates today--but here is what I did:

Cut out foredeck, cabin bulkhead and forward bulkhead…shorter work period today…

But feel like first 3 days were a great start…will finish and take photos tomorrow…

matt


----------



## matt1970

*Got Parts?*

Sorry no pictures…I was too tired and needed to clean up…but just wanted to give a quick summary since the the first week is over…I will try to add some pictures tomorrow…

At the beginning of this week I had the nine keel parts cut…

Now I have the hull bottom (4 pieces), forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead, transom, foredeck and mid decks cut out…so I think it was a really good week! I can honestly say I enjoyed the lofting (drafting of the lines directly on the wood from the plans)...some pieces took quite a while to lay out but with the stereo on and the pieces laid out on the work benches it was great.

It made me really appreciate all the work we did last summer to build the shed and thus make the garage into my dedicated shop. It was really nice to get my shop back…for several months I had the ply sheets laying flat on the garage floor…and it made it hard to move around…once I moved the hull sheets out onto the patio for the bottom I took the rest of the sheets and stood them up on end.

I know that is is not a good long term solution, but I also knew that if I had a good week I would get to a lot the sheets anyways…I think I had a real good first week…

Parts to still cut before I start the initial assmbly: aft deck pieces (2) and the lazarette.

Tomorrow is sailing lesson #5 of 6…so no building…and not sure about Sunday…but will be back at it Monday for sure…I will try to add some pictures before then…

Just wanted to say its going well and I really enjoyed it this week…one thought that crossed my mind while I was working today…I said to myslef: "If I can pull this off I can build anything."

LOL…long way to go…but a good start…thanks for joining me on this journey!

Matt


----------



## Broglea

matt1970 said:


> *Got Parts?*
> 
> Sorry no pictures…I was too tired and needed to clean up…but just wanted to give a quick summary since the the first week is over…I will try to add some pictures tomorrow…
> 
> At the beginning of this week I had the nine keel parts cut…
> 
> Now I have the hull bottom (4 pieces), forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead, transom, foredeck and mid decks cut out…so I think it was a really good week! I can honestly say I enjoyed the lofting (drafting of the lines directly on the wood from the plans)...some pieces took quite a while to lay out but with the stereo on and the pieces laid out on the work benches it was great.
> 
> It made me really appreciate all the work we did last summer to build the shed and thus make the garage into my dedicated shop. It was really nice to get my shop back…for several months I had the ply sheets laying flat on the garage floor…and it made it hard to move around…once I moved the hull sheets out onto the patio for the bottom I took the rest of the sheets and stood them up on end.
> 
> I know that is is not a good long term solution, but I also knew that if I had a good week I would get to a lot the sheets anyways…I think I had a real good first week…
> 
> Parts to still cut before I start the initial assmbly: aft deck pieces (2) and the lazarette.
> 
> Tomorrow is sailing lesson #5 of 6…so no building…and not sure about Sunday…but will be back at it Monday for sure…I will try to add some pictures before then…
> 
> Just wanted to say its going well and I really enjoyed it this week…one thought that crossed my mind while I was working today…I said to myslef: "If I can pull this off I can build anything."
> 
> LOL…long way to go…but a good start…thanks for joining me on this journey!
> 
> Matt


Can't wait to see the pictures. Where there is a will, there is a way. I believe you will pull this build off. Sounds like a fun project.


----------



## LeeJ

matt1970 said:


> *Got Parts?*
> 
> Sorry no pictures…I was too tired and needed to clean up…but just wanted to give a quick summary since the the first week is over…I will try to add some pictures tomorrow…
> 
> At the beginning of this week I had the nine keel parts cut…
> 
> Now I have the hull bottom (4 pieces), forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead, transom, foredeck and mid decks cut out…so I think it was a really good week! I can honestly say I enjoyed the lofting (drafting of the lines directly on the wood from the plans)...some pieces took quite a while to lay out but with the stereo on and the pieces laid out on the work benches it was great.
> 
> It made me really appreciate all the work we did last summer to build the shed and thus make the garage into my dedicated shop. It was really nice to get my shop back…for several months I had the ply sheets laying flat on the garage floor…and it made it hard to move around…once I moved the hull sheets out onto the patio for the bottom I took the rest of the sheets and stood them up on end.
> 
> I know that is is not a good long term solution, but I also knew that if I had a good week I would get to a lot the sheets anyways…I think I had a real good first week…
> 
> Parts to still cut before I start the initial assmbly: aft deck pieces (2) and the lazarette.
> 
> Tomorrow is sailing lesson #5 of 6…so no building…and not sure about Sunday…but will be back at it Monday for sure…I will try to add some pictures before then…
> 
> Just wanted to say its going well and I really enjoyed it this week…one thought that crossed my mind while I was working today…I said to myslef: "If I can pull this off I can build anything."
> 
> LOL…long way to go…but a good start…thanks for joining me on this journey!
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt,

Just wondering, are you going to use honeycomb panels for the bulkheads? That's a great place to save a lot of weight, and at the same time, increase strength.

Of course you need a vacuum system for this, but its a great reason to tell you your other half, you "need" it.

Good blog.

Lee


----------



## doordude

matt1970 said:


> *Got Parts?*
> 
> Sorry no pictures…I was too tired and needed to clean up…but just wanted to give a quick summary since the the first week is over…I will try to add some pictures tomorrow…
> 
> At the beginning of this week I had the nine keel parts cut…
> 
> Now I have the hull bottom (4 pieces), forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead, transom, foredeck and mid decks cut out…so I think it was a really good week! I can honestly say I enjoyed the lofting (drafting of the lines directly on the wood from the plans)...some pieces took quite a while to lay out but with the stereo on and the pieces laid out on the work benches it was great.
> 
> It made me really appreciate all the work we did last summer to build the shed and thus make the garage into my dedicated shop. It was really nice to get my shop back…for several months I had the ply sheets laying flat on the garage floor…and it made it hard to move around…once I moved the hull sheets out onto the patio for the bottom I took the rest of the sheets and stood them up on end.
> 
> I know that is is not a good long term solution, but I also knew that if I had a good week I would get to a lot the sheets anyways…I think I had a real good first week…
> 
> Parts to still cut before I start the initial assmbly: aft deck pieces (2) and the lazarette.
> 
> Tomorrow is sailing lesson #5 of 6…so no building…and not sure about Sunday…but will be back at it Monday for sure…I will try to add some pictures before then…
> 
> Just wanted to say its going well and I really enjoyed it this week…one thought that crossed my mind while I was working today…I said to myslef: "If I can pull this off I can build anything."
> 
> LOL…long way to go…but a good start…thanks for joining me on this journey!
> 
> Matt


Matt, great to hear your pushing forward on the boat.enjoyment of schools out for the summer,with all the free time for woodworking. keep me posted…


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *Got Parts?*
> 
> Sorry no pictures…I was too tired and needed to clean up…but just wanted to give a quick summary since the the first week is over…I will try to add some pictures tomorrow…
> 
> At the beginning of this week I had the nine keel parts cut…
> 
> Now I have the hull bottom (4 pieces), forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead, transom, foredeck and mid decks cut out…so I think it was a really good week! I can honestly say I enjoyed the lofting (drafting of the lines directly on the wood from the plans)...some pieces took quite a while to lay out but with the stereo on and the pieces laid out on the work benches it was great.
> 
> It made me really appreciate all the work we did last summer to build the shed and thus make the garage into my dedicated shop. It was really nice to get my shop back…for several months I had the ply sheets laying flat on the garage floor…and it made it hard to move around…once I moved the hull sheets out onto the patio for the bottom I took the rest of the sheets and stood them up on end.
> 
> I know that is is not a good long term solution, but I also knew that if I had a good week I would get to a lot the sheets anyways…I think I had a real good first week…
> 
> Parts to still cut before I start the initial assmbly: aft deck pieces (2) and the lazarette.
> 
> Tomorrow is sailing lesson #5 of 6…so no building…and not sure about Sunday…but will be back at it Monday for sure…I will try to add some pictures before then…
> 
> Just wanted to say its going well and I really enjoyed it this week…one thought that crossed my mind while I was working today…I said to myslef: "If I can pull this off I can build anything."
> 
> LOL…long way to go…but a good start…thanks for joining me on this journey!
> 
> Matt


Sounds like a full days work!!

Sit down, relax and sip on a nice glass of Napa Valley's finest!

Lew


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Got Parts?*
> 
> Sorry no pictures…I was too tired and needed to clean up…but just wanted to give a quick summary since the the first week is over…I will try to add some pictures tomorrow…
> 
> At the beginning of this week I had the nine keel parts cut…
> 
> Now I have the hull bottom (4 pieces), forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead, transom, foredeck and mid decks cut out…so I think it was a really good week! I can honestly say I enjoyed the lofting (drafting of the lines directly on the wood from the plans)...some pieces took quite a while to lay out but with the stereo on and the pieces laid out on the work benches it was great.
> 
> It made me really appreciate all the work we did last summer to build the shed and thus make the garage into my dedicated shop. It was really nice to get my shop back…for several months I had the ply sheets laying flat on the garage floor…and it made it hard to move around…once I moved the hull sheets out onto the patio for the bottom I took the rest of the sheets and stood them up on end.
> 
> I know that is is not a good long term solution, but I also knew that if I had a good week I would get to a lot the sheets anyways…I think I had a real good first week…
> 
> Parts to still cut before I start the initial assmbly: aft deck pieces (2) and the lazarette.
> 
> Tomorrow is sailing lesson #5 of 6…so no building…and not sure about Sunday…but will be back at it Monday for sure…I will try to add some pictures before then…
> 
> Just wanted to say its going well and I really enjoyed it this week…one thought that crossed my mind while I was working today…I said to myslef: "If I can pull this off I can build anything."
> 
> LOL…long way to go…but a good start…thanks for joining me on this journey!
> 
> Matt


awwwhhhhhh…Lew…Napa wine tonight…maybe a few Chico Beers (Sierra Nevada)...Just finished my 5th all day sailing class so this is the first time I have had to check my e-mail…so sorry Lee for the slow response--and thanks dave for chiming in…anytime…

Class was really good today…my knees are still hurting and I have a bump on my left knee since we switched to the Pico's…but still really enjoying…

I will try to get some pictures up tomorrow…ok…time for a cold one and a shower…got a little we today…smelling like the ocean a bit…

Matt


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *Got Parts?*
> 
> Sorry no pictures…I was too tired and needed to clean up…but just wanted to give a quick summary since the the first week is over…I will try to add some pictures tomorrow…
> 
> At the beginning of this week I had the nine keel parts cut…
> 
> Now I have the hull bottom (4 pieces), forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead, transom, foredeck and mid decks cut out…so I think it was a really good week! I can honestly say I enjoyed the lofting (drafting of the lines directly on the wood from the plans)...some pieces took quite a while to lay out but with the stereo on and the pieces laid out on the work benches it was great.
> 
> It made me really appreciate all the work we did last summer to build the shed and thus make the garage into my dedicated shop. It was really nice to get my shop back…for several months I had the ply sheets laying flat on the garage floor…and it made it hard to move around…once I moved the hull sheets out onto the patio for the bottom I took the rest of the sheets and stood them up on end.
> 
> I know that is is not a good long term solution, but I also knew that if I had a good week I would get to a lot the sheets anyways…I think I had a real good first week…
> 
> Parts to still cut before I start the initial assmbly: aft deck pieces (2) and the lazarette.
> 
> Tomorrow is sailing lesson #5 of 6…so no building…and not sure about Sunday…but will be back at it Monday for sure…I will try to add some pictures before then…
> 
> Just wanted to say its going well and I really enjoyed it this week…one thought that crossed my mind while I was working today…I said to myslef: "If I can pull this off I can build anything."
> 
> LOL…long way to go…but a good start…thanks for joining me on this journey!
> 
> Matt


Without pics, a landlubber like me has no concept of what you're doing, so I'll just wait patiently…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Got Parts?*
> 
> Sorry no pictures…I was too tired and needed to clean up…but just wanted to give a quick summary since the the first week is over…I will try to add some pictures tomorrow…
> 
> At the beginning of this week I had the nine keel parts cut…
> 
> Now I have the hull bottom (4 pieces), forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead, transom, foredeck and mid decks cut out…so I think it was a really good week! I can honestly say I enjoyed the lofting (drafting of the lines directly on the wood from the plans)...some pieces took quite a while to lay out but with the stereo on and the pieces laid out on the work benches it was great.
> 
> It made me really appreciate all the work we did last summer to build the shed and thus make the garage into my dedicated shop. It was really nice to get my shop back…for several months I had the ply sheets laying flat on the garage floor…and it made it hard to move around…once I moved the hull sheets out onto the patio for the bottom I took the rest of the sheets and stood them up on end.
> 
> I know that is is not a good long term solution, but I also knew that if I had a good week I would get to a lot the sheets anyways…I think I had a real good first week…
> 
> Parts to still cut before I start the initial assmbly: aft deck pieces (2) and the lazarette.
> 
> Tomorrow is sailing lesson #5 of 6…so no building…and not sure about Sunday…but will be back at it Monday for sure…I will try to add some pictures before then…
> 
> Just wanted to say its going well and I really enjoyed it this week…one thought that crossed my mind while I was working today…I said to myslef: "If I can pull this off I can build anything."
> 
> LOL…long way to go…but a good start…thanks for joining me on this journey!
> 
> Matt


that is not your boat is it?


> the top left pict had me thinking it was your boat…but not sure…How much did you sell yours for Dave


?

Today I cut out the last part in the INITIAL glue up…the Lazarette…and then I started a little side project…I have lots of scrap piling up so I decided to make a little tool carrier…so that I could try out my dado blades for the first time…and use the epoxy for the first time…I got all the pieces cut out and and got to try out my new dado blades!!! Just on setting up and a few practice cuts…

So tomorrow I should be able to cut the dadoes and use epoxy for the first time…and maybe have a cool little tool carrier/box…

Still waiting for screws to come in the mail…silica and wood flour…this week…of course it will arrive just as my guests arrive for a few days…

So assembly will happen early next week…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Got Parts?*
> 
> Sorry no pictures…I was too tired and needed to clean up…but just wanted to give a quick summary since the the first week is over…I will try to add some pictures tomorrow…
> 
> At the beginning of this week I had the nine keel parts cut…
> 
> Now I have the hull bottom (4 pieces), forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead, transom, foredeck and mid decks cut out…so I think it was a really good week! I can honestly say I enjoyed the lofting (drafting of the lines directly on the wood from the plans)...some pieces took quite a while to lay out but with the stereo on and the pieces laid out on the work benches it was great.
> 
> It made me really appreciate all the work we did last summer to build the shed and thus make the garage into my dedicated shop. It was really nice to get my shop back…for several months I had the ply sheets laying flat on the garage floor…and it made it hard to move around…once I moved the hull sheets out onto the patio for the bottom I took the rest of the sheets and stood them up on end.
> 
> I know that is is not a good long term solution, but I also knew that if I had a good week I would get to a lot the sheets anyways…I think I had a real good first week…
> 
> Parts to still cut before I start the initial assmbly: aft deck pieces (2) and the lazarette.
> 
> Tomorrow is sailing lesson #5 of 6…so no building…and not sure about Sunday…but will be back at it Monday for sure…I will try to add some pictures before then…
> 
> Just wanted to say its going well and I really enjoyed it this week…one thought that crossed my mind while I was working today…I said to myslef: "If I can pull this off I can build anything."
> 
> LOL…long way to go…but a good start…thanks for joining me on this journey!
> 
> Matt


That is amazing that its your actual boat…in this tough economy most boats have gone down in value…so its great that your boat is holding value…I think it was cool that the ad said that the boat was made from a talented wood worker!

Maybe he would give you a discount on the boat…and would you get the plans back??? LOL…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Got Parts?*
> 
> Sorry no pictures…I was too tired and needed to clean up…but just wanted to give a quick summary since the the first week is over…I will try to add some pictures tomorrow…
> 
> At the beginning of this week I had the nine keel parts cut…
> 
> Now I have the hull bottom (4 pieces), forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead, transom, foredeck and mid decks cut out…so I think it was a really good week! I can honestly say I enjoyed the lofting (drafting of the lines directly on the wood from the plans)...some pieces took quite a while to lay out but with the stereo on and the pieces laid out on the work benches it was great.
> 
> It made me really appreciate all the work we did last summer to build the shed and thus make the garage into my dedicated shop. It was really nice to get my shop back…for several months I had the ply sheets laying flat on the garage floor…and it made it hard to move around…once I moved the hull sheets out onto the patio for the bottom I took the rest of the sheets and stood them up on end.
> 
> I know that is is not a good long term solution, but I also knew that if I had a good week I would get to a lot the sheets anyways…I think I had a real good first week…
> 
> Parts to still cut before I start the initial assmbly: aft deck pieces (2) and the lazarette.
> 
> Tomorrow is sailing lesson #5 of 6…so no building…and not sure about Sunday…but will be back at it Monday for sure…I will try to add some pictures before then…
> 
> Just wanted to say its going well and I really enjoyed it this week…one thought that crossed my mind while I was working today…I said to myslef: "If I can pull this off I can build anything."
> 
> LOL…long way to go…but a good start…thanks for joining me on this journey!
> 
> Matt


oooh…a kit sounds good…I have a kits worth of parts for a boat in my garage right now, how much is it worth to you?


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Got Parts?*
> 
> Sorry no pictures…I was too tired and needed to clean up…but just wanted to give a quick summary since the the first week is over…I will try to add some pictures tomorrow…
> 
> At the beginning of this week I had the nine keel parts cut…
> 
> Now I have the hull bottom (4 pieces), forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead, transom, foredeck and mid decks cut out…so I think it was a really good week! I can honestly say I enjoyed the lofting (drafting of the lines directly on the wood from the plans)...some pieces took quite a while to lay out but with the stereo on and the pieces laid out on the work benches it was great.
> 
> It made me really appreciate all the work we did last summer to build the shed and thus make the garage into my dedicated shop. It was really nice to get my shop back…for several months I had the ply sheets laying flat on the garage floor…and it made it hard to move around…once I moved the hull sheets out onto the patio for the bottom I took the rest of the sheets and stood them up on end.
> 
> I know that is is not a good long term solution, but I also knew that if I had a good week I would get to a lot the sheets anyways…I think I had a real good first week…
> 
> Parts to still cut before I start the initial assmbly: aft deck pieces (2) and the lazarette.
> 
> Tomorrow is sailing lesson #5 of 6…so no building…and not sure about Sunday…but will be back at it Monday for sure…I will try to add some pictures before then…
> 
> Just wanted to say its going well and I really enjoyed it this week…one thought that crossed my mind while I was working today…I said to myslef: "If I can pull this off I can build anything."
> 
> LOL…long way to go…but a good start…thanks for joining me on this journey!
> 
> Matt


Do you get SCA (Small Craft Advisor)...Warren turned me on to it and its a nice little magazine…they have adds for John Welsford designs each month and it always looks so nice to me…


----------



## matt1970

*Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*

If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…

Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…

Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…

This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…

I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!

I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…

The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…

In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.





After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…





Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…

I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…







THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:

After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).



And from the top looking down:


So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…

DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…

Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


Sorry about photo sizes…I minimized all…but only some got smaller??? Anyone know why posting a project allows you to take photos straight off your own computer--BUT when posting a blog you have to upload to photobucket (or alike site) first…then into the blog…it triples the time this takes me…blah blah…sorry martin!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


lol…the one thing they said in my sailing class is that we all had to capsize to graduate…that would be bad to capsize in the boat on the hard cement…especially without my lifejacket….and worse a sharp tool in my hand spinniing…

quick fix on the casters…and might have some building time on my hands while I figure out my next move…but feeling good with your suggestions…

Thanks…again…lol….


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


This is looking real good, a lot of progress!


----------



## degoose

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


It looks like you are having a blast…I used to sail many years ago… I was in the Navy in Fremantle in Western Australia…[Americas Cup Race was held there] Used to race 14 foot Corsairs on the Swan River….. long time ago… don't sail any more…alas..


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


lol dave…good information!!!

larry--I am enjoying the build…


----------



## scottishrose

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


Glad to see your are making your dream come true!
Scottishrose


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


Matt,
I am really enjoying following your progress but, sadly, I cannot help you with this problem. The only boats I know anything about are aircraft carriers.

Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## bfd

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


Awesome progress Matt. I have really been enjoying this blog series.


----------



## LeeJ

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


Hi Matt,

Sounds like you're having a good time with this. It's nice to see.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


*You're doing great Matt.*


----------



## Woodwrecker

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


I'm not a boat builder so I can't offer you any correction advise.
But, my money is on you Matt.
You'll figure it out and be back on track in no time!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


thanks eric (and everyone)!!! I am getting a lot of good advice via the BYYB (Back Yard Builders) and looks like DaveR's advice is ahead…feeling confident that it will be fine…

Did not get too far today…cut panel connectors for the hull bottom and marked them up…marked up the glue spots for the hull bottom and made new side panels for the hull bottom since I did not like the first two I made…

As the day went on it go real hot on the patio and got worried about mixing epoxy…since the girls were home never had a good chance to have my assistant help me glue them up…

We are going to try early in the morning tomorrow…so I should have a hull bottom by 9am!!!

matt


----------



## patron

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


looking good there matt ,
as they say in boatbuilding ,

"by guess , or by God " ,

sometimes you have to wing it ,
congrats on the sailing ,
it's always good to know how ,
if you want to go sailing (LOL) !


----------



## CaptainSkully

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


You can get slower hardeners for warmer weather. Sorry about the 1 inch issue, I know that probably chafed your baggywrinkles. Looks like things are back on track and you couldn't ask for a better source of advice than DaveR, even with the BYYB forum. I'm digging the blog, the progress, and I'm really happy for you and proud of your accomplishments. I wish I could've helped you with your sailing lessons. I'm up in Sonoma pretty often, so maybe we can run by and see the boat in person some time. Let me know if you need more epoxy.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


thanks guys…

I have slow hardener but the bigger issue yesterday was lack of extra set of hands to flip the boat bottom….the process calls for you to glue a piece…flip over to screw in from the bottom…flip back to glue the next and then glue and again and again…

I figure I can do the first pieces on my own…but when you get the entire length of the boat together it would be too hard to do on my own…

We are going to try a little later…and then tomorrow I think I have help…

Chris come on down…I will be either working on my boat or in the yard on other projects this monday and tuesday all day--and then we are on a trip for 10 days or so…and after that trip should be around most of the time…

Dave--does this mean I need to sail to Norway???


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


good idea…I may need you to delete this last post though--if my wife sees it she may kill me…since I enlisted her (again)...actually we worked together really well…got it done…

No stringers attached…will do that tomorrow as well as trim the side panels…but--

BOTTOMS UP on this 4th of July--I HAVE A BOAT BOTTOM!!!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel and Boat Cart--with Keel Blooper...*
> 
> If you are a Weekender Builder will you please let me know about what you think re: "concerns" listed BELOW…
> 
> Well…sorry for the lack of photos last time…but since my last post we had some visitors and my last sailing lesson--I am now a graduate of a US Sailing Program…woot…
> 
> Last week I finished cutting out more parts…and then waited for all the stainless screws to come in…
> 
> This week I finally "played" with epoxy--I wanted to do that before I glued up the keel pieces because they are huge and I wanted to know how it worked and mixed…before I went into such a big glue up…
> 
> I built a little tool box/tool tote out of some of the ply scraps…so that I could try the epoxy (and my dado blades for the first time--woot). The dado blades were fun!
> 
> I had cut out the keel parts 6 weeks ago…but never glued them up…they were pretty rough so i decided the best thing to do would be to glue them up and then fair them together rather then seperately…
> 
> The glue up went well…My wife helped me and we wetted the first two pieces with straight epoxy and then mixed up more with wood flour to make a 'peanut butter' like consistency…if any thing we were on the runny side--we got some squeeze out as we screwed the keel parts together…but I think it was fine…
> 
> In Picture One you see the three layers of keel parts before lamination…they overlap so that the joints DONT meet in the same place-like a PB&J Sandwich…yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up we layed the keel out flat on the patio for the rest of the day…and I started on DaveR's suggested boat cart…in his plans he connects the frame with a joist hanger…but I wanted to use the 4×4 scrap blocks I had laying around…after construction I realized the casters I bought for this ages ago we two different sizes…so I went out and got 2 new ones…only to realize they did not lock down…so back to the store again the next morning for locking castors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I took the rough keel into the shop and started to "fair" or smooth the edges…the edges were pretty jagged in spots because I was affraid to cut too close to the line…this was expensive wood…and wanted to be careful…the middle lamination was the roughest…so the idea was to shave down to the outer pieces…I was super pleased and you can see my new best friend the surform shaper…it worked super well…
> 
> I practiced on the bottom edge since it is not as critical (yet) and once I felt comfortable between the shaper, belt sander and circular saw I smoothed the top edge…at this point in the day I felt super great that it was looking good and I had a great keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN….a big concern arose--so if you are a Weekender Builder Please Comment here or on BYYB:
> 
> After reading a blog on the BYYB forum I started examining my own keel. I realized that the JOINT of the keel and the STEM is not correct…there is supposed to be a one inch gap between the "Station 1" line and where the keel STEM sits down…so I am 1 inch off…see picture below-stem should be 1 inch to the right of the middle line(of three lines there).
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top looking down:
> 
> 
> So how to fix…My worry is that I would need to change and adjust everything…so from this point forward the plans become a guide and all my parts will be a slightly different boat…
> 
> DaveR suggest that I cut the NOTCH on the stem one inch deeper--thus sliding the hull bottom up one inch deeper and keeping every other measurement the same relative to the boat bottom and not the edge of the keel stem…in addition I will have to extent the "notch" in the top of the stem for the deck peek…
> 
> Okay….let me know what you think…I have not built my boat bottom but I have cut out all the parts…


ok…boat bottom now has stringers…so its really done…pictures coming tonight…I hope…I want to use daylight for some other projects…rather then blogging…lol…


----------



## matt1970

*Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*

Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…

Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.

In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…



Next are two shots from either end…



Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…

I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


----------



## Billboard

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


So far so good. Can't wait til the end.


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


Looks like it's coming along nicely, Capt. Matt!

Have a great time in LV.

Lew


----------



## CaptainSkully

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


Awesome! It's really coming together. BTW, make sure to stay on the sidewalk in Vegas. In July, the asphalt is like molten lava. Have fun, see you when you get back. Let me know when you need some help and I'll try to fit it into my schedule.


----------



## majeagle1

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


awwww, and I thought you might have taken your new boat and gone sailing for the 4th !!! LOL

Lookin good Matt, can't wait for the 3d…............ good luck in Vegas…....... maybe when you come back you can retire for life !!!


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


Looking forward to more pics…have fun -SST


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


haha…no gambling money left Gene--unless they will accept plywood for payment at the black jack tables I definitely have a lot of scraps…this trip is all about the kids--staying at the Mandalay Bay so we can play in the amazing poolssss all week…

Chris--send me a PM of your cell again…I would definitely love some help when we have to lift the boat onto the keel and put on all the parts…


----------



## Karson

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


Matt: Lookin grate. Have fun in the water.


----------



## DanYo

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


cool project Bud


----------



## toolman77

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


Love it Matt! This is truly an amazing project.


----------



## wseand

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


Looking good.


----------



## LeeJ

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


Looking good, Matt.

Lee


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


Looks great, good to read about your progress. Enjoy the poolssss


----------



## JohnAndLaura

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


We just started working on our Weekender at the end of May.

We are on Facebook with a fanpage *"Gwenivere, Stevenson Weekender II"* and are posting picts there. We didn't use Marine Plywood for this project - she's going to be a trailer queen, so we are going to be thorough about the fiberglassing part and filling in all voids in the wood. I think we'll do OK. This has cut the cost considerably, although we are in for a lot of sanding. We have just installed the seats this week and will be working on the cabin this upcoming weekend.

I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## JohnAndLaura

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


I will have to show that one to my hubby…he's building the boat - I'm just doing the sanding!!

Actually, this is one of my favorite photos, I can't remember where I located it but I did post it to my photos on my facebook page b/c people were asking what the boat would look like when it's done. Hope you don't mind - would love to make certain you get proper credit, tho. What's the name of your boat and I can link to your site if you would like.

I really like how you squared off the cabin. We were going to do that but John forgot and cut the cabin as the plans instructed. Oh well - it's not a tragedy.

Your Weekender looks fantastic and I love the color of the sails!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


Have not read all your recent comments--catching up since our return…but just took time and read your entire facebook blog and checked out a lot of rolly's photos…on your fb link…

interesting modifications with the lack of aft-deck--to widen the cockpit…

ok…when I wake up tomorrow I will catch up and read all your comments here…(sorry)...

But I am back from vacation…anxious to get moving again…

Matt


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


ok…caught up…Dave…you made so many great mods…on the "aft deck" comment I was referring to the boat pictures posted on the johnandlaura facebook site…

There were dozens of pictures posted by a guy named Rolly (???)...he posted two links the first had just a couple picts…but the 2nd link went to a link with a lot…and many comments…

Anyways…on his boat he did NOT have a deck on the side and back…he let the benches go all the way to the side to widen the cabin…he strenghtened it somehow…but I had to stop last night since I was tired so I need to go back and re-read all the comments he has on his picts…

Ok…today I want to finish the dolly ( I dont like the 2×4 materials I used for the cradle--I used bent 2×4 scraps and then ripped them--not stable enough for me…)...and then try to put the keel on and finish flattening the top edge…

My goal is to get everything ready to go 3-d with some helpers this week…so do all the jobs I can on my own…

put small stringers on bulkheads and maybe pull on the deck pieces…etc…

matt


----------



## JohnAndLaura

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


HI Dave!

Thanks for your permission! Like I had said, this pict was one of my favorites so I couldn't resist….

John had some real trouble this weekend bending the cabin trunk front into place. After snapping a few boards I was lamenting that we should have squared off the cabin like you did - it looks good. Be we had already made the cuts so we were committed. John was thinking "What am I going to do with this thing if I can't get it fixed?" Then there was the thought of setting it on fire and letting float out to the center of the lake….oh my - I didn't think it was that bad, but he was really having a difficult time.

So with some clamps and straps and a few score marks on the panel he managed to get it into place - but it took the whole weekend to do it. We'll be back on track in no time. We are determined to be finished before September.


----------



## JohnAndLaura

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


Hey Dave!!!

No, not getting the short end of the stick - yet….I have determined that the rub rails, the "spoiler' (taffrail - in this case) as well as the cabin supports, hatch cover, and the companion-way hatch will be of cedar. I think this will provide a nice color when we do the brightwork. I will also be carving the name into the trail-boards (I'm a designer so that's really up my alley) as well as all the lettering on the boat. I'm also thinking of having our family coat of arms painted onto the sail - it has a large falcon on it so it will look good - assuming we name the boat "Gwenivere"

At least that was the plan - but now as we consider how much fun we've had building it and along with many of our other philosophies, we might just call her "The Pursuit of Happiness" So we are still not entirely certain - the second name is long and will be challenging getting it on the trailboards.

And Matt: I didn't want to ignore you, this is your blog. So far it looks like you're doing a great job. You're not that far behind us, so we will be following your progress. Prepare for the cockpit seats - they are a real bitch….
I recommend a few aspirin and some vodka - or whatever you choose to imbibe! (Ok - that could get ugly - nevermind)


----------



## JohnAndLaura

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


BWT Matt:

We have a Facebook page called "Gwenivere Weekender II" and I have picts of the cradle John built to consturct the boat. It's working out really well.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


john and laura…no worries on commenting here…i have been on vacation until the last couple days…thus not caught up on the site…but yesterday I read your entire blog and caught up here…

have NOT gotten back to the boat since our return…we chose to work on a back yard trellis the last 2 days…a project that have been in my head since I built my deck a couple years ago…in two days we have gotten real close…hope to finish on the trellis tomorrow and then back to the boat the rest of the summer…

john and laura--I have been commenting on your FB…I am there as "Matt Russell"...


----------



## JohnAndLaura

matt1970 said:


> *Bottoms Up--Bottom is Done!*
> 
> Well…we celebrated the 4th of July by gluing up the boat bottom…my wife helped me which is truly appreciated!!! And yesterday, Joey, my friend and colleague came over and we put on the stingers…On Sunday we got a later start and the patio really heated up but we made it…the bottom felt solid…and with the stringers on it continues to feel more rigid…
> 
> Tomorrow we leave for Southern California and VIVA Las Vegas for about 10 days…so no updates for a while.
> 
> In this first picture I am trimming the side panel put on the day before because it acts as both a bottom-side panel joiner and stringer…
> 
> 
> 
> Next are two shots from either end…
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hope to make the "deadwood" and do all the measurements and marks so that as soon as we return I can have a boat building party and getting this thing in 3-D…
> 
> I also need to improve the cart…I want to re-do the cradle pieces…if I can do that I am dying to put the keel up on the cart and maybe the bottom just to see how it looks…


too cool!!!
I should have known you were there, tho!!

Yeah - those home projects can really get in the way of fun - don't they? Right now it's our master bath that's sucking all the time out of everything. Will be glad when that's done.

Everyday we drive over a nicely sized body of water called "LaDue Reservoire" It's hard to pass by and see all of the little day-sailers on it. I do hope we finish. The next big thing will be turning the hull….


----------



## matt1970

*MAN CAVE II: The Boat House...project moves forward...*

Well…its about time, right? Sorry I have not updated the blog in 6 months…but the truth is I did not do too much on the boat for about 4 months…

BUT…a little more activity in the last month…starting with the "Boat House" we put together over Thanksgiving week…

I had had the boat sitting out on the patio for a few months in the sun…which is not real good…and then with the rain I had put a tarp over it…unfortunately the boat will not fit in the one car garage with all my tools (my shop)...which is one of the reasons I was affraid to move forward--with the boat in parts I could always slip the boat into the garage…which is what I did…put the boat up on its side and slid it back into the garage…

We searched for some carports and my wife found this one at Walmart for about half of the price of others (I think it was $280???)...Also the size is perfect…if not toooo big…sorry honey!!! its 26'x12' so I thought it would give me 3 feet on all sides when built and I actually have tons of room inside…

OKAY--I AM GOING TO ADD SOME BUILDING PICTS AS SOON AS THIS IS POSTED IN BLOG #10…stay tuned…


----------



## alba

matt1970 said:


> *MAN CAVE II: The Boat House...project moves forward...*
> 
> Well…its about time, right? Sorry I have not updated the blog in 6 months…but the truth is I did not do too much on the boat for about 4 months…
> 
> BUT…a little more activity in the last month…starting with the "Boat House" we put together over Thanksgiving week…
> 
> I had had the boat sitting out on the patio for a few months in the sun…which is not real good…and then with the rain I had put a tarp over it…unfortunately the boat will not fit in the one car garage with all my tools (my shop)...which is one of the reasons I was affraid to move forward--with the boat in parts I could always slip the boat into the garage…which is what I did…put the boat up on its side and slid it back into the garage…
> 
> We searched for some carports and my wife found this one at Walmart for about half of the price of others (I think it was $280???)...Also the size is perfect…if not toooo big…sorry honey!!! its 26'x12' so I thought it would give me 3 feet on all sides when built and I actually have tons of room inside…
> 
> OKAY--I AM GOING TO ADD SOME BUILDING PICTS AS SOON AS THIS IS POSTED IN BLOG #10…stay tuned…


Nice present.

Gives you enough working room.

Jamie


----------



## jack1

matt1970 said:


> *MAN CAVE II: The Boat House...project moves forward...*
> 
> Well…its about time, right? Sorry I have not updated the blog in 6 months…but the truth is I did not do too much on the boat for about 4 months…
> 
> BUT…a little more activity in the last month…starting with the "Boat House" we put together over Thanksgiving week…
> 
> I had had the boat sitting out on the patio for a few months in the sun…which is not real good…and then with the rain I had put a tarp over it…unfortunately the boat will not fit in the one car garage with all my tools (my shop)...which is one of the reasons I was affraid to move forward--with the boat in parts I could always slip the boat into the garage…which is what I did…put the boat up on its side and slid it back into the garage…
> 
> We searched for some carports and my wife found this one at Walmart for about half of the price of others (I think it was $280???)...Also the size is perfect…if not toooo big…sorry honey!!! its 26'x12' so I thought it would give me 3 feet on all sides when built and I actually have tons of room inside…
> 
> OKAY--I AM GOING TO ADD SOME BUILDING PICTS AS SOON AS THIS IS POSTED IN BLOG #10…stay tuned…


Neat. Are you gonna carve a dragon head for that viking boat of yours… ;0)


----------



## LeeJ

matt1970 said:


> *MAN CAVE II: The Boat House...project moves forward...*
> 
> Well…its about time, right? Sorry I have not updated the blog in 6 months…but the truth is I did not do too much on the boat for about 4 months…
> 
> BUT…a little more activity in the last month…starting with the "Boat House" we put together over Thanksgiving week…
> 
> I had had the boat sitting out on the patio for a few months in the sun…which is not real good…and then with the rain I had put a tarp over it…unfortunately the boat will not fit in the one car garage with all my tools (my shop)...which is one of the reasons I was affraid to move forward--with the boat in parts I could always slip the boat into the garage…which is what I did…put the boat up on its side and slid it back into the garage…
> 
> We searched for some carports and my wife found this one at Walmart for about half of the price of others (I think it was $280???)...Also the size is perfect…if not toooo big…sorry honey!!! its 26'x12' so I thought it would give me 3 feet on all sides when built and I actually have tons of room inside…
> 
> OKAY--I AM GOING TO ADD SOME BUILDING PICTS AS SOON AS THIS IS POSTED IN BLOG #10…stay tuned…


Nice, Matt

Happy Holidays

Lee


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *MAN CAVE II: The Boat House...project moves forward...*
> 
> Well…its about time, right? Sorry I have not updated the blog in 6 months…but the truth is I did not do too much on the boat for about 4 months…
> 
> BUT…a little more activity in the last month…starting with the "Boat House" we put together over Thanksgiving week…
> 
> I had had the boat sitting out on the patio for a few months in the sun…which is not real good…and then with the rain I had put a tarp over it…unfortunately the boat will not fit in the one car garage with all my tools (my shop)...which is one of the reasons I was affraid to move forward--with the boat in parts I could always slip the boat into the garage…which is what I did…put the boat up on its side and slid it back into the garage…
> 
> We searched for some carports and my wife found this one at Walmart for about half of the price of others (I think it was $280???)...Also the size is perfect…if not toooo big…sorry honey!!! its 26'x12' so I thought it would give me 3 feet on all sides when built and I actually have tons of room inside…
> 
> OKAY--I AM GOING TO ADD SOME BUILDING PICTS AS SOON AS THIS IS POSTED IN BLOG #10…stay tuned…


jamie…it is really nice…no heater though!!! (as I say this from buuurrrr CA…)

jack--"viking boat" is what everyone says when they see the boat in person…hopefully when the deck is on it will change…but it certainly does look that way now…

thanks lee…


----------



## jack1

matt1970 said:


> *MAN CAVE II: The Boat House...project moves forward...*
> 
> Well…its about time, right? Sorry I have not updated the blog in 6 months…but the truth is I did not do too much on the boat for about 4 months…
> 
> BUT…a little more activity in the last month…starting with the "Boat House" we put together over Thanksgiving week…
> 
> I had had the boat sitting out on the patio for a few months in the sun…which is not real good…and then with the rain I had put a tarp over it…unfortunately the boat will not fit in the one car garage with all my tools (my shop)...which is one of the reasons I was affraid to move forward--with the boat in parts I could always slip the boat into the garage…which is what I did…put the boat up on its side and slid it back into the garage…
> 
> We searched for some carports and my wife found this one at Walmart for about half of the price of others (I think it was $280???)...Also the size is perfect…if not toooo big…sorry honey!!! its 26'x12' so I thought it would give me 3 feet on all sides when built and I actually have tons of room inside…
> 
> OKAY--I AM GOING TO ADD SOME BUILDING PICTS AS SOON AS THIS IS POSTED IN BLOG #10…stay tuned…


You need to get a Hagar the Horrible hat when you work on it…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *MAN CAVE II: The Boat House...project moves forward...*
> 
> Well…its about time, right? Sorry I have not updated the blog in 6 months…but the truth is I did not do too much on the boat for about 4 months…
> 
> BUT…a little more activity in the last month…starting with the "Boat House" we put together over Thanksgiving week…
> 
> I had had the boat sitting out on the patio for a few months in the sun…which is not real good…and then with the rain I had put a tarp over it…unfortunately the boat will not fit in the one car garage with all my tools (my shop)...which is one of the reasons I was affraid to move forward--with the boat in parts I could always slip the boat into the garage…which is what I did…put the boat up on its side and slid it back into the garage…
> 
> We searched for some carports and my wife found this one at Walmart for about half of the price of others (I think it was $280???)...Also the size is perfect…if not toooo big…sorry honey!!! its 26'x12' so I thought it would give me 3 feet on all sides when built and I actually have tons of room inside…
> 
> OKAY--I AM GOING TO ADD SOME BUILDING PICTS AS SOON AS THIS IS POSTED IN BLOG #10…stay tuned…


who is hagar the horroible…???


----------



## jockmike2

matt1970 said:


> *MAN CAVE II: The Boat House...project moves forward...*
> 
> Well…its about time, right? Sorry I have not updated the blog in 6 months…but the truth is I did not do too much on the boat for about 4 months…
> 
> BUT…a little more activity in the last month…starting with the "Boat House" we put together over Thanksgiving week…
> 
> I had had the boat sitting out on the patio for a few months in the sun…which is not real good…and then with the rain I had put a tarp over it…unfortunately the boat will not fit in the one car garage with all my tools (my shop)...which is one of the reasons I was affraid to move forward--with the boat in parts I could always slip the boat into the garage…which is what I did…put the boat up on its side and slid it back into the garage…
> 
> We searched for some carports and my wife found this one at Walmart for about half of the price of others (I think it was $280???)...Also the size is perfect…if not toooo big…sorry honey!!! its 26'x12' so I thought it would give me 3 feet on all sides when built and I actually have tons of room inside…
> 
> OKAY--I AM GOING TO ADD SOME BUILDING PICTS AS SOON AS THIS IS POSTED IN BLOG #10…stay tuned…


HAGAR WAS A VIKING CARTOON CHARACTER IN THE FUNNY PAPERS. IT WAS FUNNY TOO, KIND OF LIKE THOSE VIKING COMMERTIALS ON TV.


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *MAN CAVE II: The Boat House...project moves forward...*
> 
> Well…its about time, right? Sorry I have not updated the blog in 6 months…but the truth is I did not do too much on the boat for about 4 months…
> 
> BUT…a little more activity in the last month…starting with the "Boat House" we put together over Thanksgiving week…
> 
> I had had the boat sitting out on the patio for a few months in the sun…which is not real good…and then with the rain I had put a tarp over it…unfortunately the boat will not fit in the one car garage with all my tools (my shop)...which is one of the reasons I was affraid to move forward--with the boat in parts I could always slip the boat into the garage…which is what I did…put the boat up on its side and slid it back into the garage…
> 
> We searched for some carports and my wife found this one at Walmart for about half of the price of others (I think it was $280???)...Also the size is perfect…if not toooo big…sorry honey!!! its 26'x12' so I thought it would give me 3 feet on all sides when built and I actually have tons of room inside…
> 
> OKAY--I AM GOING TO ADD SOME BUILDING PICTS AS SOON AS THIS IS POSTED IN BLOG #10…stay tuned…


Buuurrr?


> ?


?


> Did you actually use that word in the same sentence with CA


? Somehow I just can't see "buuurrr" someplace where you can have a building with cloth walls.

Sorry, winter in WI makes my cranky.

Glad to see you're back at it. Happy new year!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *MAN CAVE II: The Boat House...project moves forward...*
> 
> Well…its about time, right? Sorry I have not updated the blog in 6 months…but the truth is I did not do too much on the boat for about 4 months…
> 
> BUT…a little more activity in the last month…starting with the "Boat House" we put together over Thanksgiving week…
> 
> I had had the boat sitting out on the patio for a few months in the sun…which is not real good…and then with the rain I had put a tarp over it…unfortunately the boat will not fit in the one car garage with all my tools (my shop)...which is one of the reasons I was affraid to move forward--with the boat in parts I could always slip the boat into the garage…which is what I did…put the boat up on its side and slid it back into the garage…
> 
> We searched for some carports and my wife found this one at Walmart for about half of the price of others (I think it was $280???)...Also the size is perfect…if not toooo big…sorry honey!!! its 26'x12' so I thought it would give me 3 feet on all sides when built and I actually have tons of room inside…
> 
> OKAY--I AM GOING TO ADD SOME BUILDING PICTS AS SOON AS THIS IS POSTED IN BLOG #10…stay tuned…


LOL Tom!!! I knew I would catch the ire of all my true BURRRRRR friends across this cold land…

I will tell you that it is 10 am and there is a lot of frost out on the roof across the street!! It is supposed to stay in the low 40's all day!!! LOL…but sunny…

Actually, in the winter, on the clear sunny days--those are the cold ones…rain expected tonight and through the next week…so it will warm up…

I think i can picture Hagar…


----------



## jack1

matt1970 said:


> *MAN CAVE II: The Boat House...project moves forward...*
> 
> Well…its about time, right? Sorry I have not updated the blog in 6 months…but the truth is I did not do too much on the boat for about 4 months…
> 
> BUT…a little more activity in the last month…starting with the "Boat House" we put together over Thanksgiving week…
> 
> I had had the boat sitting out on the patio for a few months in the sun…which is not real good…and then with the rain I had put a tarp over it…unfortunately the boat will not fit in the one car garage with all my tools (my shop)...which is one of the reasons I was affraid to move forward--with the boat in parts I could always slip the boat into the garage…which is what I did…put the boat up on its side and slid it back into the garage…
> 
> We searched for some carports and my wife found this one at Walmart for about half of the price of others (I think it was $280???)...Also the size is perfect…if not toooo big…sorry honey!!! its 26'x12' so I thought it would give me 3 feet on all sides when built and I actually have tons of room inside…
> 
> OKAY--I AM GOING TO ADD SOME BUILDING PICTS AS SOON AS THIS IS POSTED IN BLOG #10…stay tuned…


Hagar is still in print… If you don't have a name for your boat…? ;0)
Happy new year all!!


----------



## matt1970

*Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*

Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…

Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.

I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…

Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…



















Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…










Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…

The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…










I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…

Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…

The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…



















And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!



















Next steps:
1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…

I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…

Happy Holidays…

Matt


----------



## degoose

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


Love the idea of a boat tent… I could use a similar idea as a finishing room…for spraying…
BTW the boat is coming along in leaps and bounds…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


Thanks for the update.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


thanks guys…


----------



## patron

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


looking good matt

if that is your only resolve
i'd say you are sailing 
in clear waters soon


----------



## Sailor

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


COOL COOL! The 3D stage is where it will get fun! Then you can actaully pretend your sitting in it and start playing pirates!


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


Coming along nicely Matt. For what it's worth I'd move the bottom forward the 1.5" but I'd cut the additional notch out of the bottom rather than the stem. It's easier and it doesn't reduce the stem's functional thickness (width). If you really want to bring it back to exact lines, then you can add a few 1/2" strips laminated onto the leading edge of the stem. Make the last one purpleheart for impact resistance and you'll have a design improvement. That's not a mistake you have there. It's what we call an opportunity.

Thanks for the update, lookin' good!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


Paul…I thought of cutting the tip off the front of the bottom…but I was worried that would make the boat WIDER where it meets the water--meaning as the boat comes through the water it may effect performance more…by cutting down the back I was thinking that it would NOT change the front of the boat…where it first cuts into water…

But I do love the idea of adding strips to the leading edge of the keel…that makes a lot of sense…and that this is a new oppportunity!!!

Sailor--so true…i have two young daughters…and i can really see them playing in the boat once I get the next series of parts…i will have to get a pirate flag to celebrate when I get to that step!

thanks david!!!


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


Looking good Matt! The closest ocean to me is now ice covered and infested with polar bears so I don't think I'll be building a boat anytime soon. I will live vicariously through your build, so it is great seeing progress!

A great way to close out the year!


----------



## LeeJ

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt;

That sure looks like a fun project!

Maybe one day…

Nice work.

Lee


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


You misunderstood Matt. No need to cut any length off the front of the bottom. Just notch the bottom so it will slide further forward. Follow?


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


ooooh…okay paul…i did think you meant to cut off the tip which then allows it to move up the keel…

I think that is good…hmmm (thinking aloud here)...that would still shift the boat bottom up…in terms of measurements I would be changing where the placement of bulkheads goes…

by leaving everything where it is…and then cutting the back off an inch…all measurements can stay the same except the space between transom and lazerette.???

i know this is my nieve sense of how the boat will move through the water…but by moving the front up--i am imagining a wider surface area at the front of the boat…probably wont make that much of a difference…lol…


----------



## GaryCN

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt












I was part of the crew that spent about 3 years restoring this, originally gaff rig converted to marconi rig.
I'll scan some photo's of it in the water. It looks like the one you are building is a small version of it.


----------



## GaryCN

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


I have a photo in the water that i'll scan, this was originally gaff rig.


----------



## ND2ELK

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt

Looking forward to your progress. Seeing that I am a land lover and know nothing about boats. I can swim like a fish, but have never been in a boat. You lost me when the boat would wider, setting the dead wood, the space between the transom and the lazerette. LoL Just giving you a hard time. I am very impressed that you can do this type of work. Have fun buddy!

God Bless
tom


----------



## GaryCN

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


The way you are building it is probably easier, we started with a steel hull that had been out of the water for a good 15 years
.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


LOL…trust me Gary…the way I am building is MUCH easier…my boat is a "Stevenson Projects Weekender" and this is my first boat…

If you go back through my blog you will see in the first blog lots of info and connections…but here is a link to the web page and how the boat will look when done…

http://www.stevproj.com/IntroWkndrPg1.html

You should also check out SHIPWRIGHTS projects and blogs…he is a recently retired wooden boat builder…and his work is AMAZING…

matt


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


Last try. If you don't get it this time PM me.

Just cut a notch the width of the stem in the bottom where it touches the stem and slide the bottom forward. It changes nothing in respect to shape anywhere. Capisce?


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


capisce..on the notch…

BUT (LOL)-with the bottom sliding further forward…doesnt that also mean the shape of the boat is changed in relation to the keel??? This is very small…but as I slide it further up…the bottom gets wider sooner then it would as it draws away from the keel…thus its wider…sooner…

But as I say this I realize this will be a tiny fraction of a difference if any…

I will look at this tomorrow--if I go with this solution--the sides of the new notch (the one in the boat bottom) may be really narrow--and easy to break off…

Okay…loving all the opportunities…


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


Epoxy them to the stem and you'll be fine. As for the other "problem", as I understand it you could say that everything is OK except the stem is 1.5" too far aft. If that's true then this completely fixes your mistake. No?


----------



## jockmike2

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


NICE WORK MAT, CAN'T BELIEVE YOU ARE ACTUALLY BUILDING A SKIFF. COMING ALONG NICELY. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN THE WATER. BEST TO YOU IN THE NEW YEAR, GB, MIKE


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


ok…not enough for a full blog…so those of you checking in and reading carefully get the scoop…

yesterday I got a super late start and cut out a rough notch…I was super scared!!! going off (meaning away from) the plans for the first time…but it was fine…its my boat…lol…

Today with more light I got another late start but I trimmed and squared the notch…asked sarah to help me slide the boat bottom back on the keel and it was too tight…so off it came…more sanding…another test…and another…

Finally it was getting dark so we flipped over the boat bottom so I could sketch the bottom lines on and trim the notch from a different angle…this worked much better…so then once again i called my wife out into the called and she gleefully jumped up from the fireplace to help me one more time…and the bottom slid right in…perfect…

So she is all set to be glued on in the coming days…before I glue it on I want to set the dead wood…test the epoxy on a smaller piece to make sure it will dry since the temps (while not Wisconsin) are only in the low 40s and at night in low 30s…with lots of rrain and moisture…

I also want to scribe some of the bulkhead lines on since it will be easier now being un-attached…

okay…today was a big day when that last slide in test was perfect!!! feeling good….THANKS PAUL!

PAUL--here is the funny…my wife is a math teacher (ie a hell of a lot smarter then me). As we were testing the fit the 2nd time I said one of my ideas was to just cut the tip straight off instead of the notch--the first thing she said is: "Oh no…then your lines WOULD change on the boat..with the notch the lines should stay the same…" LOL…its not that I didnt believe you…but when she said exactly what you said I felt some relief…

Matt


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


You are apparently in good hands Matt. Hang in there and you'll do just fine.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


ok…another mini-update to those who are watching…

Last night I woke up to the hard pouring NAPA rain ( I think it was harder then any of the storms so far!!)...but I had a good thought…in the Stevenson DVD they dry fit all the bulkheads, transom, lazerette and deck pieces…so all night long I thought about stopping the building to do that…thought it would fun to see all the parts togehter and try and figure out any problems for assembly now…

I once again got a late start after watching the last football game (not counting playoffs)...but we are dumping cable tv so this was my superbowl!

After a late start I quickly realized I wouldnt be able to stand up all the pieces and balance them on my own…not sure how they did it in the video--but it was a cutaway seen where they showed it already done…

So I spent my time marking up the bottom for the stringers…cutting out the back stringer and finalizing the back of the boat bottom…cut and place the cabin bulkhead stringer…

Had a little trouble figuring out the forward bulkhead stringers…since my boat bottom is slightly different in relation to the keel then the plans…it got dark so I decided to call it another short day…

Though only small pieces it was super nice to be cutting wood…and working on something new…moving forward…it was super nice to be pulling the parts I cut out 6 months ago and working on them…

Tonight I want to watch the dvd for the sections ahead to see if that helps…

Tomorrow I hope to have all stringers done…

Okay…still hoping for some actual ASSEMBLY this week…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


Alright…last couple days I have been doing little jobs and today I even glued (or epoxied) pieces together for the first time in a long while…

I set up my drum sander on my SHOPSMITH and sanded the inside curves on the forward and cabin bulkheads which is much easier then doing this after they are in place…

Once again it was really nice to be working on new pieces…

Tomorrow I plan on starting the deck assembly…this will be a big job…I have all the pieces just need to assemble them…before I do that I think I will epoxy the deadwood in place so that I can put the boat bottom somewhere…I will need the space to build the deck…

Once the deck is assembled I will add an official blog update and add lots of photos…

Matt


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


More little jobs today…
-glued down the stringer for the cabin bulkhead
-glued down the deadwood onto the keel
-filled in some spots around boat bottom with thickenned epoxy
-set up "jig" to router out top of stem to receive the deck…

Almost done with little jobs…and then need to build the deck--all parts cut…but need to assemble which will be bigger job with all the screws needed…

THEN ASSEMBLY DAy…


----------



## CaptainSkully

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


Argh Matthew! I be glad ye be working on yer boat again. Don't worry about the small differences in the keel/sole layout. The cutwater is slightly more/less aggressive on any given boat design. Some designers go for a finer entry, some want the reserve buoyancy up front to keep the anchor locker for weighing her down. An inch or two along a 19' boat is just a fraction of a percentage (2"/19' < 0.9%). Your bobstay might even make up for some of that.

My original comment was going to be that once you epoxy the sole to the keel, you can just strap on the outboard motor and go planing. There's a TV show where a guy just strapped an outboard to a pickup truck and motored across the English Channel. Nice…

Sorry I forgot to PM you while we were in Santa Rosa for the Holidays. It would've been a nice break from the out-laws. Keep up the good work, and at least as important, keep up the blogging…

P.S. Dig the new avatar.

P.P.S. Send me your running rigging specs.


----------



## GaryCN

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


After I scanned the photo, I googled Tamarack, The ship was donated to Michigan Sea Cadets about 10 years ago, they are underway on the second rebuild. take a look at the blog
http://tamarackprojectrebuildinga40schooner.blogspot.com/
They just replaced the header photo with the one I uploaded here.
I contacted the group doing this restoration and may meet with them in a week as it is taking place about :30 from my home.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Completed...bottom "dry fit" onto keel...*
> 
> Okay…as promised from blog #9 ...here are some building shots…
> 
> Since building the Boat Tent ...I was able to finish up the keel…I trued the rest of the top edge…more of the bottom edge and cleaned up the stem so it looks a lot better.
> 
> I also went back and sanded down the excess epoxy on the boat bottom…figuring it will be easier now then when the boat is officially down on the keel…little less time on the knees down the road. However the most important work was setting the "dead wood" and cutting the slot in the keel so that the boat bottom fits flush on the keel top edge and slides into the keel…
> 
> Here are some overall shots with the bottom up on the keel…as a dry fit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a close up of the bottom in its keel slot…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a shot of the bottom snugged up in the keel slot…I still have a big decision…the boat bottom measures out exactly as the plans call for…but the keel has a mistake…so I have to decide on lengthening the keel slot or shortening the end of the boat…
> 
> The picture shows how far I will need to cut the keel slot if I want to keep the boat bottom the same length…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning to leaving the slot where it is and cutting 1.5 inches off the boat bottom BACK…since I wont be building the boat with the steering wheel I dont think it will matter as much…the boat will technically be a bit shorter--BUT…I wont notice it in the cockpit if I just make the space in between the transom (end) and the lazerette…so this compartment would be a little smaller…but nothing else has to change…since I wont have all the steering gear in this compartment I think it should be fine if it is a little smaller…
> 
> Here are some more shots since you have alll waited sooooo loooong for an update…
> 
> The first shows the deadwood…a small piece that fits between boat bottom and the keel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a shot of the next series of parts cut out…as soon as I glue the boat bottom down I will move forward and start adding those pieces…so the boat tent is really important!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 1) Finalize boat bottom/keel dilemna
> 2) sketch on the outline of the keel on the boat bottom so i can make sure it is pulling down properly for the glue up
> 3) glue on the boat bottom--and officially enter the 3D stage!!!
> 4) trimming and gluing on the transom, lazerrette, cabin and forward bulkheads…and then the deck…
> 
> I think all these steps are doable in the next 10 days! Thanks to the boat tent…
> 
> Happy Holidays…
> 
> Matt


Thanks Chris…We were gone for about 8 days…but other then that we were home (8 days before and after Christmas was on the road)...I love the idea of rigging!!! That is the area that I was going to leave up to you and Warren for help…I like the additional help you described!!!

I know when I get to that point I will like to dunk the boat--with a small outboard and tool around…that would be my MINIMUM goal by summer…and maybe sailing by then end…

Gary…looks so cool to be involved in a boat like that!!! I am enjoying this process…so over time I hope to go bigger and maybe attend a boat building school one summer…


----------



## matt1970

*Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*

Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…

When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…

TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…

But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on

FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…


















Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…

Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…










Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…


















I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...










ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…










ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…









Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


----------



## Woodwrecker

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


Man, that is going to be a REAL beauty !
The pay off is coming pal.
You'll be riding the waves before you know it !


----------



## LeeJ

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


Hi Matt;

Very cool. You're right…it's starting to get a lot larger!

Lee


----------



## patron

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


sweet forward

great to see you sitting 'in' the boat

good that you decided to enjoy the build without pressure too

might as well enjoy all of it


----------



## Karson

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


Yah: It's bigger but it doesn't hold air and keep out water.

Matt do something every day and you'll finally get more done. I won't say you'll ever get it done, but you'll be closer to the end.

Theire is that old math problem. Your in a room and every step you take is 1/2 the distance to the door. You'll never get there.


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


There seem to have been a lot of ShopSmith references on LJ's this week… Cool. You are making good progress, keep banging away and you'll be sailing before you know it.

But you really have to work on your terminology if you're going to be a boat builder.


----------



## DanYo

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


Great photos and read. 
Never made a boat myself, but helped my Dad restore an old mahogany river fishing boat in the 60's,... Boat had to be 50 years old then. 
Your blog brought back neat old memories.
Thanks.
Hope you are enjoying yourself.

Regards
Dan


----------



## Tikka

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


Hi Matt. Happy New Year. I have just caught up with the progress of your project over the last 6 months - it really is coming along nicely, slowly but surely you will get there.

It surprising what you can achieve, when you put your mind to it, with a minimum of facilities and a lot of ingenuity. I really like the portable "Boat House"


----------



## roman

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


Thats so cool.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


thanks everyone…it was a good couple of weeks…now its back to work…but may try to mess with the deck some more…before the weekend is over…but lots to do for work on monday…booo hooo…

sorry paul--my terminology is dependent on a few months and I am sure I am getting the terms wrong…lol…one thing I am trying to do is write for family and friends who are following along as non-builders, sailors or wood workers…I send them a link to the blog so they can see how I am doing…

thanks tony--I have not "seen" you much…but it is nice you are checking in…THANKS…

Dan--great little story…some day I hope my daughters say--"remember when daddy built that little sail boat that we played in and took great trips on?!!"

karson--so true…with boats…so I hear…you are never done…

david--it was a good change of heart…and today I almost called it a day once I discovered some of the pieces had mistakes--but I said--just do a little more and got a lot more done…the deck pieces are ready for assembly…

Lee…the picture shows it a little…the size difference between the boat bottom and deck are amazing…in person it is a sizeable difference…where I am sitting to the tip of the deck looked sooo much further…then the stern (back) of the boat bottom to the front…or BOW…

eric…i hope so…but since i will be a new sailor maybe keep the waves smallish…

Matt


----------



## sras

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


I am really enjoying the story. Thanks for keeping us up to speed. You are making great progress!


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


It's great to see this progressing. I'm looking forward to each installment. Progress is a very col thing. -T


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


You is making great progress.


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


"Slow and steady wins the race", a little bit of progress every day is a good way to get this puppy in the water by spring. Great to see the progress, thanks for posting this!


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


*And after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lathe, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…*

Thanks for the "bump" on that one…had to go back & re-read. -SST


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


Thanks guys…

No work the last few days with the "ramp up" for school…graded papers all day…

But I do feel great about my production over the last few weeks…thanks for your support everyone…I feel like the ball is more then rolling again…and now there wont need to be a 4 month lay-off…

Updates will come less frequent with work starting…but I will keep you all posted!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


As expected…with the start of school all production has slowed down…but I did get out and cut all the panel joiners for the deck last weekend…not much time…

This weekend I am hoping to build the deck…stay tuned…


----------



## zignman

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


Matt, when I bent the stern on Rosebud I cut a kerf 1/4" into the ply every 1" and it went on easy, then filled the cuts with epoxy thickened with wood flour. Its very strong and I like the way it turned out. Warren


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


0k…its been a long cold winter…but I actually TOUCHED the boat two days in a row…only for a few minutes each time…but I actually sanded some epoxy on the boat bottom…and then filled some areas on the keel today…NOTHING much…

But 8 school days left…then a quick trip to SO. CAL and then 7 days a week of boat building from June 18th on…I promise!


----------



## Tikka

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


Matt - I was wondering if I had missed the project mails - Do you reckon you'll get this baby in the water this year? Good luck


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


Game on Matt. I'll be watching over your shoulder.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


Tony…that would be awesome…to be getting the boat wet by the end of summer…but knowing me…lol…not sure…

I will have full time from June 21 to August one…with only one small trip in there…so thats 40 days…and I will get as far as possible…

THANKS PAUL!!!


----------



## WayneC

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


Looking forward to seeing some progress. When I get my leg back in use, I would be happy to drive over and give you a hand if needed along the way.

Tony, good to see you around. How are things after the move?


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Transition to deck building--AND SITTING IN MY BOAT!!!*
> 
> Well…its been a really good week and a half since we returned from our Christmas trip…when winter break began I hoped I would be assembling my boat this week and now I know its not going to happen…but my secondary goal which I decided upon when we returned has surpassed my expectations…
> 
> When I returned last Thursday I decided to NOT MAKE A GOAL…except to try and work on the boat each day…however large or small just DO SOMETHING…and I have stuck to that goal…and now the little things have added up…so today after wrapping up most of the little things I rewarded myself by---puttiing up my new pirate flag from my good neighbor johnny…and…
> 
> TODAY I SAT IN MY BOAT…no…not an assembled boat…but I layed out the deck pieces… I cleared out my shop to make room lay out my deck pieces…and got to see just how big the boat will be…you see for 6 months I have been looking at the boat bottom--which is MUCH SMALLER then the deck…as the sides of the boat flare out to meet the deck the boat is much wider at the "top" or deck's edge…I could actually visualize the boat as I sat at the back…again…much longer and wider then the bottom…
> 
> But first a review of this weeks accomplishments…everything I have been working on is to prepare for assembling all the pieces as soon as I am done building the deck…on
> 
> FIrst I had to make a BIG decision…with my keel issue I had to decide to either chop off the back of the boat, cut the keel notch longer--or cut a notch in the boat bottom…In the end I went with Paul's advice (Shipwright) for option three…when I was done sarah helped me slide it in and it worked perfectly…with room at the end of the keel for both the blocks and transom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I spent time fairing the sides…and they look much cleaner…I finally went back and filled some spots with thickened epoxy and they will be fine…
> 
> Feeling confident after watching the Stevenson DVD (again-but refreshing to see all that I have done!!!) I glued and screwed the deadwood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I set up a "jig" to route out the space on top of the keel stem which will receive the deck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got to FINALLY work with parts I cut 6 months ago by trimming and sanding the bulkheads--which was really easy with my SHOPSMITH-DRUM SANDER…(huge table to rest boat parts)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd then measuring, cutting and placing the cabin, lazerette, and transom stringers…(these are used to attach the forementioned parts to the boat bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd after all that….DRUM ROLLS…I made space in my shop to lay out the deck pieces…and prepare them for assembly…I had to roll out my table saw, lather, drill press, side boring machine, disc sander, and band saw to make room for my layout…this took all of 3 minutes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the piece out was a good thing too because I cut these pieces out 6 month ago I forgot of some mistakes…but fought through the desire to call it a day and fixed the cuts…and then I sat in my boat…And rewarded myself with a quick sail--and it was 36 degrees at this point…


sounds good wayne…glad that you are getting closer to moving around…I am almost bummed that we have visitors coming…and then the next weekend we leave for 10 days…otherwise I would be off and running sooner…but I need to go home and work on projects at my mom;s house…


----------



## matt1970

*SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*

Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!

Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…

BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!

It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…

WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…

The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…


























Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!









*Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.

The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


Congratulations on the Teacher of the Year 2011! That is awesome; teachers have a tough job it sure is nice to get some recognition for your efforts.

More congratulations on the progress on your boat! I am eagerly waiting for you to finish this project and get it wet.

I've done a few grant proposals in my time and I know how time consuming they can be. Hopefully the process is transparent and successful for you!


----------



## patron

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


good to see you are getting to work
on the boat again

and a big well done on the teacher thing

enjoy the rest of the summer

maybe a barge next
to tow all the LJ's
around the bay

like cord wood


----------



## Billboard

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


Congrats on the award. The boat is coming along nicely. Can't wait for the big finish.


----------



## Karson

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


Matt: Congratulations on the Teacher of the Year award and also on the build so far.

I'm glad that you are able to get a little time to work on it.


----------



## sras

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


Nice progress on the boat. Sometimes these projects take a while, but in the end they can be completed.

Can't think of a better reason to delay construction than to focus on your teaching - Congrats on the award!


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


You done good!!

Lew


----------



## WayneC

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


About time… on both…. lol Good to see your rolling on some fun stuff.


----------



## CaptainSkully

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


Yeah, hadn't heard about your major award. Congrats! Let me know if/when you need help so I can run up to lift heavy things. We just moved into a townhouse in Brickyard Cove (half hour closer) with a 40' slip in the back, so you can come visit by sea and hail the harbormaster for a guest slip when you get here…


----------



## Woodwrecker

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


Great job on the award !
Teacher of the year is no minor thing!

I thought you gave up on the boat there for a while. Can't wait to see it assembled!


----------



## DanLyke

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


Congrats on the teacher of the year! And now I'm gonna have to drive over two valleys sometime shortly to see this thing as it comes together. Gimme a yelp if you need another set of hands come assembly, that'll give me an excuse.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


Thanks everyone…it felt good to move forward…and when I get home from SCHOOL today I will do a little more…

Chris and Dan…since you are locals I would love the help…my schedule is to get the keel ready…and put the bottom on…then a few days from that???? The only problem is that I have several other projects and a trip to yosemite that will delay me…so I will pick a date once the boat bottom is on…I dont think the big assembly will be before we head to yosemite which is next weekend…

BUT SOON…THREE -D day is soon…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


P.S> CHRIS----I love the idea of visiting…since the boat has a long way to go…and then I will need to become a competent sailor before that…maybe a faster long range plan is to have you, the sailing teacher, drive to me…and we sail it together!!! and then I can trailer home???!!!


----------



## majeagle1

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


Hey Matt, a big congratulations to you on "Teacher of the Year"!!!!!
Fantastic accomplishment for a very challenging job, kudo's to you !!!

Congrats on your boat progress, it even has the actual "shape" of a boat now…...

Can't wait to see the next steps towards the launching.

Have fun in Yosemite and take lots of pics !

Gene


----------



## jack1

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


Great work and a great achievement too! Hope you're having a good summer.

Jack


----------



## zignman

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


Great going Matt! We actually WANT TO SEE SAWDUST. I don't know if I told you this but, If you take a cookie sheet and line it with some plastic or wax paper then pour your epoxy out on that it will slow down the epoxy and give you more time to work with it. Leaving it in your mixing cup will hasten it's distruction.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


LOL…true…I will show Sarah the saw dust…and I do like the idea on the epoxy…I also thought of a lid or container…but a line cookie sheet makes sense…I have been using plastic containers (like salsa, margerine spreads etc…)...


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


Yes, of course, congrats on the TOY award. Now let's work on the boat builder of the year award. You need that baby done so that if I ever get to CA, you can take me for a spin(?)...what do you call it in a sailboat? Glad to see you're back at it. -SST


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


hey tom…what ever happened to your friend's build? I think it was you…an older friend who had been building or re-building a big sail boat…?


----------



## JohnAndLaura

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


Looking good! And congrats!

There is a learning curve with epoxy. I have found using a larger container with ice water, and then setting my small tub of epoxy in that slows down the cure. I plan, today in fact to get out an old mini fridge and keep my part a and b in that.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *SAILBOAT DECK is done...finally an update...*
> 
> Its crazy to think that my last boat blog was back in January…while winter break was incredibly productive the spring semester for Mr. D was pretty busy and stressful…the focus for sure was on the job…which as TEACHER OF THE YEAR FOR 2011 I guess I do take my job pretty seriously!
> 
> Summer so far has kept me busy writing a grant and wrapping up school work…and its crazy to think August is around the corner…
> 
> BUT the GOOD BOAT NEWS…TODAY we assembled…drum rolls….THE FINAL MAJOR ASSEMBLY before we assemble the assemblies…today we took the 5 seperate deck pieces and glued and screwed…and we finished!
> 
> It was hot out on the patio…and the epoxy was hardening QUICK at 93 degrees…we even had a smoker!!! One of the batches started smoking after heating up so quick…
> 
> WHen we got to the stringers we had to work quickly as it hardened pretty fast…but it was fine…besides the heat on the patio it went pretty well…thanks to the assistance of my lovely wife…
> 
> The pictures arent real exciting this time…but I can tell you--I have been looking at these 5 parts leaning SEPARATELY against my shop wall for a year and it feel really good to have the last major assembly done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah thought I should sweep off the dust before taking the photos--and I said--this IS FOR LUMBER JOCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next steps*...let the deck firm up…and during that time return to the keel…I need to do some more trimming to the nose and stem of the keel to make room for the deck…I was concerned about a slight kink in the keel as it sat on my stand so I took it off the stand and laid it flat on my garage/shop floor and put bricks on the high spots…and since it is laying flat on one side I will try to use my router for that final trim…and also I figure I can patch the screw holes on one side…so less to do down the road.
> 
> The boat bottom is ready to go…and the keel is super close…so I hope to put the boat bottom onto the keel this week…and then??? the big assembly day--THREE D soon…


good idea! I like the ice idea…the weather has been very mild here but the patio really heats up on the warmer days…


----------



## matt1970

*Dry Assembly*

Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…

This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…

The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…

While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…










The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…










The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…

Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


----------



## WayneC

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


Cool. It is starting to look like a boat. I can see it out on the bay…. Hope all is going good.


----------



## majeagle1

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


Wow…... "NOW" it is really starting to look like a sailboat Matt….. good blog on your progress and congrats. I must be very satisfying to see it start to come together!

Can't wait for the next stage…....


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


Thanks for the update!


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


Nice dry dock facility, Matt, but I don't see a hitch on your boat trailer ;^)


----------



## DanYo

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


Way cool Bud! I feeling really good for you. Looks awesome.

Shiver me timbers ! Well blow me down ! , Yic,ic ,ic,, ic,ic Yahka-ka-ka I'm* Popeye* the sailor man !! toot-toot!


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


It looks like you are making some good progress Matt! I like your approach of doing a dry run and making a list of what needs to be done when it comes time to put it all together. I wish you continued progress and success!


----------



## degoose

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


Nice job so far.. I would love to go sailing in that…


----------



## Karson

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


Matt: It's looking great. Nice so far.


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


Hi Matt

Sorry I missed the last segment….. I was out sailing.

This is coming along nicely and you're doing everything the right way. It gets exciting when it starts to be three dimensional, no?

About your "kinks" in the keel assembly, have you considered clamping, screwing or bolting a heavy straightedge, like a two by ten (on edge) or the like to the side of the keel during glue-up? Any holes would be easily dealt with afterwards. I don't want to see you sailing around in circles.

Doing well, keep it up.


----------



## WayneC

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


Degoose has a good point, I will be down the weekend after it is finished with some adult beverages….lol


----------



## jack1

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


That's quite a project. Thanks for keeping us up to date.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


thanks everyone…

Wayne--I need the adult beverages NOW…

Paul--that would work…I will have to play with some clamps today…if they can fit around my boat cart/stand then I will try it…if not then I can bolt/screw it down…I will also have to deal with the"diminishing" keel with this method…meaning that the keel gets smaller/shorter as it goes back…I guess I could trim the 2×10 down to match…or get TWO and sandwiching them!! Yes--a slot!!! WOuld a slot work???


----------



## WayneC

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


You live in the Napa Valley…. Just sayin…. lol

Hopefully the boat is not driving you to the hard stuff. Hmmmm. Boat as a gateway drug. Never thought of that.

Need to borrow any clamps?


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


Wow!!! I now have some perspective as to the scope of your project. Great to see it coming together. As to the tight fit on some things, do you have any major seasonal (oh wait, California) wood shrink/swell issues that will effect your construction? 
I AM IMPRESSED! -SST


----------



## SCOTSMAN

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


I love to see boats made have any off you any knowledge of clinker boat construction. I used to have aneighbour who made first class clinker boats and the smell of his shop would really get me feeling good what a way to make aliving. Or even have fun jealously yours LOL Alistair


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


*Wayne* so true on the napa…lots of wine on the rack and a few Sierra Nevadas in the fridge…that's as risky as it gets…no hard stuff for me…but I cant consider the boat as a gateway drug-unless epoxy fumes count…

*SS TOM*...not sure how shrinkage will affect my wood…I have never experienced it…Thanks though…

Thanks *scotsman*--I will look up clinker boats…sounds fun…

TODAY--check off a few more things…smoothed out the top of the keel stem since it has bugged me forever…and re-did the slot…where the deck will rest and all the measurements checked out perfectly…

I also cut the tiny slots for the stringers on the cabin bulkhead which I noticed I had never done--until the dry fit…

ANd for fun I sanded down some of the dried epoxy covering the keel screws…

GOAL TOMORROW: dry fit the bottom…use it to make measurements for new stern blocks…if all goes well I will try and recruit some muscle and glue up the BOTTOM…then I will officially be 3D!!!!!

And maybe buy some 2×10's and try Paul's idea on the keel kink…I was explaining the idea to my wife--and she barely sees a kink…so…maybe I am just going a bit crazy…

Matt


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


"not sure how shrinkage will affect my wood…I have never experienced it" Are we talking about that Seinfeld episode? -SST


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


Maybe I should have said--"I am not sure how to deal with it."

TODAY: We re-dry fit the boat bottom and snugged it all the way up to the stem/keel…I was able to check the gaps as Sarah pressed down on the boat bottom from above and it looked good…and this allowed me to take measurements for a new stern block assembly…

Which took all day to remake moving at super slow speed…three fricken triangles??? In the end they are much better which is most important…

The last step I put some bricks down to press the boat bottom down onto the keel…just to shape it a bit…

I did nothing to deal with the kink in the keel…which is really small…but I need to decide tonight and deal with it tomorrow…it would not be that hard but will take a few hours and then I will have some holes to go back and plug in the keel…but that is better then a kinked keel…

Matt


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Assembly*
> 
> Today we took all the assemblies…and fit them together as a dry run…I made a long list of things I need to do before I glue all the pieces together in stages…the list is pretty long, but after we took all the assemblies down I knocked two items off the list…
> 
> This was a good practice run…I learned some things about what I need to do …and now seeing all the parts together will allow me to move forward…and I now have a game plan…
> 
> The first pict is of the keel…the last month it has been laying flat on my garage floor with bricks on it in spots since it seemed to have a kink in it…I think it helped but its not perfect…when I glue and screw the bottom on I will have to unkink it as I screw it down…
> 
> While it was laying flat I filled the upside screw holes with epoxy so I wont have to do it later. I also worked on trimming the stem with one side flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pict shows the boat bottom…since the last update I sanded and filled all holes on the bottom so that I wont have to do it again. This assembly is ready to go…it is a bit tight and we had trouble sliding it all the way up the slot…so when it has epoxy spread all over it will be tougher--good for me to find this out now…I have not put the stern blocks on the back for this very reason…and now I think I should wait as was advised…glue the bottom on first…then fit the stern blocks on after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next several pictures show the bulkheads and the deck with clamps holding it all down…many of the pieces will bend and twist into place as we glue it up…so it was not a perfect view…but it was neat to see the boat together…my goal for the summer is to get the boat in this shape--but not loosely there…all glued up…
> 
> Now I have my list of to do's to put this together for real…


You'll be glad when you're out sailing that to took the time to get stuff right. Keep that thought in the back of your head as you press on. -SST


----------



## matt1970

*Keel Questions...3DEE is waiting....but CLOSE...*

oK…i am really pleased with how far I have come this week…I have been racing down my "3-DEE" list and I am now DONE…I could wake up tomorrow and glue/screw my boat bottom! We are leaving town EARLY WEDS…so I am contemplating waiting--so I need help…

But I need your advice…below are pictures of the keel which is braced between two 2×10's…remember in my last post I reported a slight kink…and the dilemma on whether I should screw on the bottom and push and pull on the keel as I go to straighten…

But Paul--shipwright made a really good suggest and today I got two 12 footers to sandwich the keel…his suggestion was to either: "clamp, screw or bolt" the 2×10's…right now as the pictures show it is clamped up….so here are the questions:

1) if I do nothing else--just clamps--how long should I leave it…?
2) I could take the clamps off, and BOLT the sandwhich--if I do this I will also wrap the 2×10's in plastic and trim them down--so that their edge goes BELOW the keel top…this would allow me to keep the "sandwhich" and then still move ahead…the sandwhich could stay on for as long as I want…
3) what other ideas?
4) I could pop off the clamps tomorrow and it looks good???


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Questions...3DEE is waiting....but CLOSE...*
> 
> oK…i am really pleased with how far I have come this week…I have been racing down my "3-DEE" list and I am now DONE…I could wake up tomorrow and glue/screw my boat bottom! We are leaving town EARLY WEDS…so I am contemplating waiting--so I need help…
> 
> But I need your advice…below are pictures of the keel which is braced between two 2×10's…remember in my last post I reported a slight kink…and the dilemma on whether I should screw on the bottom and push and pull on the keel as I go to straighten…
> 
> But Paul--shipwright made a really good suggest and today I got two 12 footers to sandwich the keel…his suggestion was to either: "clamp, screw or bolt" the 2×10's…right now as the pictures show it is clamped up….so here are the questions:
> 
> 1) if I do nothing else--just clamps--how long should I leave it…?
> 2) I could take the clamps off, and BOLT the sandwhich--if I do this I will also wrap the 2×10's in plastic and trim them down--so that their edge goes BELOW the keel top…this would allow me to keep the "sandwhich" and then still move ahead…the sandwhich could stay on for as long as I want…
> 3) what other ideas?
> 4) I could pop off the clamps tomorrow and it looks good???


Matt,
You are way above my pay grade here. I would think the longer they stayed in place the more of the ships structure will be available to make sure it stays straight.

Lew


----------



## oldworld124

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Questions...3DEE is waiting....but CLOSE...*
> 
> oK…i am really pleased with how far I have come this week…I have been racing down my "3-DEE" list and I am now DONE…I could wake up tomorrow and glue/screw my boat bottom! We are leaving town EARLY WEDS…so I am contemplating waiting--so I need help…
> 
> But I need your advice…below are pictures of the keel which is braced between two 2×10's…remember in my last post I reported a slight kink…and the dilemma on whether I should screw on the bottom and push and pull on the keel as I go to straighten…
> 
> But Paul--shipwright made a really good suggest and today I got two 12 footers to sandwich the keel…his suggestion was to either: "clamp, screw or bolt" the 2×10's…right now as the pictures show it is clamped up….so here are the questions:
> 
> 1) if I do nothing else--just clamps--how long should I leave it…?
> 2) I could take the clamps off, and BOLT the sandwhich--if I do this I will also wrap the 2×10's in plastic and trim them down--so that their edge goes BELOW the keel top…this would allow me to keep the "sandwhich" and then still move ahead…the sandwhich could stay on for as long as I want…
> 3) what other ideas?
> 4) I could pop off the clamps tomorrow and it looks good???


Shipwright is correct and it would be a very good idea to shave the 2×12s down below the top of the keel and just leave them. Set a line right down the middle of the keel to make sure it is perfectly straight. It is extremely important to have a straight keel. Then proceed with mounting the bottom. You should have true boat when finished.

Looking good!!! You are doing just fine. It is best to think this project through as you go and try to keep a clear perspective.

Keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## Tikka

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Questions...3DEE is waiting....but CLOSE...*
> 
> oK…i am really pleased with how far I have come this week…I have been racing down my "3-DEE" list and I am now DONE…I could wake up tomorrow and glue/screw my boat bottom! We are leaving town EARLY WEDS…so I am contemplating waiting--so I need help…
> 
> But I need your advice…below are pictures of the keel which is braced between two 2×10's…remember in my last post I reported a slight kink…and the dilemma on whether I should screw on the bottom and push and pull on the keel as I go to straighten…
> 
> But Paul--shipwright made a really good suggest and today I got two 12 footers to sandwich the keel…his suggestion was to either: "clamp, screw or bolt" the 2×10's…right now as the pictures show it is clamped up….so here are the questions:
> 
> 1) if I do nothing else--just clamps--how long should I leave it…?
> 2) I could take the clamps off, and BOLT the sandwhich--if I do this I will also wrap the 2×10's in plastic and trim them down--so that their edge goes BELOW the keel top…this would allow me to keep the "sandwhich" and then still move ahead…the sandwhich could stay on for as long as I want…
> 3) what other ideas?
> 4) I could pop off the clamps tomorrow and it looks good???


In the next post we are going to see a big change in the weekend sailor 

With regard to the keel, the truer the keel the the truer the handling will be. Any kinks or curves in the keel, which also acts a little like a rudder in the water, will want to make the boat turn to port or starboard.

Let me state now I am not a boat builder, but I have had 1 or 2 years experience working with wood !

With those 2×10's if possible try to use just clamps, any fixing into the keel will have to be repaired later, the filled holes are always at more risk of failing, therefore letting water into the keel and causing problems much later in life.

If the purpose of the sandwich is just an try to remedy the kink before assembly, so that the keel is true without the 2×10's, then I think you are into a loosing battle. The stresses on the wood have come into play. The keel is a lamination and unless you have some kind of pressure constantly exerted on the keel, it will always want to revert back to it curve (if not get bigger). Steaming the wood and over bending it (over correcting) and then let it spring back into shape., I am guessing that this is not an option.

Do you think that the rest of the hull will hold the keel strait when it is fitted, without exerting to much stress onto the hull?

Think, why did the keel bend? Was it due to stresses in the wood, the way it was stored (uneven surface), ingress of excessive water/moisture (it has been laid-up for quite some time). All these causes may help you how to decide to remedy the problem.

Good luck, Looking forward to seeing the assembly started in the next episode.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Questions...3DEE is waiting....but CLOSE...*
> 
> oK…i am really pleased with how far I have come this week…I have been racing down my "3-DEE" list and I am now DONE…I could wake up tomorrow and glue/screw my boat bottom! We are leaving town EARLY WEDS…so I am contemplating waiting--so I need help…
> 
> But I need your advice…below are pictures of the keel which is braced between two 2×10's…remember in my last post I reported a slight kink…and the dilemma on whether I should screw on the bottom and push and pull on the keel as I go to straighten…
> 
> But Paul--shipwright made a really good suggest and today I got two 12 footers to sandwich the keel…his suggestion was to either: "clamp, screw or bolt" the 2×10's…right now as the pictures show it is clamped up….so here are the questions:
> 
> 1) if I do nothing else--just clamps--how long should I leave it…?
> 2) I could take the clamps off, and BOLT the sandwhich--if I do this I will also wrap the 2×10's in plastic and trim them down--so that their edge goes BELOW the keel top…this would allow me to keep the "sandwhich" and then still move ahead…the sandwhich could stay on for as long as I want…
> 3) what other ideas?
> 4) I could pop off the clamps tomorrow and it looks good???


Wow lots of ideas…thanks for the comments guys…

Tony the idea of steam bending really scares me--as also the knowledge that you dont think I can un-kink it…

So let me describe the kink--if the entire keel we laying down on a super flat/even surface…there is a section of about 2.5 feet that is raised off the ground about 1/8 of an inch…maybe a little more…

*Tony* to answer your question--will the hull help straighten the keel--I was thinking that the act of attaching the boat bottom down on top would help straighten it…

I could pull some bolts through in the high spot…and then shave down the sandwich boards so that I can move ahead with the build when we get back in a few days…then it can stay in this "mold" for as long as needed…I can cover the mold in plastic so that it wont "stick to the keel while it hardens (that would just suck).

Eventually I will need a keel slot for a trailer--and these could just act as that…


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Questions...3DEE is waiting....but CLOSE...*
> 
> oK…i am really pleased with how far I have come this week…I have been racing down my "3-DEE" list and I am now DONE…I could wake up tomorrow and glue/screw my boat bottom! We are leaving town EARLY WEDS…so I am contemplating waiting--so I need help…
> 
> But I need your advice…below are pictures of the keel which is braced between two 2×10's…remember in my last post I reported a slight kink…and the dilemma on whether I should screw on the bottom and push and pull on the keel as I go to straighten…
> 
> But Paul--shipwright made a really good suggest and today I got two 12 footers to sandwich the keel…his suggestion was to either: "clamp, screw or bolt" the 2×10's…right now as the pictures show it is clamped up….so here are the questions:
> 
> 1) if I do nothing else--just clamps--how long should I leave it…?
> 2) I could take the clamps off, and BOLT the sandwhich--if I do this I will also wrap the 2×10's in plastic and trim them down--so that their edge goes BELOW the keel top…this would allow me to keep the "sandwhich" and then still move ahead…the sandwhich could stay on for as long as I want…
> 3) what other ideas?
> 4) I could pop off the clamps tomorrow and it looks good???


Hi Matt

We apparently have a mountain and mole hill problem here. If you had said that the problem was only 1/8" originally I may not have answered at all. 
The truth is that a little "knk" like that in an otherwise straight keel will not effect anything in the way of handling enough to notice.

I had suggested the two by ten *on edge* to give it maximum resistance to bending against a fairly serious force from a bigger kink.

So since you have gotten this far you may as well eliminate the kink .

Answers: 
1) The whole point is to leave it until the glue cures at which point there will be no opportunity for the kink to come back.
2) Yes, lower them clear of the keel top and bolt them, except rather than shaping the top to match the keel, I'd just cut notches in the bottom of the two by tens for the cradle cross-members. Depending on where the kink is you may be able to just shorten the boards to fit between the cross-members.
3)As John said, check that your assembled keel is straight with a string down the centerline or with a long straightedge. (strip of plywood with a factory edge)
4) You won't find it has magically fixed itself overnight so lower it, wrap it, bolt it and go on with your glue-up. remove the boards whenever you like (after your trip would be good) and fill the bolt holes with thickened epoxy They will never be a problem, especially in salt water.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Questions...3DEE is waiting....but CLOSE...*
> 
> oK…i am really pleased with how far I have come this week…I have been racing down my "3-DEE" list and I am now DONE…I could wake up tomorrow and glue/screw my boat bottom! We are leaving town EARLY WEDS…so I am contemplating waiting--so I need help…
> 
> But I need your advice…below are pictures of the keel which is braced between two 2×10's…remember in my last post I reported a slight kink…and the dilemma on whether I should screw on the bottom and push and pull on the keel as I go to straighten…
> 
> But Paul--shipwright made a really good suggest and today I got two 12 footers to sandwich the keel…his suggestion was to either: "clamp, screw or bolt" the 2×10's…right now as the pictures show it is clamped up….so here are the questions:
> 
> 1) if I do nothing else--just clamps--how long should I leave it…?
> 2) I could take the clamps off, and BOLT the sandwhich--if I do this I will also wrap the 2×10's in plastic and trim them down--so that their edge goes BELOW the keel top…this would allow me to keep the "sandwhich" and then still move ahead…the sandwhich could stay on for as long as I want…
> 3) what other ideas?
> 4) I could pop off the clamps tomorrow and it looks good???


Ok…what a relief…the powers that be have convened (though since my wife is the math teacher maybe its the power and the history teacher) all before 9:30am!

Quote from the power when I asked her to confirm 1/8…and she said: "If that." On those two words we will probably unclamp…and glue up the bottom later today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So save me if this is not a good idea…


----------



## jack1

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Questions...3DEE is waiting....but CLOSE...*
> 
> oK…i am really pleased with how far I have come this week…I have been racing down my "3-DEE" list and I am now DONE…I could wake up tomorrow and glue/screw my boat bottom! We are leaving town EARLY WEDS…so I am contemplating waiting--so I need help…
> 
> But I need your advice…below are pictures of the keel which is braced between two 2×10's…remember in my last post I reported a slight kink…and the dilemma on whether I should screw on the bottom and push and pull on the keel as I go to straighten…
> 
> But Paul--shipwright made a really good suggest and today I got two 12 footers to sandwich the keel…his suggestion was to either: "clamp, screw or bolt" the 2×10's…right now as the pictures show it is clamped up….so here are the questions:
> 
> 1) if I do nothing else--just clamps--how long should I leave it…?
> 2) I could take the clamps off, and BOLT the sandwhich--if I do this I will also wrap the 2×10's in plastic and trim them down--so that their edge goes BELOW the keel top…this would allow me to keep the "sandwhich" and then still move ahead…the sandwhich could stay on for as long as I want…
> 3) what other ideas?
> 4) I could pop off the clamps tomorrow and it looks good???


you need more clamps… ;0)


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Keel Questions...3DEE is waiting....but CLOSE...*
> 
> oK…i am really pleased with how far I have come this week…I have been racing down my "3-DEE" list and I am now DONE…I could wake up tomorrow and glue/screw my boat bottom! We are leaving town EARLY WEDS…so I am contemplating waiting--so I need help…
> 
> But I need your advice…below are pictures of the keel which is braced between two 2×10's…remember in my last post I reported a slight kink…and the dilemma on whether I should screw on the bottom and push and pull on the keel as I go to straighten…
> 
> But Paul--shipwright made a really good suggest and today I got two 12 footers to sandwich the keel…his suggestion was to either: "clamp, screw or bolt" the 2×10's…right now as the pictures show it is clamped up….so here are the questions:
> 
> 1) if I do nothing else--just clamps--how long should I leave it…?
> 2) I could take the clamps off, and BOLT the sandwhich--if I do this I will also wrap the 2×10's in plastic and trim them down--so that their edge goes BELOW the keel top…this would allow me to keep the "sandwhich" and then still move ahead…the sandwhich could stay on for as long as I want…
> 3) what other ideas?
> 4) I could pop off the clamps tomorrow and it looks good???


three dee…the deed is done.  Boat bottom is screwed and glued onto the keel! Update coming…


----------



## matt1970

* My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…

THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…

Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!

Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…














































Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…

It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


----------



## DanLyke

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


Totally cool!

I suffered severe blunt force trauma to my ribs (ER intake description) this weekend while digging the foundation to my shop, so I'm out from building stuff for a few weeks. I may have to take that opportunity to drive over to Napa and harass you…


----------



## Tikka

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


Yo Ho Heave Ho - we want more 3-D and parts fitted, you have started so you cannot stop now! It'll come together quickly now.


----------



## LeeJ

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


Hey Matt;

That is looking really good. Nice work.

Lee


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


Looking Good Matt. 
By stern blocks I think you mean the transom knee, the piece that braces from the bottom to the transom on the centerline, yes?
This is the point where it will start to go very quickly…..Very exiting, enjoy the ride.

I'll be watching


----------



## jack1

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


You're getting there. Did you ever say what type of boat, i.e. Ketch, sloop…? Probably too small for a ketch huh.


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


I still want to know how you are going to get it to the water. The wheels on the current "boat trailer" do not look street legal ;^)


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


Thanks guys! It is a good feeling to be at this point…and later today I worked on another stringer piece and the "stern block" (notice its in quotes paul...If I can get the "stern block" to fit better then we may REALLY GO THREE D tomorrow…and then it will really be something to share!

*DAN*: so sorry to hear about your injury…you are welcome anytime…just be warned that next week I go back to work full time…so this week is the best…and then most weekends…wait until I update more though…then it will be something to look at…after this week the boat should be in an exciting place…

*TONY*: thanks buddy…you are so right…for a year it has been big assemblies…when I get all these together I will be able to do a lot more on my own…and smaller jobs…lots of them…they will take a long time…but I think I may be able to work an hour here and there once I get all these big pieces together…so it will feel faster…

*PAUL:* I wonder if you are refering to the CANADIAN BOAT LINGO dictionary? We talk funny down here…of course I dont know…LOL…But I defer to you as the boat master…since this is my first boat and my only plans…I think they call this piece the stern blocki…its three laminated triangles…that go on the and of the keel…and yes…the transom will first screw down to it…and then we will try to bend the transom while screwing the bottom edge to the boat bottom…the steering geer will also attach to the outside or stern edge which is at more of a right angle…

*JACK1*: I think I heard this boat is modeled after a friendship sloop…but with paul around (and he has built an AMAZING SAIL BOAT--many actually--but I urge you to look at "shipwrights" projects…) You should check out the stevenson site…nice pictures of MANY boats…not just their picts--but many other builder picts…

www.stevensonprojects.com

*LEW*: In CA this thing is now street legal--the problem is that you need to get through the line at the DMV…which with the state falling apart has gotten even longer…

*LEE*: you rock…your support is huge!


----------



## Karson

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


looks great Matt


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


It is great to see such great progress!

Getting back to work after the summer was always a tough thing, especially if the summer was productive and enjoyable as yours!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


Looks good!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


MINI-UPDATE: Not much done today…I woke up with a big headache and it seemed to just ruin my day…as work looms…a new school year it usually hits me around this time…headaches and a bit sick to the stomache…even 14 years into this business…nothing like the week before school…then after your first day it seems to go away…

ANYWAYS….after finally getting outside I did take the stern blocks…sanded them down for a good fit…and glued/screwed them down…they fit well and the transom slides in nice…then later in the day I popped a few screws into the transom so that we could play with the fit and pull the corners in…

On the stevenson/weekender video this seems like the toughest piece to glue/screw…and make bend the right way…they had three people on it…the only other time with all three in the video is when they put the roof on the cabin…

It seemed okay…but we may slide a couple car jacks underneath when we do it for real…(the boat bottom corners need to bend/flex up while the transom corners stay down…

They do it all with few tools (the idea of the boat) so with some tools i think we will be okay.

Matt


----------



## WayneC

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


Wish I was up to par and could come down to help….. Hopefully getting back to work will not slow you down too much.


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


I finally got to look at your recent pics. This is truly an amazing project. When you finish this, you will have something to be immensely proud of. I'm looking forward to the next installment. -SST


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


Matt,

I can empathize with the new school year maladies. I used to get a sore throat in the first week; I guess the summer I don't talk enough and then the shift to talking loud enough for the entire class to hear was hard on the ol' voice box.

Enjoy the new year, can't wait to see your boat in the water!


----------



## CaptainSkully

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


Dude, it looked great during the dry fit. I'm glad it's taking shape.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


That's a very interesting bow you have built. Looks like a heavy lamination and Viking.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> * My sail boat took a big step forward today...THREE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Well…your first thoughts to the pictures may be: "Looks like less boat then the last blog???" But that was the first dry fit…and so much has happened since then…today-while the pictures are a bit overkill…is a BIG DAY in our little boat…
> 
> THREEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE BABY! This morning we officially "assembled two of the assemblies"...and it went well…everything pulled down nicely and I am really pleased…
> 
> Since the dry fit blog (#13) I was really busy going down my list and made tremendous progress…it felt so good that we almost did today's step last week…but it turned out to be to chaotic--as it was the day before our last summer trip…but now she is done--and we cant go backwards now!!!
> 
> Well…not much else to report…the pictures show the work…even some sawdust for warren…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Steps: glue on the stern blocks (which are ready to go); slide in the transom and glue and screw it onto the stern block and then bending out onto the back of the boat bottom; then the deck can fit into position; and then the bulkheads will slide under…
> 
> It should be really exciting this week…stay tuned!


Nothing new on the boat…but…the toughest week of the school year (and we dont start school until next weds) is now over and went well. ( I help run a huge orientation program that is super stressful and exhausting the week before school).

Thanks for all the nice comments and support everyone…

Geoff--that is the most common comment I get when people see the boat in person "viking ship"...

Matt


----------



## matt1970

*Second Dry Fit...*

Sorry no new picts…but I thought I would give a brief update for all you old guys holding your breath between boat blogs…BREATHE…..

Well I was hoping to assemble the hull this weekend…but it did not happen…it all started on Saturday morning when I had a friend over to help Saran and I put on the transom…in the Weekender DVD it is one of the parts they really show a lot of muscle power so I wanted to do it with extra hands--and in this case it was good to have John over.

John is a nice guy I met in my sailing class last year…and we have stayed in touch…he has helped build some boats, has wood worked professionally and is now building a boat of his own--so his expertise and insights were good this weekend…

We started to glue up…and screw in…I had been bending the transom for 10 days of so and it helped…but in the end I just did not like the fit down on the boat bottom…we could not get it to go…this is because WAAAAAY back when I built the boat bottom I thought I was being super smart and made the "stringer" or edge joiner on the back edge of the boat bottom to wide (thinking extra hefty here was smart) but it did not allow the flex needed bring it up…

SO with the epoxy still wet we discussed options…keep going and re-enforce later…or pull it off now before its too late…

At first we moved forward…but after a second attempt I just did not like the fit…and we pulled it apart…wiped it down where epixy was spread and went to plan b…

In the convo we realized making the bottom of the transom longer would work…but with the keel there I would once again need a notch (lol)...

So…saturday morning was blown and I pouted the rest of the day…

Sunday with a new head of steam I took the "old" transom and used it to trace a new transom…extending the bottom and sides…with a notch…this turned out to be a good thing…now I have an OVERSIZED transom…dry fit and bending perfectly in place…

This morning I decided to dry fit the rest of the boat again with the deck fully on…previous dry fit was "loosely clamped" and this time I screwed inthe transom to the stern post and clamped it to give it the right shape…this allowed for the deck stringer to be clamped on which allowed for the deck to be fit into place on the right curve…

I slid the cabin bulkhead in…and clamped…and then the forward bulkhead…

And made my last to-do list…before the real assembly--after going through all that I am glad I had to re-do the transom…it will not have the same issue before as it is oversized…and I will just trim off the excess once glued on…

Okay….sorry no picts…oh ya--DID I MENTION SCHOOL STARTED…tomorrow is the beginning of week FOUR already…so it was nice to actually work on the boat again this weekend…its been a crazy busy start to school…but it should slow down a bit…and I can breathe…

SO BREATHE…if feels good…pictures next time…


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *Second Dry Fit...*
> 
> Sorry no new picts…but I thought I would give a brief update for all you old guys holding your breath between boat blogs…BREATHE…..
> 
> Well I was hoping to assemble the hull this weekend…but it did not happen…it all started on Saturday morning when I had a friend over to help Saran and I put on the transom…in the Weekender DVD it is one of the parts they really show a lot of muscle power so I wanted to do it with extra hands--and in this case it was good to have John over.
> 
> John is a nice guy I met in my sailing class last year…and we have stayed in touch…he has helped build some boats, has wood worked professionally and is now building a boat of his own--so his expertise and insights were good this weekend…
> 
> We started to glue up…and screw in…I had been bending the transom for 10 days of so and it helped…but in the end I just did not like the fit down on the boat bottom…we could not get it to go…this is because WAAAAAY back when I built the boat bottom I thought I was being super smart and made the "stringer" or edge joiner on the back edge of the boat bottom to wide (thinking extra hefty here was smart) but it did not allow the flex needed bring it up…
> 
> SO with the epoxy still wet we discussed options…keep going and re-enforce later…or pull it off now before its too late…
> 
> At first we moved forward…but after a second attempt I just did not like the fit…and we pulled it apart…wiped it down where epixy was spread and went to plan b…
> 
> In the convo we realized making the bottom of the transom longer would work…but with the keel there I would once again need a notch (lol)...
> 
> So…saturday morning was blown and I pouted the rest of the day…
> 
> Sunday with a new head of steam I took the "old" transom and used it to trace a new transom…extending the bottom and sides…with a notch…this turned out to be a good thing…now I have an OVERSIZED transom…dry fit and bending perfectly in place…
> 
> This morning I decided to dry fit the rest of the boat again with the deck fully on…previous dry fit was "loosely clamped" and this time I screwed inthe transom to the stern post and clamped it to give it the right shape…this allowed for the deck stringer to be clamped on which allowed for the deck to be fit into place on the right curve…
> 
> I slid the cabin bulkhead in…and clamped…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> And made my last to-do list…before the real assembly--after going through all that I am glad I had to re-do the transom…it will not have the same issue before as it is oversized…and I will just trim off the excess once glued on…
> 
> Okay….sorry no picts…oh ya--DID I MENTION SCHOOL STARTED…tomorrow is the beginning of week FOUR already…so it was nice to actually work on the boat again this weekend…its been a crazy busy start to school…but it should slow down a bit…and I can breathe…
> 
> SO BREATHE…if feels good…pictures next time…


Gee.. only 165 days to go- piece of cake!!!

We started back last Monday. I go in next week for the Network Administrator. He always takes his vacation the 2nd or 3rd week of school. Should be fun time. The entire school is torn apart for major renovations.

Looking forward to seeing the pix.

Lew


----------



## WayneC

matt1970 said:


> *Second Dry Fit...*
> 
> Sorry no new picts…but I thought I would give a brief update for all you old guys holding your breath between boat blogs…BREATHE…..
> 
> Well I was hoping to assemble the hull this weekend…but it did not happen…it all started on Saturday morning when I had a friend over to help Saran and I put on the transom…in the Weekender DVD it is one of the parts they really show a lot of muscle power so I wanted to do it with extra hands--and in this case it was good to have John over.
> 
> John is a nice guy I met in my sailing class last year…and we have stayed in touch…he has helped build some boats, has wood worked professionally and is now building a boat of his own--so his expertise and insights were good this weekend…
> 
> We started to glue up…and screw in…I had been bending the transom for 10 days of so and it helped…but in the end I just did not like the fit down on the boat bottom…we could not get it to go…this is because WAAAAAY back when I built the boat bottom I thought I was being super smart and made the "stringer" or edge joiner on the back edge of the boat bottom to wide (thinking extra hefty here was smart) but it did not allow the flex needed bring it up…
> 
> SO with the epoxy still wet we discussed options…keep going and re-enforce later…or pull it off now before its too late…
> 
> At first we moved forward…but after a second attempt I just did not like the fit…and we pulled it apart…wiped it down where epixy was spread and went to plan b…
> 
> In the convo we realized making the bottom of the transom longer would work…but with the keel there I would once again need a notch (lol)...
> 
> So…saturday morning was blown and I pouted the rest of the day…
> 
> Sunday with a new head of steam I took the "old" transom and used it to trace a new transom…extending the bottom and sides…with a notch…this turned out to be a good thing…now I have an OVERSIZED transom…dry fit and bending perfectly in place…
> 
> This morning I decided to dry fit the rest of the boat again with the deck fully on…previous dry fit was "loosely clamped" and this time I screwed inthe transom to the stern post and clamped it to give it the right shape…this allowed for the deck stringer to be clamped on which allowed for the deck to be fit into place on the right curve…
> 
> I slid the cabin bulkhead in…and clamped…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> And made my last to-do list…before the real assembly--after going through all that I am glad I had to re-do the transom…it will not have the same issue before as it is oversized…and I will just trim off the excess once glued on…
> 
> Okay….sorry no picts…oh ya--DID I MENTION SCHOOL STARTED…tomorrow is the beginning of week FOUR already…so it was nice to actually work on the boat again this weekend…its been a crazy busy start to school…but it should slow down a bit…and I can breathe…
> 
> SO BREATHE…if feels good…pictures next time…


Good to see your still working on the boat and it has not been put on hold. Keep it up…


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *Second Dry Fit...*
> 
> Sorry no new picts…but I thought I would give a brief update for all you old guys holding your breath between boat blogs…BREATHE…..
> 
> Well I was hoping to assemble the hull this weekend…but it did not happen…it all started on Saturday morning when I had a friend over to help Saran and I put on the transom…in the Weekender DVD it is one of the parts they really show a lot of muscle power so I wanted to do it with extra hands--and in this case it was good to have John over.
> 
> John is a nice guy I met in my sailing class last year…and we have stayed in touch…he has helped build some boats, has wood worked professionally and is now building a boat of his own--so his expertise and insights were good this weekend…
> 
> We started to glue up…and screw in…I had been bending the transom for 10 days of so and it helped…but in the end I just did not like the fit down on the boat bottom…we could not get it to go…this is because WAAAAAY back when I built the boat bottom I thought I was being super smart and made the "stringer" or edge joiner on the back edge of the boat bottom to wide (thinking extra hefty here was smart) but it did not allow the flex needed bring it up…
> 
> SO with the epoxy still wet we discussed options…keep going and re-enforce later…or pull it off now before its too late…
> 
> At first we moved forward…but after a second attempt I just did not like the fit…and we pulled it apart…wiped it down where epixy was spread and went to plan b…
> 
> In the convo we realized making the bottom of the transom longer would work…but with the keel there I would once again need a notch (lol)...
> 
> So…saturday morning was blown and I pouted the rest of the day…
> 
> Sunday with a new head of steam I took the "old" transom and used it to trace a new transom…extending the bottom and sides…with a notch…this turned out to be a good thing…now I have an OVERSIZED transom…dry fit and bending perfectly in place…
> 
> This morning I decided to dry fit the rest of the boat again with the deck fully on…previous dry fit was "loosely clamped" and this time I screwed inthe transom to the stern post and clamped it to give it the right shape…this allowed for the deck stringer to be clamped on which allowed for the deck to be fit into place on the right curve…
> 
> I slid the cabin bulkhead in…and clamped…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> And made my last to-do list…before the real assembly--after going through all that I am glad I had to re-do the transom…it will not have the same issue before as it is oversized…and I will just trim off the excess once glued on…
> 
> Okay….sorry no picts…oh ya--DID I MENTION SCHOOL STARTED…tomorrow is the beginning of week FOUR already…so it was nice to actually work on the boat again this weekend…its been a crazy busy start to school…but it should slow down a bit…and I can breathe…
> 
> SO BREATHE…if feels good…pictures next time…


You're doing well Matt.

Good call to stop when you didn't feel right about the fit. Cured epoxy can be very unforgiving.

Dry fitting is always a good exercise and screwing it together will not only give you the tightest fits to insure everything works but the screw holes will supply you with positive indicators that you are exactly repeating the dry fit when you do glue up.

I'm proud of you…...and you're having fun.


----------



## doordude

matt1970 said:


> *Second Dry Fit...*
> 
> Sorry no new picts…but I thought I would give a brief update for all you old guys holding your breath between boat blogs…BREATHE…..
> 
> Well I was hoping to assemble the hull this weekend…but it did not happen…it all started on Saturday morning when I had a friend over to help Saran and I put on the transom…in the Weekender DVD it is one of the parts they really show a lot of muscle power so I wanted to do it with extra hands--and in this case it was good to have John over.
> 
> John is a nice guy I met in my sailing class last year…and we have stayed in touch…he has helped build some boats, has wood worked professionally and is now building a boat of his own--so his expertise and insights were good this weekend…
> 
> We started to glue up…and screw in…I had been bending the transom for 10 days of so and it helped…but in the end I just did not like the fit down on the boat bottom…we could not get it to go…this is because WAAAAAY back when I built the boat bottom I thought I was being super smart and made the "stringer" or edge joiner on the back edge of the boat bottom to wide (thinking extra hefty here was smart) but it did not allow the flex needed bring it up…
> 
> SO with the epoxy still wet we discussed options…keep going and re-enforce later…or pull it off now before its too late…
> 
> At first we moved forward…but after a second attempt I just did not like the fit…and we pulled it apart…wiped it down where epixy was spread and went to plan b…
> 
> In the convo we realized making the bottom of the transom longer would work…but with the keel there I would once again need a notch (lol)...
> 
> So…saturday morning was blown and I pouted the rest of the day…
> 
> Sunday with a new head of steam I took the "old" transom and used it to trace a new transom…extending the bottom and sides…with a notch…this turned out to be a good thing…now I have an OVERSIZED transom…dry fit and bending perfectly in place…
> 
> This morning I decided to dry fit the rest of the boat again with the deck fully on…previous dry fit was "loosely clamped" and this time I screwed inthe transom to the stern post and clamped it to give it the right shape…this allowed for the deck stringer to be clamped on which allowed for the deck to be fit into place on the right curve…
> 
> I slid the cabin bulkhead in…and clamped…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> And made my last to-do list…before the real assembly--after going through all that I am glad I had to re-do the transom…it will not have the same issue before as it is oversized…and I will just trim off the excess once glued on…
> 
> Okay….sorry no picts…oh ya--DID I MENTION SCHOOL STARTED…tomorrow is the beginning of week FOUR already…so it was nice to actually work on the boat again this weekend…its been a crazy busy start to school…but it should slow down a bit…and I can breathe…
> 
> SO BREATHE…if feels good…pictures next time…


glad to see you stopped, and took it apart. it's got to be right,so take your time.
isn't it, tiresome when work or a job gets in the way of a project?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

matt1970 said:


> *Second Dry Fit...*
> 
> Sorry no new picts…but I thought I would give a brief update for all you old guys holding your breath between boat blogs…BREATHE…..
> 
> Well I was hoping to assemble the hull this weekend…but it did not happen…it all started on Saturday morning when I had a friend over to help Saran and I put on the transom…in the Weekender DVD it is one of the parts they really show a lot of muscle power so I wanted to do it with extra hands--and in this case it was good to have John over.
> 
> John is a nice guy I met in my sailing class last year…and we have stayed in touch…he has helped build some boats, has wood worked professionally and is now building a boat of his own--so his expertise and insights were good this weekend…
> 
> We started to glue up…and screw in…I had been bending the transom for 10 days of so and it helped…but in the end I just did not like the fit down on the boat bottom…we could not get it to go…this is because WAAAAAY back when I built the boat bottom I thought I was being super smart and made the "stringer" or edge joiner on the back edge of the boat bottom to wide (thinking extra hefty here was smart) but it did not allow the flex needed bring it up…
> 
> SO with the epoxy still wet we discussed options…keep going and re-enforce later…or pull it off now before its too late…
> 
> At first we moved forward…but after a second attempt I just did not like the fit…and we pulled it apart…wiped it down where epixy was spread and went to plan b…
> 
> In the convo we realized making the bottom of the transom longer would work…but with the keel there I would once again need a notch (lol)...
> 
> So…saturday morning was blown and I pouted the rest of the day…
> 
> Sunday with a new head of steam I took the "old" transom and used it to trace a new transom…extending the bottom and sides…with a notch…this turned out to be a good thing…now I have an OVERSIZED transom…dry fit and bending perfectly in place…
> 
> This morning I decided to dry fit the rest of the boat again with the deck fully on…previous dry fit was "loosely clamped" and this time I screwed inthe transom to the stern post and clamped it to give it the right shape…this allowed for the deck stringer to be clamped on which allowed for the deck to be fit into place on the right curve…
> 
> I slid the cabin bulkhead in…and clamped…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> And made my last to-do list…before the real assembly--after going through all that I am glad I had to re-do the transom…it will not have the same issue before as it is oversized…and I will just trim off the excess once glued on…
> 
> Okay….sorry no picts…oh ya--DID I MENTION SCHOOL STARTED…tomorrow is the beginning of week FOUR already…so it was nice to actually work on the boat again this weekend…its been a crazy busy start to school…but it should slow down a bit…and I can breathe…
> 
> SO BREATHE…if feels good…pictures next time…


Sounds good Matt, looking foward to seeing pictures.


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *Second Dry Fit...*
> 
> Sorry no new picts…but I thought I would give a brief update for all you old guys holding your breath between boat blogs…BREATHE…..
> 
> Well I was hoping to assemble the hull this weekend…but it did not happen…it all started on Saturday morning when I had a friend over to help Saran and I put on the transom…in the Weekender DVD it is one of the parts they really show a lot of muscle power so I wanted to do it with extra hands--and in this case it was good to have John over.
> 
> John is a nice guy I met in my sailing class last year…and we have stayed in touch…he has helped build some boats, has wood worked professionally and is now building a boat of his own--so his expertise and insights were good this weekend…
> 
> We started to glue up…and screw in…I had been bending the transom for 10 days of so and it helped…but in the end I just did not like the fit down on the boat bottom…we could not get it to go…this is because WAAAAAY back when I built the boat bottom I thought I was being super smart and made the "stringer" or edge joiner on the back edge of the boat bottom to wide (thinking extra hefty here was smart) but it did not allow the flex needed bring it up…
> 
> SO with the epoxy still wet we discussed options…keep going and re-enforce later…or pull it off now before its too late…
> 
> At first we moved forward…but after a second attempt I just did not like the fit…and we pulled it apart…wiped it down where epixy was spread and went to plan b…
> 
> In the convo we realized making the bottom of the transom longer would work…but with the keel there I would once again need a notch (lol)...
> 
> So…saturday morning was blown and I pouted the rest of the day…
> 
> Sunday with a new head of steam I took the "old" transom and used it to trace a new transom…extending the bottom and sides…with a notch…this turned out to be a good thing…now I have an OVERSIZED transom…dry fit and bending perfectly in place…
> 
> This morning I decided to dry fit the rest of the boat again with the deck fully on…previous dry fit was "loosely clamped" and this time I screwed inthe transom to the stern post and clamped it to give it the right shape…this allowed for the deck stringer to be clamped on which allowed for the deck to be fit into place on the right curve…
> 
> I slid the cabin bulkhead in…and clamped…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> And made my last to-do list…before the real assembly--after going through all that I am glad I had to re-do the transom…it will not have the same issue before as it is oversized…and I will just trim off the excess once glued on…
> 
> Okay….sorry no picts…oh ya--DID I MENTION SCHOOL STARTED…tomorrow is the beginning of week FOUR already…so it was nice to actually work on the boat again this weekend…its been a crazy busy start to school…but it should slow down a bit…and I can breathe…
> 
> SO BREATHE…if feels good…pictures next time…


Hang in there…it's life's little glitches that make it interesting.


----------



## jack1

matt1970 said:


> *Second Dry Fit...*
> 
> Sorry no new picts…but I thought I would give a brief update for all you old guys holding your breath between boat blogs…BREATHE…..
> 
> Well I was hoping to assemble the hull this weekend…but it did not happen…it all started on Saturday morning when I had a friend over to help Saran and I put on the transom…in the Weekender DVD it is one of the parts they really show a lot of muscle power so I wanted to do it with extra hands--and in this case it was good to have John over.
> 
> John is a nice guy I met in my sailing class last year…and we have stayed in touch…he has helped build some boats, has wood worked professionally and is now building a boat of his own--so his expertise and insights were good this weekend…
> 
> We started to glue up…and screw in…I had been bending the transom for 10 days of so and it helped…but in the end I just did not like the fit down on the boat bottom…we could not get it to go…this is because WAAAAAY back when I built the boat bottom I thought I was being super smart and made the "stringer" or edge joiner on the back edge of the boat bottom to wide (thinking extra hefty here was smart) but it did not allow the flex needed bring it up…
> 
> SO with the epoxy still wet we discussed options…keep going and re-enforce later…or pull it off now before its too late…
> 
> At first we moved forward…but after a second attempt I just did not like the fit…and we pulled it apart…wiped it down where epixy was spread and went to plan b…
> 
> In the convo we realized making the bottom of the transom longer would work…but with the keel there I would once again need a notch (lol)...
> 
> So…saturday morning was blown and I pouted the rest of the day…
> 
> Sunday with a new head of steam I took the "old" transom and used it to trace a new transom…extending the bottom and sides…with a notch…this turned out to be a good thing…now I have an OVERSIZED transom…dry fit and bending perfectly in place…
> 
> This morning I decided to dry fit the rest of the boat again with the deck fully on…previous dry fit was "loosely clamped" and this time I screwed inthe transom to the stern post and clamped it to give it the right shape…this allowed for the deck stringer to be clamped on which allowed for the deck to be fit into place on the right curve…
> 
> I slid the cabin bulkhead in…and clamped…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> And made my last to-do list…before the real assembly--after going through all that I am glad I had to re-do the transom…it will not have the same issue before as it is oversized…and I will just trim off the excess once glued on…
> 
> Okay….sorry no picts…oh ya--DID I MENTION SCHOOL STARTED…tomorrow is the beginning of week FOUR already…so it was nice to actually work on the boat again this weekend…its been a crazy busy start to school…but it should slow down a bit…and I can breathe…
> 
> SO BREATHE…if feels good…pictures next time…


Hang in there.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Second Dry Fit...*
> 
> Sorry no new picts…but I thought I would give a brief update for all you old guys holding your breath between boat blogs…BREATHE…..
> 
> Well I was hoping to assemble the hull this weekend…but it did not happen…it all started on Saturday morning when I had a friend over to help Saran and I put on the transom…in the Weekender DVD it is one of the parts they really show a lot of muscle power so I wanted to do it with extra hands--and in this case it was good to have John over.
> 
> John is a nice guy I met in my sailing class last year…and we have stayed in touch…he has helped build some boats, has wood worked professionally and is now building a boat of his own--so his expertise and insights were good this weekend…
> 
> We started to glue up…and screw in…I had been bending the transom for 10 days of so and it helped…but in the end I just did not like the fit down on the boat bottom…we could not get it to go…this is because WAAAAAY back when I built the boat bottom I thought I was being super smart and made the "stringer" or edge joiner on the back edge of the boat bottom to wide (thinking extra hefty here was smart) but it did not allow the flex needed bring it up…
> 
> SO with the epoxy still wet we discussed options…keep going and re-enforce later…or pull it off now before its too late…
> 
> At first we moved forward…but after a second attempt I just did not like the fit…and we pulled it apart…wiped it down where epixy was spread and went to plan b…
> 
> In the convo we realized making the bottom of the transom longer would work…but with the keel there I would once again need a notch (lol)...
> 
> So…saturday morning was blown and I pouted the rest of the day…
> 
> Sunday with a new head of steam I took the "old" transom and used it to trace a new transom…extending the bottom and sides…with a notch…this turned out to be a good thing…now I have an OVERSIZED transom…dry fit and bending perfectly in place…
> 
> This morning I decided to dry fit the rest of the boat again with the deck fully on…previous dry fit was "loosely clamped" and this time I screwed inthe transom to the stern post and clamped it to give it the right shape…this allowed for the deck stringer to be clamped on which allowed for the deck to be fit into place on the right curve…
> 
> I slid the cabin bulkhead in…and clamped…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> And made my last to-do list…before the real assembly--after going through all that I am glad I had to re-do the transom…it will not have the same issue before as it is oversized…and I will just trim off the excess once glued on…
> 
> Okay….sorry no picts…oh ya--DID I MENTION SCHOOL STARTED…tomorrow is the beginning of week FOUR already…so it was nice to actually work on the boat again this weekend…its been a crazy busy start to school…but it should slow down a bit…and I can breathe…
> 
> SO BREATHE…if feels good…pictures next time…


Thanks guys!!!


----------



## matt1970

*Dry Fit #2 Pictures*

Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.

I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…

Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…

So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…

Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…










Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.










Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…










Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?










Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...

I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
*
Let me know what you think…*










Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…










well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


I guess I'd better buy that bottle of christening Champagne!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


next summer…I really hope…if WARREN will come over and help…


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


A fascinating blog! Thank you for posting pictures! It looks like you are really making progress now Matt. I hope it won't be too long before it gets wet.


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


Matt, think of what you did to move the bottom forward. You notched it deeper and moved it 1 1/2" deeper onto the stem. 
Do the same with the deck and everything will fall into place as it should. I think that your initial mistake is likely that you made the stem too deep from forward to aft face. It doesn't matter, just do to the deck what you did to the bottom and it will realign.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


Thanks paul! With the more accurate 2nd dry fit…that is what I realized…everything seems to line up with that adjustment…

Thanks Mark…hopefully by next summer….if I can just get the boat to look this way--glued up…then it will be lots of smaller jobs for a while…things I may be able to do during the week as well as weekends…so hopefully it will move along…but I need to get these same big assemblies put together…


----------



## LeeJ

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


Hi Matt;

This sure looks like a fun and challenging project.

Nice work. Good thing you're getting professional input from Paul. I'm sure that's very reassuring.

Lee


----------



## DanLyke

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


So the issue with the mast position is where it puts the center of area of the sails relative to the center of lateral drag. Too far forward and the boat ends up wanting to turn downwind, too far back and you end up fighting turning up-wind. I believe that if you have your druthers you want it so it wants to turn up-wind if you let go of the tiller (rather than turning downwind, which would lead to a less stable situation).

I'm not visualizing this as well as Paul, so I don't have a picture in my head as to what the position of the mast is doing relative to the fore and aft area of the keel. However, I don't think an 1½" is going to be too much, and you'll probably have some fore and aft adjustment of your mast angle with your stays.

But I also haven't sailed in many many years, and then it was always smaller boats, and swinging centerboards change the lateral drag position as you adjust them so the fact that the rudder is providing a substantial portion of that lateral resistance is just fine.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


Looks!


----------



## CaptainSkully

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


Very cool! There are probably a lot of places I'd mess with the plans, but the fore and aft placement of the mast ain't one of them. Good call on the 2nd transom. Let me know if you need help and I'll try to make it happen. I've cut down on the weekend teaching thing and Kim always love to go wine tasting.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


Thanks guys…

Dan…good thoughts…the difference would be 22.5 inches aft or 24 aft of the keel/keel stem junction…if I keep it at 24" I will just need to re-do the forward bulk head or add some side supports…to extend the edges…

Chris…anytime buddy…we keep missing each other…right now its my daughters soccer season…so saturdays building time changes from week to week…it would be fun to finally meet you…


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


Matt, I'm so lost in all of it that I've got nothin'. It's a great project & instead of adding anything of no value to its completion, I'll simply be content to watch from the wings & quietly cheer you on to completion. I'm looking forward to seeing it progress. -SST


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


tom you bring tears to my eyes…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


TRANSOM MOUNTED…officially mounted the transom today…and my marriage is still in tact…barely…BUT…it is on…and for more fun I decided to spread clear epoxy over the entire boat bottom…I have had several people tell me its easier to do it now then when the boat is all closed up…

tomorrow I hope to flip the deck…flip it and coat the underside with epoxy…


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


Congratulations on the transom mounting and the intact marriage!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


ok…i did it…I flipped the deck and spread clear epoxy on the bottom side of the deck…I went a little thicker and I think one coat will be good…just in time too…since the rain is here…and I needed to get it under my tent…

big steps coming…running out of "little" things to do…so I will have nothing left but the big assembly…lol…


----------



## FatherHooligan

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


Do you have any video of the process?


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


hi Mark…

I have not been taking any videos of my building…but the plans come with a two dvd set to go through the whole process…of course everything they do goes right so they dont show all my steps…lol.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Dry Fit #2 Pictures*
> 
> Last week I shared the trials and tribulations of my transom attempt…which turned into a good thing…and I shared all the details there…but I did not post any pictures.
> 
> I decided that I should take some pictures before I pull it apart and glue on the new transom…as I said in the last blog I am glad that I did another dry fit since the first dry fit the boat was not as far done…so with the parts closer to finished I have a much better idea of the prep steps and was able to come up with a list before I am stuck with wet epoxy…
> 
> Its been a busy week with soccer practices and games…but i may put the transom on tomorrow…so--did not want to do it with out pictures on this dry fit--even though some of these pictures look like the first dry fit blog…
> 
> So this blog is really just the pictures for the details on the previous blog…for more details click back to blog #16…
> 
> Below: The First picture shows the NEW transom…I am really happy with the over size and will just trim off the edges later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 2nd picture shows the "inside" edge of the transom…the fit is really nice where it touches on the boat bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 3rd picture shows the deck clamped on to the new transom and stringer…it looks like the deck slopes down to the right…but it actually slopes slightly up…and the "right" edge--or edge closest to the view is over sized…like the bottom…once all glued up I will trim each side off before putting the sides on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The 4th picture shows one new slight concern…remember the boat bottom has a notch that allowed it to slide up higher on the keel?...I realized that would affect the deck…it now also needs to move up slightly…at least right now the tip comes past where the existing space is for it. My worry was that the boat bottom and deck need to match--but I am okay as long as the widest part of the deck is over the widest part of the boat bottom--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: The fifth picture does not really show it…but the other issue is where to put the forward bulkhead…the plans call for the small stringers (or supports) that the forward bulkhead attaches to on the bottom is 24" behind the keel/keel stem joint…but since the boat bottom is up 1.5 " that means the forward bulkhead should be too…this was at least my thoughts the whole time--but with a more accurate dry fit I was able to confirm that the sides of the forward bulhhead come out much more correctly to meet where the boat sides will touch…so I am feeling good that the correct position should be 22.5"...
> 
> I COULD do two one of two other options to keel the forward bulkhead at 24 inches…I could add addtional girth or width to the sides of the bulkheads so that the boat sides still have this support….OR I could re-do this bulkhead and just make it wider…The reason why these two options may be necessary is that the position of the forward bulkhead determines where the mast/mast box will go--will 1.5" forward be that critical--remember--it will still match the plans in relation to the boat bottom and boat deck at 22.5"...
> *
> Let me know what you think…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below: Picture 6th picture just shows the new transom…and if you look closely you can see the notch which allows it to reach below the boat bottom…giving it grreater coverage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well…this was supposed to be a short entry…lol…my students always say I talk too much…


I have a secret…shhhh…only those following my notes will see…









BIG NEWS coming…


----------



## matt1970

*ready...can I shock your system?*

Before you read any further check your pacemaker….










I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…

I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


ALRIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


LOL…not my weekender…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


----------



## Woodwrecker

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


My money has been on you all along brother!


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


Ok…so its not my big boat…but I started building this little boat a few weeks ago…just to get me moving again…and I am enjoying this one…and the goal is to build this one…be done in a few weeks…and then I can sail it while I build the weekender…

DOnt I have a cool wife?!!! She actually supported my rationale of doing this quick little boat…

its called a PD RACER (puddle duck)

Check out www.pdracer.com

There is a whole little community out there--AND YOU COULD BUILD THIS TOO…

matt


----------



## majeagle1

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


Yay MATT!!!!!!!!

I'll be watching to see the sails rise beneath the Golden Gate !


----------



## jack1

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


Remember to trim the jib so the tell tales just hit 45° so's you can sail into the wind… Have fun and a long broad reach…
Love to sail.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


don´t forget the scubbagear ….you gonna need it when racing this into the wrong waves …. LOL

looking forward to that picture when you still are under sail … 

good luck
Dennis


----------



## oldworld124

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


You definitely are a sneaky Pirate!!!! Can't wait to see the finished results.


----------



## Karson

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


Pacemaker is OK. Now on with the fun.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


Looks good!


----------



## CaptainSkully

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


Wow! You've made some serious progress! Looking forward to the build blog. What're you going to name her? I'm glad you chose the side flotation option. I was looking at the "paint jobs" page and of course like the pirate one (hull 173), but I actually saw the guys wearing the crazy wigs (hull 322) race theirs at the Summer Sailstice a few years ago on Treasure Island. That means that three guys had to build their boat in eight hours with only two power tools. That's the Bay Bridge in the background. Small world… I used to work at the Mucky Duck in Florida when I was a kid.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


Thanks everyone! And dont worry--I am still building my Weekender…but with the start of the school year, which is always hard…I got into a lull…and started thinking about something quick and small after running into a guy last summer…then I found this boat which will be easy and quick to launch 5 minutes from my house…

I have all of next week off…so who knows…I may finish it…of course we will be out of town for a lfew days too…

But this boat is small enough to fit in my shop and work on for an hour here and there…so it is getting me out in the shop several days DURING the week…and that is keeping me going…

Matt


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


Way to go Matt. "If at first you don't succeed, build something smaller" (and of course finish the weekender as time allows)

Your new boat fits into a group known to sailors as "wet a** rigs". Remember your life jacket. You will likely be using it.


----------



## LeeJ

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


Matt;

If you get side tracked again, you may end up with a boat that will float in the bath tub. Hard to get into though.

Looks good.

Lee


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


LOL…so true Lee! I have a few of those boats already fit in my tub…

ANd…I WILL SUCCEED on my weekender…this is just a little respit…


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


big day today…but worked so late (past arrival of guests) that I could not get pictures…but I should be finishing the hull tomorrow…will start the PDR blog seperately if I get a chance…


----------



## jack1

matt1970 said:


> *ready...can I shock your system?*
> 
> Before you read any further check your pacemaker….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement for all of my patient fans…I have been doing some boat building lately…in fact I can say that I may be sailing by the end of thanksgiving week…but certainly by Christmas break…
> 
> I have to start a new blog to show you what I have been doing…check back here for a link to the new blog…


Sounds like you're having a hull of a good time.


----------



## matt1970

*The PDR Blog is born...*

Okay…its been a good weekend of building…and I started the PDR (Puddle Duck Racer Blog). If you missed the last blog I shared that I started building a second boat…lol…after stalling TEMPORARILY on this boat…

See the blog…lots of pictures…

By the end of tomorrow I WILL HAVE A COMPLETED HULL…!! In three weeks! I am still not there on my weekender…

Here is the link:

http://lumberjocks.com/matt1970/blog/26609

HAVING FUN…and I WILL GET BACK to the Weekender…


----------



## Karson

matt1970 said:


> *The PDR Blog is born...*
> 
> Okay…its been a good weekend of building…and I started the PDR (Puddle Duck Racer Blog). If you missed the last blog I shared that I started building a second boat…lol…after stalling TEMPORARILY on this boat…
> 
> See the blog…lots of pictures…
> 
> By the end of tomorrow I WILL HAVE A COMPLETED HULL…!! In three weeks! I am still not there on my weekender…
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/matt1970/blog/26609
> 
> HAVING FUN…and I WILL GET BACK to the Weekender…


We'll wait for you.

I mean we can't jump ahead.

It's like Gandhi said, "There go my people, I must follow them for I am their leader!"


----------



## matt1970

*BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*

Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…

For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.

At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…

Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…

Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.


















From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).

Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…

Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…










We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…




































Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:


















I like these shots…



























Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.

Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


----------



## Karson

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


Matt: It's looking good.

You'll be sailing by New Years.


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


I'm thinking sabbatical!!


----------



## jack1

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


Be sure to patch them holes before you launch…
Merry Christmas to you and yours! ;0)


----------



## LeeJ

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


That is really looking like a very fun project.

One of these days…

Lee


----------



## CaptainSkully

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


Very freaking cool Matt! That should give you a warm feeling over the Holidays.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


You is making progress on your boat!


----------



## Woodwrecker

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


It's coming together beautifully!
It won't be long before you're riding the waves !
(Can Ted come over & help with a couple of things? lol)


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


Thanks everyone…Merry Christmas and Happy holidays to all…it was a super productive few days…and Eric--I am keeping Ted to myself…

Chris--it is super cool and I feel great…yesterday was HUGE…and I have a plan for the lazarette when I get back from our trip…

The Weekender build is now slowing down my PDR build--that feels prettty good…this comment was for WARREN…


----------



## SST

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


Busy holiday time…just enough time to say Merry Christmas (or happy whatever holiday you choose to celebrate this time of year, and of course….AWESOME!!! -SST


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


thanks tom!!! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you…just got back from a week at Grandma's (and thus no e-mail/internet)...HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


I don't know how I missed this post. Anyway Matt, It's looking good and I'd say the toughest part is now past and you can "board her up" now with the knowledge that the shape is locked in. Good to hear that everything lines up. you're doing great. Gonna be a boat builder yet.
Are you going to scarf up the side planking or use butt blocks?

Good work.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


old age? Maybe I should not tease the master! Thanks Paul!!! I have not decided on the sides…I am thinking of doing a lot without the sides (benches, mast box…etc…) without the sides on…and maybe painting too…OR just putting one side on…

will get back to work tomorrow…lazarette first…

matt


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


TWEENER UPDATE (for those of you who follow my comments BETWEEN big posts): Today I worked on a new lazarette…this is another structural piece at the stern (back) of the cockpit…it will help support the deck since that is a part where people will step into the boat…and where the steering geer will be.

Since I am not going with a steering wheel this compartment is more for storage and deck strength…I toyed with the idea of sealing the compartment for flotation…but leaning less for this…since several people recommended (on another boat blog) that it should allow for air flow…

I can close it off and put on a deck place/cover so that I can access the space and then close it off…

I would love to hear thoughts on this…

Anyways--today I made a new piece and then squeezed it into place and it fits really well…this fit is OFF the plans…I extended the sides pAST the edge of the boat and will trim it…

Tomorrow I have to trim back a piece on the underside of the deck to fit the laz all the way…but it was getting dark and thought i should wait for light to be flat on my back with tthe router upside down to trim the piece and then I can really fit it in…

Matt


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


Here is what I came up with…it is dry fit now…and it fits really well…I will add some support pieces tomorrow and then I will put clear epoxy on the boat bottom, transom and back of the new lazarette. Then officially assemble it…


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


You don't need the flotation. 
You will want the storage space …...Trust me.


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


What is it about us nervous guys that all want flotation--that the experienced guys have to talk us down from? The boat blogs have this debate…and its interesting to see the different sides…

I do trust you…thanks for all your support. so what I hear you saying is--keep the pool noodles for the pool?


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


Hey Matt
You've got a great idea there. Make the lazarette open with a hatch cover so that you can use it for storage when you overcome your fear of sinking and in the mean time stuff it full of those pool noodles. You know they do float even in an accessible locker ;-)


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *BIG DAY: THREE DEEEEEEEEE HULL*
> 
> Well…yesterday was a HUUUUUUUGE day in my Weekender Sailboat build…it was a day I had been thinking about for nearly two years (as far as a a place I wanted to get to). Yesterday we assembled the hull with all the parts I had made…some a long time ago…
> 
> For those of you following my new little PDR Sailboat build the weekender is actually the boat I started with…got pretty far this past summer…and then BAM…life started again as summer ended and I did nothing on the boat until this week…in the mean time I started building another little sailboat that I will finish soon…so that I can get out sailing while I finish this boat--but that is all a side note now…You can check out that blog here.
> 
> At Thanksgiving my father in law said he would like to come help me on the Weekender when they came to visit this week for Christmas…and I was so relieved because this step we took yesterday I could not have done on my own…
> 
> Ted is not a boat builder--but he is a master builder (houses and furniture) ...and his patient thought process and good questions helped us get through the build…all I know is what the plans (and dvd with the plans) say…so combining that with his building knowledge got us through these steps…
> 
> Before yesterday the boat looked like this…the boat bottom had been glued and screwed onto the keel last summer…and then we added the transom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above pictures the boat sat for 3 months as school started (the first 12 weeks are always the hardest) and soccer games took up most saturdays…by the end of the day we added the deck, forward bulkhead, cabin bulkhead (not to mention the many support pieces we had to do first…).
> 
> Some of the shots below actually look like Blog #18--DRY FIT #2…but this time i assure you the boat is glued and screwed. We did leave the clamps on the stern deck/transom overnight because of the extreme bend on the transom…but I will take them off today…
> 
> Below is the overall boat…with all the CENTER LINES lined up perfectly. It was really good having Ted on this part…we discussed ways to determine the location of the cabin bulkhead which needs to be 65 inches from the transom…after discussing different ways he suggested we set up a dry line to help us get the distance and angle right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fit the deck on first…and then the forward bulkhead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was determining placement and putting in the forward bulkhead, below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these shots…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up we will put in the Lazerette…which may need to be re-made to fit the existing boat…I have some questions on how to do this…and will need to do some research…the Weekender Plans come with a great set of DVD's but for whatever reason not much is mentioned or shown on the placement of this piece.
> 
> Thanks for looking…MERRY CHRISTMAS…


Ok…I cant believe its been 23 days since i went 3-d…here is another mini-update…

With school starting this past week I did nothing until today…and I made a HUGE decision…I made the laz compartment MUCH smaller…so I will still benefit from it as a "bulkhead and deck support….

So all the work I did last week I had to change a bit…but I finally got it where I want it…I added 4+ inches to the cockpit and I will still have a compartment for some storage…

I did not take final picts with new dry fit…and support pieces…but in this pict you can compare it to the width of the deck (above) and below…you can see the 4 inch piece I trimmed at the bottom of the boat…


----------



## matt1970

*Non-update Update on both boats!*

Dear Friends…

I am sorry that I have not updated you…its been a tough year and I hope to get moving again. I wanted to let all of you know "where" I have been since my last update-which as of today was 298 days ago!!! Last January! Its crazy to think that I passed my 5 year LJ anniversary and I missed it completely!

I have let a few LJ's know that our life has changed immensely…I am no longer in Napa…but 500 miles to the south…Last fall we (near this time last year) we found out my mom had early stages of Alzheimers…this was not a complete surprise…but it triggered something in me…living 500 miles from where I grew up made it hard to be a good family member so I asked my wife what she thought about us leaving our home and jobs to move to southern California. She said: "I was wondering when you would ask me!" So we proposed to our family to move in with my mom if we could both find good teaching jobs.

Its not easy for anyone to walk away from TWO good jobs in this economy-but in teaching its a real no-no with the loss of tenure and seniority…its a huge risk for our entire future and this weighs on me more then anything. In fact in one interview I was called to the carpet on this-"why would you leave tenure/seniority in these economic times?" Because no one does it-it really effects mobility in our profession once you have worked a few years you are really stuck…

As the spring progressed we got pretty stressed-being parents, full time teachers, and homeowners--and now another full time job (or so it felt) looking for jobs 500 miles away and getting our house ready to rent out meant there was no time for building…

The good news…My wife Sarah was able to find a great job…the bad news is that I was not…which has really weighed on me…I have some bad days…and more often as time passes so good days over not working. In the end it means that I get more time to spend with my mom, volunteer in my kids' school, support my wife in ways I have never done (since I worked waaaaay tooo many hours). We decided that we could make it on one salary if we were super careful and rented out our house in Napa…(cant sell it now). So as long as we have a renter we will be okay…which we do for now--but not in a full year lease…so we are holding our breath…

We have now been down here for about two months…I had some good interviews, but with school having started a month ago it looks like I am out of my profession until next year…so my worry will be-how will future interviews go with a hole in my resume…

My new focus--on the good days I am proud to hang with my mom…and now that things are settling down a bit I hope to get back to woodworking…and work on the boats…I was able to bring all my tools and BOTH sail boats…and I am itching to get back to building.

My plan is to weave in house projects (which I have already worked on and completed some) and boat building…I am super anxious to FINISH the PDR-Puddle Duck Racer first since I think I can do once I start up full time again relatively soon…and then get going on the Weekender again…not to mention--I started building the PDR so that I could learn to SAIL while I finish the Weekender…lol…Newport Harbor and the Back Bay should be great places to sail both boats…

Thanks for your patience…and encouragement…which has come in personal messages from many of you…

Matt


----------



## DanLyke

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats!*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> I am sorry that I have not updated you…its been a tough year and I hope to get moving again. I wanted to let all of you know "where" I have been since my last update-which as of today was 298 days ago!!! Last January! Its crazy to think that I passed my 5 year LJ anniversary and I missed it completely!
> 
> I have let a few LJ's know that our life has changed immensely…I am no longer in Napa…but 500 miles to the south…Last fall we (near this time last year) we found out my mom had early stages of Alzheimers…this was not a complete surprise…but it triggered something in me…living 500 miles from where I grew up made it hard to be a good family member so I asked my wife what she thought about us leaving our home and jobs to move to southern California. She said: "I was wondering when you would ask me!" So we proposed to our family to move in with my mom if we could both find good teaching jobs.
> 
> Its not easy for anyone to walk away from TWO good jobs in this economy-but in teaching its a real no-no with the loss of tenure and seniority…its a huge risk for our entire future and this weighs on me more then anything. In fact in one interview I was called to the carpet on this-"why would you leave tenure/seniority in these economic times?" Because no one does it-it really effects mobility in our profession once you have worked a few years you are really stuck…
> 
> As the spring progressed we got pretty stressed-being parents, full time teachers, and homeowners--and now another full time job (or so it felt) looking for jobs 500 miles away and getting our house ready to rent out meant there was no time for building…
> 
> The good news…My wife Sarah was able to find a great job…the bad news is that I was not…which has really weighed on me…I have some bad days…and more often as time passes so good days over not working. In the end it means that I get more time to spend with my mom, volunteer in my kids' school, support my wife in ways I have never done (since I worked waaaaay tooo many hours). We decided that we could make it on one salary if we were super careful and rented out our house in Napa…(cant sell it now). So as long as we have a renter we will be okay…which we do for now--but not in a full year lease…so we are holding our breath…
> 
> We have now been down here for about two months…I had some good interviews, but with school having started a month ago it looks like I am out of my profession until next year…so my worry will be-how will future interviews go with a hole in my resume…
> 
> My new focus--on the good days I am proud to hang with my mom…and now that things are settling down a bit I hope to get back to woodworking…and work on the boats…I was able to bring all my tools and BOTH sail boats…and I am itching to get back to building.
> 
> My plan is to weave in house projects (which I have already worked on and completed some) and boat building…I am super anxious to FINISH the PDR-Puddle Duck Racer first since I think I can do once I start up full time again relatively soon…and then get going on the Weekender again…not to mention--I started building the PDR so that I could learn to SAIL while I finish the Weekender…lol…Newport Harbor and the Back Bay should be great places to sail both boats…
> 
> Thanks for your patience…and encouragement…which has come in personal messages from many of you…
> 
> Matt


I'm sorry I missed you while you were here, but I'm totally looking forward to seeing your progress on the boats. And good on you for making the hard choices and following your heart where you needed to.


----------



## shipwright

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats!*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> I am sorry that I have not updated you…its been a tough year and I hope to get moving again. I wanted to let all of you know "where" I have been since my last update-which as of today was 298 days ago!!! Last January! Its crazy to think that I passed my 5 year LJ anniversary and I missed it completely!
> 
> I have let a few LJ's know that our life has changed immensely…I am no longer in Napa…but 500 miles to the south…Last fall we (near this time last year) we found out my mom had early stages of Alzheimers…this was not a complete surprise…but it triggered something in me…living 500 miles from where I grew up made it hard to be a good family member so I asked my wife what she thought about us leaving our home and jobs to move to southern California. She said: "I was wondering when you would ask me!" So we proposed to our family to move in with my mom if we could both find good teaching jobs.
> 
> Its not easy for anyone to walk away from TWO good jobs in this economy-but in teaching its a real no-no with the loss of tenure and seniority…its a huge risk for our entire future and this weighs on me more then anything. In fact in one interview I was called to the carpet on this-"why would you leave tenure/seniority in these economic times?" Because no one does it-it really effects mobility in our profession once you have worked a few years you are really stuck…
> 
> As the spring progressed we got pretty stressed-being parents, full time teachers, and homeowners--and now another full time job (or so it felt) looking for jobs 500 miles away and getting our house ready to rent out meant there was no time for building…
> 
> The good news…My wife Sarah was able to find a great job…the bad news is that I was not…which has really weighed on me…I have some bad days…and more often as time passes so good days over not working. In the end it means that I get more time to spend with my mom, volunteer in my kids' school, support my wife in ways I have never done (since I worked waaaaay tooo many hours). We decided that we could make it on one salary if we were super careful and rented out our house in Napa…(cant sell it now). So as long as we have a renter we will be okay…which we do for now--but not in a full year lease…so we are holding our breath…
> 
> We have now been down here for about two months…I had some good interviews, but with school having started a month ago it looks like I am out of my profession until next year…so my worry will be-how will future interviews go with a hole in my resume…
> 
> My new focus--on the good days I am proud to hang with my mom…and now that things are settling down a bit I hope to get back to woodworking…and work on the boats…I was able to bring all my tools and BOTH sail boats…and I am itching to get back to building.
> 
> My plan is to weave in house projects (which I have already worked on and completed some) and boat building…I am super anxious to FINISH the PDR-Puddle Duck Racer first since I think I can do once I start up full time again relatively soon…and then get going on the Weekender again…not to mention--I started building the PDR so that I could learn to SAIL while I finish the Weekender…lol…Newport Harbor and the Back Bay should be great places to sail both boats…
> 
> Thanks for your patience…and encouragement…which has come in personal messages from many of you…
> 
> Matt


Keep smiling Matt, 
Times will eventually get better. 
You are doing the right thing.
We'll be here to watch your progress when you are able to get back at it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats!*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> I am sorry that I have not updated you…its been a tough year and I hope to get moving again. I wanted to let all of you know "where" I have been since my last update-which as of today was 298 days ago!!! Last January! Its crazy to think that I passed my 5 year LJ anniversary and I missed it completely!
> 
> I have let a few LJ's know that our life has changed immensely…I am no longer in Napa…but 500 miles to the south…Last fall we (near this time last year) we found out my mom had early stages of Alzheimers…this was not a complete surprise…but it triggered something in me…living 500 miles from where I grew up made it hard to be a good family member so I asked my wife what she thought about us leaving our home and jobs to move to southern California. She said: "I was wondering when you would ask me!" So we proposed to our family to move in with my mom if we could both find good teaching jobs.
> 
> Its not easy for anyone to walk away from TWO good jobs in this economy-but in teaching its a real no-no with the loss of tenure and seniority…its a huge risk for our entire future and this weighs on me more then anything. In fact in one interview I was called to the carpet on this-"why would you leave tenure/seniority in these economic times?" Because no one does it-it really effects mobility in our profession once you have worked a few years you are really stuck…
> 
> As the spring progressed we got pretty stressed-being parents, full time teachers, and homeowners--and now another full time job (or so it felt) looking for jobs 500 miles away and getting our house ready to rent out meant there was no time for building…
> 
> The good news…My wife Sarah was able to find a great job…the bad news is that I was not…which has really weighed on me…I have some bad days…and more often as time passes so good days over not working. In the end it means that I get more time to spend with my mom, volunteer in my kids' school, support my wife in ways I have never done (since I worked waaaaay tooo many hours). We decided that we could make it on one salary if we were super careful and rented out our house in Napa…(cant sell it now). So as long as we have a renter we will be okay…which we do for now--but not in a full year lease…so we are holding our breath…
> 
> We have now been down here for about two months…I had some good interviews, but with school having started a month ago it looks like I am out of my profession until next year…so my worry will be-how will future interviews go with a hole in my resume…
> 
> My new focus--on the good days I am proud to hang with my mom…and now that things are settling down a bit I hope to get back to woodworking…and work on the boats…I was able to bring all my tools and BOTH sail boats…and I am itching to get back to building.
> 
> My plan is to weave in house projects (which I have already worked on and completed some) and boat building…I am super anxious to FINISH the PDR-Puddle Duck Racer first since I think I can do once I start up full time again relatively soon…and then get going on the Weekender again…not to mention--I started building the PDR so that I could learn to SAIL while I finish the Weekender…lol…Newport Harbor and the Back Bay should be great places to sail both boats…
> 
> Thanks for your patience…and encouragement…which has come in personal messages from many of you…
> 
> Matt


don´t worry about the year hole in future interwiews you have a very good reason 
that will weight alot on the scale

thanks for the update look forward to shavings from you again … untill then best of luck
to you and the family 

Dennis


----------



## jack1

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats!*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> I am sorry that I have not updated you…its been a tough year and I hope to get moving again. I wanted to let all of you know "where" I have been since my last update-which as of today was 298 days ago!!! Last January! Its crazy to think that I passed my 5 year LJ anniversary and I missed it completely!
> 
> I have let a few LJ's know that our life has changed immensely…I am no longer in Napa…but 500 miles to the south…Last fall we (near this time last year) we found out my mom had early stages of Alzheimers…this was not a complete surprise…but it triggered something in me…living 500 miles from where I grew up made it hard to be a good family member so I asked my wife what she thought about us leaving our home and jobs to move to southern California. She said: "I was wondering when you would ask me!" So we proposed to our family to move in with my mom if we could both find good teaching jobs.
> 
> Its not easy for anyone to walk away from TWO good jobs in this economy-but in teaching its a real no-no with the loss of tenure and seniority…its a huge risk for our entire future and this weighs on me more then anything. In fact in one interview I was called to the carpet on this-"why would you leave tenure/seniority in these economic times?" Because no one does it-it really effects mobility in our profession once you have worked a few years you are really stuck…
> 
> As the spring progressed we got pretty stressed-being parents, full time teachers, and homeowners--and now another full time job (or so it felt) looking for jobs 500 miles away and getting our house ready to rent out meant there was no time for building…
> 
> The good news…My wife Sarah was able to find a great job…the bad news is that I was not…which has really weighed on me…I have some bad days…and more often as time passes so good days over not working. In the end it means that I get more time to spend with my mom, volunteer in my kids' school, support my wife in ways I have never done (since I worked waaaaay tooo many hours). We decided that we could make it on one salary if we were super careful and rented out our house in Napa…(cant sell it now). So as long as we have a renter we will be okay…which we do for now--but not in a full year lease…so we are holding our breath…
> 
> We have now been down here for about two months…I had some good interviews, but with school having started a month ago it looks like I am out of my profession until next year…so my worry will be-how will future interviews go with a hole in my resume…
> 
> My new focus--on the good days I am proud to hang with my mom…and now that things are settling down a bit I hope to get back to woodworking…and work on the boats…I was able to bring all my tools and BOTH sail boats…and I am itching to get back to building.
> 
> My plan is to weave in house projects (which I have already worked on and completed some) and boat building…I am super anxious to FINISH the PDR-Puddle Duck Racer first since I think I can do once I start up full time again relatively soon…and then get going on the Weekender again…not to mention--I started building the PDR so that I could learn to SAIL while I finish the Weekender…lol…Newport Harbor and the Back Bay should be great places to sail both boats…
> 
> Thanks for your patience…and encouragement…which has come in personal messages from many of you…
> 
> Matt


I'll send you a note.


----------



## lew

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats!*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> I am sorry that I have not updated you…its been a tough year and I hope to get moving again. I wanted to let all of you know "where" I have been since my last update-which as of today was 298 days ago!!! Last January! Its crazy to think that I passed my 5 year LJ anniversary and I missed it completely!
> 
> I have let a few LJ's know that our life has changed immensely…I am no longer in Napa…but 500 miles to the south…Last fall we (near this time last year) we found out my mom had early stages of Alzheimers…this was not a complete surprise…but it triggered something in me…living 500 miles from where I grew up made it hard to be a good family member so I asked my wife what she thought about us leaving our home and jobs to move to southern California. She said: "I was wondering when you would ask me!" So we proposed to our family to move in with my mom if we could both find good teaching jobs.
> 
> Its not easy for anyone to walk away from TWO good jobs in this economy-but in teaching its a real no-no with the loss of tenure and seniority…its a huge risk for our entire future and this weighs on me more then anything. In fact in one interview I was called to the carpet on this-"why would you leave tenure/seniority in these economic times?" Because no one does it-it really effects mobility in our profession once you have worked a few years you are really stuck…
> 
> As the spring progressed we got pretty stressed-being parents, full time teachers, and homeowners--and now another full time job (or so it felt) looking for jobs 500 miles away and getting our house ready to rent out meant there was no time for building…
> 
> The good news…My wife Sarah was able to find a great job…the bad news is that I was not…which has really weighed on me…I have some bad days…and more often as time passes so good days over not working. In the end it means that I get more time to spend with my mom, volunteer in my kids' school, support my wife in ways I have never done (since I worked waaaaay tooo many hours). We decided that we could make it on one salary if we were super careful and rented out our house in Napa…(cant sell it now). So as long as we have a renter we will be okay…which we do for now--but not in a full year lease…so we are holding our breath…
> 
> We have now been down here for about two months…I had some good interviews, but with school having started a month ago it looks like I am out of my profession until next year…so my worry will be-how will future interviews go with a hole in my resume…
> 
> My new focus--on the good days I am proud to hang with my mom…and now that things are settling down a bit I hope to get back to woodworking…and work on the boats…I was able to bring all my tools and BOTH sail boats…and I am itching to get back to building.
> 
> My plan is to weave in house projects (which I have already worked on and completed some) and boat building…I am super anxious to FINISH the PDR-Puddle Duck Racer first since I think I can do once I start up full time again relatively soon…and then get going on the Weekender again…not to mention--I started building the PDR so that I could learn to SAIL while I finish the Weekender…lol…Newport Harbor and the Back Bay should be great places to sail both boats…
> 
> Thanks for your patience…and encouragement…which has come in personal messages from many of you…
> 
> Matt


You'll never regret giving Mom (Grandma) this opportunity to share her life.
Lew


----------



## matt1970

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats!*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> I am sorry that I have not updated you…its been a tough year and I hope to get moving again. I wanted to let all of you know "where" I have been since my last update-which as of today was 298 days ago!!! Last January! Its crazy to think that I passed my 5 year LJ anniversary and I missed it completely!
> 
> I have let a few LJ's know that our life has changed immensely…I am no longer in Napa…but 500 miles to the south…Last fall we (near this time last year) we found out my mom had early stages of Alzheimers…this was not a complete surprise…but it triggered something in me…living 500 miles from where I grew up made it hard to be a good family member so I asked my wife what she thought about us leaving our home and jobs to move to southern California. She said: "I was wondering when you would ask me!" So we proposed to our family to move in with my mom if we could both find good teaching jobs.
> 
> Its not easy for anyone to walk away from TWO good jobs in this economy-but in teaching its a real no-no with the loss of tenure and seniority…its a huge risk for our entire future and this weighs on me more then anything. In fact in one interview I was called to the carpet on this-"why would you leave tenure/seniority in these economic times?" Because no one does it-it really effects mobility in our profession once you have worked a few years you are really stuck…
> 
> As the spring progressed we got pretty stressed-being parents, full time teachers, and homeowners--and now another full time job (or so it felt) looking for jobs 500 miles away and getting our house ready to rent out meant there was no time for building…
> 
> The good news…My wife Sarah was able to find a great job…the bad news is that I was not…which has really weighed on me…I have some bad days…and more often as time passes so good days over not working. In the end it means that I get more time to spend with my mom, volunteer in my kids' school, support my wife in ways I have never done (since I worked waaaaay tooo many hours). We decided that we could make it on one salary if we were super careful and rented out our house in Napa…(cant sell it now). So as long as we have a renter we will be okay…which we do for now--but not in a full year lease…so we are holding our breath…
> 
> We have now been down here for about two months…I had some good interviews, but with school having started a month ago it looks like I am out of my profession until next year…so my worry will be-how will future interviews go with a hole in my resume…
> 
> My new focus--on the good days I am proud to hang with my mom…and now that things are settling down a bit I hope to get back to woodworking…and work on the boats…I was able to bring all my tools and BOTH sail boats…and I am itching to get back to building.
> 
> My plan is to weave in house projects (which I have already worked on and completed some) and boat building…I am super anxious to FINISH the PDR-Puddle Duck Racer first since I think I can do once I start up full time again relatively soon…and then get going on the Weekender again…not to mention--I started building the PDR so that I could learn to SAIL while I finish the Weekender…lol…Newport Harbor and the Back Bay should be great places to sail both boats…
> 
> Thanks for your patience…and encouragement…which has come in personal messages from many of you…
> 
> Matt


Thanks everyone…I will send out pictures of the boats as soon as I can…luckily my mom has a 2 car garage and both boats fit with all my tools…its a bit tight, but I can manage…

Matt


----------



## zignman

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats!*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> I am sorry that I have not updated you…its been a tough year and I hope to get moving again. I wanted to let all of you know "where" I have been since my last update-which as of today was 298 days ago!!! Last January! Its crazy to think that I passed my 5 year LJ anniversary and I missed it completely!
> 
> I have let a few LJ's know that our life has changed immensely…I am no longer in Napa…but 500 miles to the south…Last fall we (near this time last year) we found out my mom had early stages of Alzheimers…this was not a complete surprise…but it triggered something in me…living 500 miles from where I grew up made it hard to be a good family member so I asked my wife what she thought about us leaving our home and jobs to move to southern California. She said: "I was wondering when you would ask me!" So we proposed to our family to move in with my mom if we could both find good teaching jobs.
> 
> Its not easy for anyone to walk away from TWO good jobs in this economy-but in teaching its a real no-no with the loss of tenure and seniority…its a huge risk for our entire future and this weighs on me more then anything. In fact in one interview I was called to the carpet on this-"why would you leave tenure/seniority in these economic times?" Because no one does it-it really effects mobility in our profession once you have worked a few years you are really stuck…
> 
> As the spring progressed we got pretty stressed-being parents, full time teachers, and homeowners--and now another full time job (or so it felt) looking for jobs 500 miles away and getting our house ready to rent out meant there was no time for building…
> 
> The good news…My wife Sarah was able to find a great job…the bad news is that I was not…which has really weighed on me…I have some bad days…and more often as time passes so good days over not working. In the end it means that I get more time to spend with my mom, volunteer in my kids' school, support my wife in ways I have never done (since I worked waaaaay tooo many hours). We decided that we could make it on one salary if we were super careful and rented out our house in Napa…(cant sell it now). So as long as we have a renter we will be okay…which we do for now--but not in a full year lease…so we are holding our breath…
> 
> We have now been down here for about two months…I had some good interviews, but with school having started a month ago it looks like I am out of my profession until next year…so my worry will be-how will future interviews go with a hole in my resume…
> 
> My new focus--on the good days I am proud to hang with my mom…and now that things are settling down a bit I hope to get back to woodworking…and work on the boats…I was able to bring all my tools and BOTH sail boats…and I am itching to get back to building.
> 
> My plan is to weave in house projects (which I have already worked on and completed some) and boat building…I am super anxious to FINISH the PDR-Puddle Duck Racer first since I think I can do once I start up full time again relatively soon…and then get going on the Weekender again…not to mention--I started building the PDR so that I could learn to SAIL while I finish the Weekender…lol…Newport Harbor and the Back Bay should be great places to sail both boats…
> 
> Thanks for your patience…and encouragement…which has come in personal messages from many of you…
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt, good to see some progress! Send me a note when you can please. I have some news for you, Warren


----------

